# Rase Black Mamba verstellbare Sattelstütze



## tear (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

was haltet Ihr von dieser Stütze?

http://www.rasebike.com/rapid.htm

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1504364525/bctid1830104929

23 cm Verstellbereich, 4 verfügbare Durchmesser, incl. 30,0 mm, meiner Meinung nach der einzige Hersteller der dieses Maß anbietet(passend für Bionicon  )

Als Nachteile sehe ich den hohen Preis von 379.-$ und das schwere Gewicht von über 600 Gramm.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Januar 2009)

also nach meiner meinung nich übel 9 inc das is heftig. wenn die auch noch was taugt vonne klemung und führung her,wieso nicht zumal die specilazed  postcommand  nur schlappe 350 euro kostet und nich so nen hohen verstellgrad bietet.ok das gewicht is schon was heftig aber angesichts der  verstellhöhe geht das in ordnung , die anderen  stützen sind ja auch keine leichtgewichte.das einzige was mir aufällt is das geringe einsteckmaß für die sattelstütze ,könnte bei carbonrahmen  zum problem werden .aber ansonsten nettes teil.

gruß bikefun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (20. Januar 2009)

muss mann den wirklich einen so grossen Verstellbereich haben ??????


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Januar 2009)

@ grunzi

eigentlich nicht aber angesichts der verstellmöglichkeit und dem preis finde ich schon das es angemessene kosten/ nutzen sattelstütze is . wenn mann bedenkt was die anderen bieten is das von Rase schon nen sonderangebot 

gruß bikefun


----------



## sms (20. Januar 2009)

Scheint das gleiche Konzept zu sein, wie bei der Gravity-dropper.
Nur bei der weis ich, dass sie funktioniert und mir der verstellbereich reicht.
Ausserdem ist sie leichter.


PS:
im Manual zur mamba steht:"Never pull the actuating lever while positioned more
then a quarter inch off the saddle. Never rise off the saddle by more then a quarter inch when
changing the seat height as a genital injury could otherwise be the result." 
Hey, das ding ist mir nicht geheuer!

Weiteres edit:
Weiterhin ist in der Anleitung ein Bild der Stütze von vorne abgebildet (nicht wie sonst überall nur von der Seite) .  Die Stütze hat nach vorne eine Nut und ganz viele Löcher!   Bei Schlechtwetter will ich das ding nicht sehen, da sifft alles rein und dann knischte es übel


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. Januar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Weiteres edit:
> Weiterhin ist in der Anleitung ein Bild der Stütze von vorne abgebildet (nicht wie sonst überall nur von der Seite) .  Die Stütze hat nach vorne eine Nut und ganz viele Löcher!   Bei Schlechtwetter will ich das ding nicht sehen, da sifft alles rein und dann knischte es übel



Dafür wird ja so ein Neopren-Kondom angeboten.....

mich würde mal interessieren, wodurch die Stütze wieder hochgefahren wird.....eine Feder???


----------



## tear (21. Januar 2009)

In der Manual auf der Rase Seite sieht man es ganz gut, es handelt sich tatsächlich um eine Feder.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. Januar 2009)

Ich habe da zweimal eine Mail hingeschickt, um ein paar Fragen zu klären von wegen Garantie und Versenderland, da ich irgendwo was von Versand aus Luxemburg gelesen hatte. Zweimal eine Lesebestätigung bekommen, aber keiner hat je eine meiner Fragen beantwortet!
Habe dann die GD genommen, die sind freundlich und hilfsbereit, Mails werden am selben Tag beantwortet, laut Forum hier ist der Teileservice auch gut.
Wenn schon die Anfragen nicht beantwortet werden, wie soll dann der Service erst sein?! Und noch dazu bei diesem Preis!


----------



## bernerbiker (21. April 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Scheint das gleiche Konzept zu sein, wie bei der Gravity-dropper.
> Nur bei der weis ich, dass sie funktioniert und mir der verstellbereich reicht.
> Ausserdem ist sie leichter.
> 
> ...



weiss jemand ob das so ein blöder ami scheiss ist, damit sie keiner verklagt oder geht da echt was kaputt?
hat jemand mal was dazu in den us foren gelesen?


----------



## el saltamontes (21. April 2009)

ganze menge sogar - ist nach der gd und der amp die einzige, von der man nix über dauerreklamationen (ala crank bros und kindshock) liest - wär mein favourite, wenn da nicht der preis wär...

achja, im verstellbare-sattelstützen-thread hab ich die auch schon mal vor einiger zeit angesprochen, irgendjemand hat gemeint er hätte sich eine bestellt und wird dann seine erfahrungen posten...


----------



## bernerbiker (22. April 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> ganze menge sogar - ist nach der gd und der amp die einzige, von der man nix über dauerreklamationen (ala crank bros und kindshock) liest - wär mein favourite, wenn da nicht der preis wär...
> 
> achja, im verstellbare-sattelstützen-thread hab ich die auch schon mal vor einiger zeit angesprochen, irgendjemand hat gemeint er hätte sich eine bestellt und wird dann seine erfahrungen posten...



hört sich doch gut an! weisst du wie lange es die rase schon auf dem markt gibt? lange genug um allfällig schlechte erfahrungen zu machen? 
preis ist schon hoch, aber bei dem tiefen dollar relativiert sich das auch wieder
und die kosten beim urulogen sparst du dir auch, die du vielleicht hättest wenn du die stütze nicht so weit runter lassen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (22. April 2009)

der user ibislover fährt sie schon seit einigen monaten und scheint sehr zufrieden damit zu sein...


edith: sorry, der fährt die amp (glaub ich jetzt) - die rase gibts es seit ca. einem dreiviertel jahr, schlechtes hab ich noch nicht darüber gelesen... soll jetzt aber nix heissen


wenn du noch ein paar wochen wartest, könnten wir gemeinsam bestellen...


----------



## Hufi (22. April 2009)

schaut mal im Nicolai Forum.
User Rainer525, oder andersrum, hat sie an seinem Beik. Er ist wohl soweit damit zufrieden. Etwas seitliches Spiel hat sie aber nicht soviel das es stören würde. Für mich wär die Stütze auch interessant. Vor allem die Fernbedienung die wird nicht am Sattel befestigt sondern kurz Oberhalb der Klemmung im Rahmen. Das bietet im Moment nur die AMP? Vielleicht in Zukunft noch die Syntace....


----------



## RetoS. (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich fahre die Rase-Stütze seit 3 Wochen, funktioniert super!
Bei solchen Produkten braucht es aber sicher eine längere Testphase um richtig sagen zu könne, ob das auch auf Dauer hält. Sie hat seitlich etwas Spiel, merkt man während der Fahrt aber nicht. Die Maverickstütze von einem Freund hat wesentlich mehr Spiel.
Mit dem "Neoprenkondom" ist das Innnenleben auch gut geschützt. Der Aufbau ist mir sehr sympatisch, "einfaches" System mit einer langen Feder ohne Hydraulik.
Wichtig ist noch der Einbau, nur ein Stummel(ca. 110mm) kommt in das Sitzrohr, der Rest schaut oben Raus. Im Idealfall (bei mir wars so) ist das die korrekte Sitzhöhe, andernfalls muss die Sitzhöhe angepasst werden, das heist der Endanschlag kommt runter und man hat dann halt nicht mehr so viele Weg zum versenken. 


Grüsse,
Reto


----------



## WODAN (29. Mai 2009)

RetoS. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich fahre die Rase-Stütze seit 3 Wochen, funktioniert super!
> Bei solchen Produkten braucht es aber sicher eine längere Testphase um richtig sagen zu könne, ob das auch auf Dauer hält. Sie hat seitlich etwas Spiel, merkt man während der Fahrt aber nicht. Die Maverickstütze von einem Freund hat wesentlich mehr Spiel.
> ...



Hi Reto,
bin seit heute auch Besitzer eine Rase. Der erste Eindruck scheint für ein US Produkt ok zu sein. Irgendwie vermisse ich aber einen Endanschlag beim Absenken, momentan verkeilt sie sich irgendwo beim Endanschlag. Ich habe jetzt einfach mal ein altes Elastomer in die Nut mit Kabelbinder befestigt, bis ich eine entgültige Lösung gefunden habe.

Vielleicht können wir ja diesen Thread dazu benutzen um Tipps und Tricks auszutauschen? 

MfG


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2009)

Warte ja auch jeden Tag sehnsüchtig auf meine.

Zu deinem Problem.....wäre da ein Klemmring oder eine Hülse als Anschlag nach oben möglich.
Sieht man ja net weil der Schutz drüber wäre.....oder??

G.


----------



## el saltamontes (29. Mai 2009)

gratuliere zu dem (hoffentlich) tollen teil!

Könnt ihr mal schreiben wie das mit der bestellung geklappt hat? und wie lang habt ihr dann warten müssen? zoll wird ja wahrscheinlich 4% sein + 20% einfuhr-umsatzsteuer, oder?

vielen dank - auch wenns mein konto nicht unbedingt besser macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (29. Mai 2009)

Der mitgelieferte Neoprenschutz paßt auch nicht 100%ig über die untere Klemmung, da zu eng vernäht


----------



## damage0099 (29. Mai 2009)

die würde mir auch gefallen...
Wo gibts denn die am günstigsten?
Habe wo gelesen, daß sie einer für 300$ gekauft hat, finde aber keinen Link und keinen Shop....


----------



## RetoS. (30. Mai 2009)

Hi Wodan

Meine hat einen schön definierten Endanschlag, hatte aber am Anfang den Schnellspanner zu fest angezogen und da hat die Stütze im unteren Bereich auch geklemmt, probier's einfach mal.
Der Neoprenschutz passt eigentlich ganz ordentlich.


Hi el saltomontes

Habe 5 Wochen auf das gute Stück gewartet. Die Zoll- und Mehrwertsteuergeschichten sehen bei uns in der Schweiz einwenig anders aus. Porto ca.30Euro, Verzollung ca. 12Euro und Mehrwertsteuer ca. 25Euro.

Da läppert sich schon einiges zusammen, aber wenn sie in einem Jahr noch so funktioniert wie jetzt, ist sie jeden Cent wert.

Grüsse,
Reto


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2009)

Meine liegt gerade irgendwo bei irgendeinem Zoll.
Zumindest steht das bei der UPS Paketvervolgung im Intrnet.
Hmmh....hoffe mal das die mich bald benachrichtigen das ich sie abhohlen kann.

G.


----------



## häri__ (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich hätte auch gerne so eine rase black mamba.

Leider hab ich ein bike (bionicon edison) welches kein durchgehendes sattelrohr hat und nochdazu ist unter dem kurzen Sattelrohr nach ca. 15cm der dämpfer.
die rase hat aber einen riesigen Verstellbereich den ich dzt. garnicht brauche.
wohl aber möchte ich die Stütze komplett versenken, damit möglichst wenig Raum zwischen Sattelstützenschnellspanner und den Rails vom Sattel ist (dzt. bei mir bei voller absenkung 6cm).

Jetzt meine Frage, kann ich die Rase unten abschneiden, den Endanschlag einfach höher setzen, damit das ganze (vollkommen versenkt) im Rahmen Platz hat? natürlich mit der einschränkung, daß ich nicht mehr die gesamten über 20cm ausfahren kann (ich benötige nämlich nur 13cm).

danke für die info.

lg. Harry


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2009)

So, hab eben mein Päckchen aus Amerika aufgemacht.
Also dieser Neoprenschutz ist serienmäßig dabei....drum hab ich jetzt 2 
Nur ist der auf der einen Seite net offen...muß man wohl selber aufschneiden???
Fahr nur jetzt eine Woche in den Urlaub und kan erst danach berichten....und außerdem nervt meine Feundin gerade in dem Moment ziemlich nach dem Motto ich solle den Puter ausschalten...hmmmh...........

G.

PS: Mußte übrigens keine Zollgebühren von 4% und auch keine Mehrwertsteuer von 14% zahlen.
Hat mich also 280 Euronen gekostet.


----------



## WODAN (6. Juni 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, hab eben mein Päckchen aus Amerika aufgemacht.
> Also dieser Neoprenschutz ist serienmäßig dabei....drum hab ich jetzt 2
> Nur ist der auf der einen Seite net offen...muß man wohl selber aufschneiden???
> Fahr nur jetzt eine Woche in den Urlaub und kan erst danach berichten....und außerdem nervt meine Feundin gerade in dem Moment ziemlich nach dem Motto ich solle den Puter ausschalten...hmmmh...........
> ...


 
Bei mir hat der Neoprenschutz auf einer Seiten einen Klettverschluß (für unten) und oben eine kleine Öffnung. Zum montieren mußt Du die Sattelklemmung abschrauben.

MfG


----------



## Kayn (7. Juni 2009)

sorry, aber das ding ist doch technisch und funktionell der reinste schund.


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2009)

Kayn schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ding ist doch technisch und funktionell der reinste schund.



Da gebe ich Dir Recht, aber welche Alternativen gibt es mit dem großen Verstellbereich?


----------



## RetoS. (7. Juni 2009)

Kayn schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ding ist doch technisch und funktionell der reinste schund.




Bin selber überhaupt kein "Amizeugsfan", aber diese Stütze ist der Hammer!
Funktioniert super, simple Technik, solide Bauweise, ohne Ölgeschmiere, viel weniger seitliches Spiel als die Konkurenz und halt wirklich absenkbar, nicht nur ein paar läpische Centimeter!

Just keep it simple!

Grüsse,
Reto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2009)

@Wodan: Aber durch diese kleine Öffnung paßt aber nichts durch....muß ich erst irgendwie die Naht auftrennen, oder?

@Kayan: Nachdem ich ja gut mit anderen vergleichen kann, war bisher mur die GD mit 10cm, die feste an meinem Tourenswitch verbaut ist, funktionabel. 
Und die Rase schein mir echt gut verarbeitet zu sein.
Im Endeffekt zählt eh nur die Funktion....und wenn die funktioniert, dann ist sie das Maß der Dinge von dem was es bisher gibt.

Wenn ich übernächse Woche wieder da bin und des Ding am Bike hab, werd ich auf jedenfall was dazu schreiben

G.


----------



## dirkr (7. Juni 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hat mich also 280 Euronen gekostet.



Dafür bekomme ich 2! i900R die auch funtkionieren bei richtiger Pflege mit Garantie vom dt. Händler.

Wünsche Dir trotzdem das sie ihren Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Dafür bekomme ich 2! i900R die auch funtkionieren bei richtiger Pflege mit Garantie vom dt. Händler.
> 
> Wünsche Dir trotzdem das sie ihren Zweck erfüllt.



Meine KS hat ja auch ein Jahr funktioniert...aber die Klemmung hat schon nach einer Woche den Geist aufgegben.....alles bei absolut richtiger Pflege.
War ja 1 Jahr auch gut damit zufrieden.
Also erstmal ein Jahr abwarten.

Außerdem brauchte ich endlich mal eine mit über 400mm, weil alles andere bei meinem Dhler eh nur semioptimal war...und ich relativ viel damit unterwegs bin.


G.


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Wodan: Aber durch diese kleine Öffnung paßt aber nichts durch....muß ich erst irgendwie die Naht auftrennen, oder?
> ###



Hast Du die Sattelklemmung demontiert?


----------



## Kayn (7. Juni 2009)

aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich... kurz anhalten, den schnellspanner lösen und wieder verschließen, macht doch den selben aufwand, wie statt die stütze mit dem knöpfen zu öffenen oder verschließen.
zumal man dann noch auf einen nervigen, klapprigen, lockeren, schweren teil hockt.

richtige fahrer kriegen den sattel auch während der fahrt mit dem schnellspanner korrekt verstellt.


man muss halt nicht alles verstehen können. es ist wie mit dem leichtbau, hauptsache teuer und hauptsache es hat nicht jeder...


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2009)

Kayn schrieb:


> aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich... kurz anhalten, den schnellspanner lösen und wieder verschließen, macht doch den selben aufwand, wie statt die stütze mit dem knöpfen zu öffenen oder verschließen.
> zumal man dann noch auf einen nervigen, klapprigen, lockeren, schweren teil hockt.
> 
> richtige fahrer kriegen den sattel auch während der fahrt mit dem schnellspanner korrekt verstellt.
> ...



Solch eine Meinung hatte ich auch bevor ich die Rase gefahren bin  Einfach mal ausprobieren.

Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion "verstellbare Stütze ja oder nein", das wird an anderen Stellen genug behandelt


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Juni 2009)

Ne verstellbare sattelstütze ?! Für mich ein klares JA!!
Bei einem Carbon hauptrahmen macht das gleich mehrfach sinn weil
A) der Rahmen vom auf und zu machen des schnellspanners verschont bleibt ( und wer bittschön kann denn zb 6nm nur gefühlt einstellen ??)
und nen kaputter bereich am sitzdom kosten richtig asche weil da nen neuer rahmen fällig wird 
B) isset  dann noch  nen entscheiden er komfort zum fummeligen auf machen sattel runter  ect.
und C ) Das die sattelstütze nicht so verkratzt ausieht mit schönem zickzackmuster 

Und nochn klares JA für die RASE weil wo bekommt man so viel verstellbereich  für die kohle Zur funktion können hier andere ihren kommi gerne (sollen auch) schreiben 

gruß bikefun


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hast Du die Sattelklemmung demontiert?



Hatte bis jetzt Urlaubspack-, Arbeits- und Rennstreß. Weil wir gestern und heut ein Rennen auf unserer Strecke hatten.
Werd mich jetzt gleich um die Montage von dem Ding kümmern und die Sattelkelmmung abschrauben.
Aber bei den Schutzdingern ist bei mir bei beiden auf der Nichklettseite nur ein Loch von ca 5mm das sich auch net ausdehnt.
Drum meine Frage.


@Kayan: Nie mehr ohne, egal wieviel es kostet Kommt vielleicht auch ein wenig drauf an wo man fährt.
Und bei Dh-Marathons brauchste ohne garnimmer starten.

G.


----------



## WODAN (10. Juni 2009)

Hier mal Fotos von dem Überzieher, habe unten die Naht etwas geöffnet und mit einem Kabelbinder gesichert. Einen ausführlichen Fahrbericht kann ich am 22.06. posten, da ich zuvor im Harz unterwegs bin. 
2 Mitbiker benutzen die Gravity Dropper, so kann man direkt vergleichen 












MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20madmax08 (10. Juni 2009)

so, jetzt will ich auch eine!! sehr schön das was man vom tfr sieht.... wie läuft die G-boxx? ne 2 er?


----------



## schaukelhannes (12. Juni 2009)

Überlege auch schon seit geraumer Zeit, welche Stütze (>30.9) es denn nun werden soll. Schwanke derzeit zwischen der RASE und der AMP. Von der Verstellung her würde mir die AMP mit rd. 12 cm reichen. Ich frage mich nur, welche Mechanik auf Dauer besser ist und wie es mit der Sattelklemmung aussieht. Die Gravity Dropper käme notfalls auch noch in Frage, aber eigentlich nur, wenn die beiden erstgenannten Optionen ausscheiden.

Bei der RASE hätte ich zusätzlich noch das Problem, dass ich sie im Sitzrohr nach unten hin nicht vollständig versenken kann, da dann irgendwann der Dämpfer in die Quere kommt. Das könnte man aber sicherlich wie vorher schon beschrieben mit einer Klemmschelle o.ä. begrenzen. Von daher bin ich auch schon sehr auf die hier hoffentlich bald veröffentlichten Erfahrungsberichte gespannt. Also bitte auch Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Mechanik und Sattelklemmung posten. Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## richtig (16. Juni 2009)

Kayn schrieb:


> aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich... kurz anhalten, den schnellspanner lösen und wieder verschließen, macht doch den selben aufwand, wie statt die stütze mit dem knöpfen zu öffenen oder verschließen. zumal man dann noch auf einen nervigen, klapprigen, lockeren, schweren teil hockt.
> 
> richtige fahrer kriegen den sattel auch während der fahrt mit dem schnellspanner korrekt verstellt.



Also, wenn ich irgendwo runterblase und gleich in den Gegenanstieg komme will ich weder anhalten noch in der Fahrt die Stütze mit Schnellspanner verstellen wollen. Da ist der ganze Schwung weg und man brauch erstmal bis man den richtigen Tritt gefunden hat.

Kurzer Griff unter den Sattel, fertig, weitertreten...



Kayn schrieb:


> man muss halt nicht alles verstehen können. es ist wie mit dem leichtbau, hauptsache teuer und hauptsache es hat nicht jeder...



Käse! Die KindShock kostet 120 Euro, hat einen Verstellbereich von 125mm, ist weitgehend spielfrei, kommt beim Bike anheben nicht ständig mit raus und funktioniert bei mir seit gut einem Jahr super.

Grussascha


----------



## WODAN (16. Juni 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> so, jetzt will ich auch eine!! sehr schön das was man vom tfr sieht.... wie läuft die G-boxx? ne 2 er?



Moin,
im TFR ist immer noch die G-Boxx 1 verbaut, da die 2er nur 7 Gänge hat.
Läuft einwandfrei, immer wieder!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2009)

Soderla wieder zurück. 
Hab meine jetzt auch endlich bei 2 kleinen Ausfahrten ausprobieren können
Funktion: funktioniert
Verstellbereich: endlich Dh-Verstellbereich für meinen Dhler....aber jetzt dummerweise zuviel.....werd ich wohl eine Beschränkung nach unten mir überlegen müssen....was ja net wirklich viel Überlegkrips braucht

Der Anschlag geht beim Ausfahren immer leicht über die Einrastposition, was sich aber beim Belasten dann automatisch gibt.
Denke aber man könnte das bestimmt irgendwie einstellen.
Hab mich aber noch gar nicht mit dem Funktionsinnenleben, wenn man denn von Innenleben sprechen kann, auseinandergesetzt. 


@Wodan: Hab meinen Überzieher anders rum drann. Mit dem Klett oben über den Satteldingsbums und unten einfach zwischen Mamba und Sattelspanner geklemmt. Hat super von alleine gehalten.
Werd mal noch ein Bild posten.

G.


----------



## RetoS. (16. Juni 2009)

Konnte meine Rase nun auch ausgiebig Testen, geb sie nicht mehr her, einfach genial!
Beim Ausfahren geht sie auch immer einwenig über oder unter die Einrastung und beim Draufsitzen klickt sie dann ein, stört mich persönlich nicht.
Auf ständigen Auf-und-ab-Strecken der Hammer, einwenig runter, ganz runter,kleiner Gegenanstieg, wieder hoch etc. Man spart auf einer langen Tour so enorm an Kraft, einfach super!

Grüsse,
Reto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (16. Juni 2009)

An die Rase Black mamba besitzer.

Wie tief steckt die Stütze eigentlich im Sattelrohr, läßt sich die maximalausfahrlänge einstellen??

Ciao


----------



## WODAN (16. Juni 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> An die Rase Black mamba besitzer.
> 
> Wie tief steckt die Stütze eigentlich im Sattelrohr, läßt sich die maximalausfahrlänge einstellen??
> 
> Ciao



Frage 1: muß ich Morgen früh nachmessen
Frage 2: Ja


----------



## biker-wug (16. Juni 2009)

Wäre super, wennst das mal messen könntest, würde mir sehr helfen!!

Ciao


----------



## RetoS. (16. Juni 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wäre super, wennst das mal messen könntest, würde mir sehr helfen!!
> 
> Ciao



Sind 100mm.

Grüsse,
Reto


----------



## 20madmax08 (16. Juni 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Dafür bekomme ich 2! i900R die auch funtkionieren bei richtiger Pflege mit Garantie vom dt. Händler.
> 
> Wünsche Dir trotzdem das sie ihren Zweck erfüllt.




und 2 defekte i 900 habe ich inzwischen, die dritte ganze geb ich nun her.
und pflege.... hab mein altes carbon bike mehr geputzt als gefahren und die KS i900 sind kaputt gegangen.
anfangs war ich auch mehr als begeistert aber schrott bleibts trotzdem für den preis und vorallem die haltbarkeit


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2009)

So hier mal meine mit Strumpf andersrum.












G.


----------



## schaukelhannes (17. Juni 2009)

schaukelhannes schrieb:


> Also bitte auch Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Mechanik und Sattelklemmung posten. Vielen Dank schonmal.



Jetzt gibt es ja hier schon mindestens 3 Testfahrer... Also die Herren - wie sieht es aus mit Mechanik und Sattelklemmung??? Funktionell, robust, mechanisch einwandfrei? Auf den Fotos macht's soweit schonmal nen guten Eindruck...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2009)

schaukelhannes schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es ja hier schon mindestens 3 Testfahrer... Also die Herren - wie sieht es aus mit Mechanik und Sattelklemmung??? Funktionell, robust, mechanisch einwandfrei? Auf den Fotos macht's soweit schonmal nen guten Eindruck...



Wenn´s Props gibt, wirste des hier lesen.


G.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Juni 2009)

@LB Jörg: Was ist das für 'n Auto?


----------



## biker-wug (17. Juni 2009)

RetoS. schrieb:


> Sind 100mm.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Reto



Echt nur 100 mm, wohin verschwindet denn dann das Rohr beim versenken?

Ist ja echt krass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Juni 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Echt nur 100 mm, wohin verschwindet denn dann das Rohr beim versenken?
> 
> Ist ja echt krass!!


  Ins NIRVANA natürlich in den rahmen  sofern der durchgängig is  ansonsten muss sich der besitzer was einfallen lassen bezüglich begrenzung


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So hier mal meine mit Strumpf andersrum.
> 
> 
> ###
> G.



Auch net schlecht


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2009)

Die ersten Umbauarbeiten 
Was mir von Anfang an nicht gefallen hat ist die Sattelklemmung. Wer traut schon einer M6 Schraube? Außerdem hat mit bei der runden Auflagefläche zur Sattelstütze eine Verzahnung gefehlt. Denke wenn man mal bei einem Stürz nicht so sauber auf dem Sattel landet, hält das nicht.
So habe ich kurzerhand eine komplette Klemmung von einer Heylight (siehe HIER  )Sattelstütze genommen, die ganz zufällig den gleichen Radius besitzt und mit einer M8 Schraube befestigt.

Hier das Resultat:


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Echt nur 100 mm, wohin verschwindet denn dann das Rohr beim versenken?
> 
> Ist ja echt krass!!



Das 100mm Stück ist nur eine Art "Hülse", die nach unten offen ist. Wenn Du die Stütze versenkst, schiebt Diese sich durch die Hülse in den Rahmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @LB Jörg: Was ist das für 'n Auto?



Ein Reno Trafic.

@Wodan: Jetzt wo dus sagst....man soll ja nichts schlecht reden solange es hält, aber vielleicht sollt ich mir erstmal eine M6 Ersatzschraube in den Camelback reinschmeißen.


G.


----------



## schaukelhannes (17. Juni 2009)

Hmmm... das mit der Klemmung hört sich ja nicht ganz so überzeugend an. Macht denn der Klemmkopf ansich (ich meine v.a. den unteren Teil der Sattelklemmung, der in das versenkbare Rohr übergeht) einen robusten Eindruck (denke da an die Erfahrungen mit den Kindshock Stützen)?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Das 100mm Stück ist nur eine Art "Hülse", die nach unten offen ist. Wenn Du die Stütze versenkst, schiebt Diese sich durch die Hülse in den Rahmen.



Und genau das ist es, was sie für mein GT Sanction perfekt macht. Das Sanction hat leider ein nur bis 22cm ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr, weiter lässt sich die Stütze nicht versenken. 

Gibts inzwischen einen deutschen Vertrieb?


----------



## schaukelhannes (24. Juni 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verstellbereich: endlich Dh-Verstellbereich für meinen Dhler....aber jetzt dummerweise zuviel.....werd ich wohl eine Beschränkung nach unten mir überlegen müssen....was ja net wirklich viel Überlegkrips braucht


Hast du das Problem mit dem oberen Endanschlag bzw. Begrenzung des Verstellbereichs schon gelöst? Wenn ja, wäre ich an Infos zu deiner Lösung interessiert. Welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Stütze, bzw. der versenkbare Teil? Man könnte ggf. ja eine Art Klemmmanschette z.B. von einer Sattelrohrklemmung o.ä. verwenden...


----------



## WODAN (24. Juni 2009)

schaukelhannes schrieb:


> Hast du das Problem mit dem oberen Endanschlag bzw. Begrenzung des Verstellbereichs schon gelöst? Wenn ja, wäre ich an Infos zu deiner Lösung interessiert. Welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Stütze, bzw. der versenkbare Teil? Man könnte ggf. ja eine Art Klemmmanschette z.B. von einer Sattelrohrklemmung o.ä. verwenden...



Für den oberen Endanschlag sind am Ende der Stütze in den einzelnen Löchern Gewinde geschnitten. Wenn man dies auch am oberen Teil der Stütze hat, könnte man ganz einfach den Tiefenanschlag begrenzen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (24. Juni 2009)

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

Ich war von Donnerstag übers Wochenende mal wieder im Harz unterwegs. Wobei unser Hauptmerk auf bergab liegt, bergauf ist nur das dazugehörige Übel 
Die Singletrails bergab sind einfach genial und liegen teilweise auf 601 Niveau 

*Als Erstes das Positive:* Der Verstellbereich ist der Wahnsinn. Bergab habe ich die Stütze gerne komplett versenkt, damit ich eine bessere Kontrolle übers Bike habe. Mit der Fernbedienung kann man selbst bei kurzen Abfahrten mal die Stütze schnell versenken, aber bei dem nächste kleinen Anstieg wieder komplett raus.

*Negative Punkte:* Das Spiel in der Stütze ist schon etwas nervig. Wenn man den Sattel belastet ist davon natürlich nichts bemerkbar. Soblad man aber bei einer Abfahrt die Stütze versenkt und im Stehen fährt, fängt das "Geklappere" an. Vielleicht fällt es bei einer Kettenschaltung nicht so auf, da dort das "Gerassel" vielleicht alles übertönt. Das war mit einer der Gründe für ein Nucleon TFR 
Trotz Umbau auf die Heylight Sattelklemmung hat sich die Sattelneigung ein paar Male verstellt. Die Rase Stütze bräuchte auch eine Verzahnung oder eine komplett andere Klemmung. Ich hätte sowieso lieber keinen Versatz der Stütze und somit könnte man eine Klemmung wie z.B. bei den Thomson Stützen benutzen.
*
Mein Fazit:* Super Produkt mit kleinen Schwächen. Momentan die einzigste Alternative mit diesem Verstellbereich. 

Gruß


----------



## schaukelhannes (24. Juni 2009)

@WODAN:
Danke für die hilfreiche Rezension!!! Das wird mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung bestimmt ein gutes Stück weiterhelfen! 

Kann mir jemand viell. nochmal sagen, wieviel die Stütze nach oben hin max. ausgefahren werden kann??? Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass sie 40cm lang ist, wovon 10cm als Hülse im Rahmen stecken, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass sie maximal rd. 30cm herausgefahren werden kann (die bräuchte ich nämlich auch)???


----------



## Hufi (24. Juni 2009)

ausgefahren maximal ca. 27cm gemessen von Dichtlippe bis Mitte Sattelaufnahme. wenn Du 30cm brauchst kannst Du ja noch das Rohr aus dem Rahmen ziehen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die Einstecktiefe dann noch ausreicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2009)

schaukelhannes schrieb:


> Hast du das Problem mit dem oberen Endanschlag bzw. Begrenzung des Verstellbereichs schon gelöst? Wenn ja, wäre ich an Infos zu deiner Lösung interessiert. Welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Stütze, bzw. der versenkbare Teil? Man könnte ggf. ja eine Art Klemmmanschette z.B. von einer Sattelrohrklemmung o.ä. verwenden...



Ja hab ich. War relativ einfach. Hab mir einfach ein passgenaues Poliamidstück mit Zapfen gedreht das genau die Größe hat das es bei der Einrasterung aufliegt.
Hört sich vielleicht ein wenig unverständlich an, kann aber zur Zeit kein Bildmachen....

Die Sattelklemmung hat bei mir bis jetzt noch keine Probs gemacht.

G.


----------



## RetoS. (24. Juni 2009)

Sattelklemmung bei mir auch ohne Probleme, obwohl es sicher sinnvollere Systeme (Doppelverschraubung) alà Syntace und Thomson gibt.

Grüsse,
Reto


----------



## Hufi (24. Juni 2009)

Für den oberen Endanschlag könnt Ihr doch die kleine Schraube nehmen die mitgeliefert wurde. Einfach in die gewünschte Bohrung schrauben und gut. Oder verbuchsel ich was??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2009)

Kleine Schraube???

G.


----------



## Hufi (24. Juni 2009)

ja bei mir lag ne Tüte dabei mit drei Kabelführungen, Ersatzseilzug und die Schraube mit der Du die maximale Länge einstellst. In der Stütze selber war diese schon drin. Diese kannst Du auch nehmen um den Weg zu begrenzen den die Stütze einfahren soll. Die Schraube sitzt dann oben auf der Schelle auf. Wenn die nicht da ist, einfach eine Madenschrauben plan schleifen und diese in eine der Gewindeborhungen einschrauben fertig.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2009)

Ahhhh......dann muß ich die Tütchen nommal untersuchen wenn ich irgendwann mal heimkomm 

G.


----------



## WODAN (25. Juni 2009)

Hufi schrieb:


> ja bei mir lag ne Tüte dabei mit drei Kabelführungen, Ersatzseilzug und die Schraube mit der Du die maximale Länge einstellst. In der Stütze selber war diese schon drin. Diese kannst Du auch nehmen um den Weg zu begrenzen den die Stütze einfahren soll. Die Schraube sitzt dann oben auf der Schelle auf. Wenn die nicht da ist, einfach eine Madenschrauben plan schleifen und diese in eine der Gewindeborhungen einschrauben fertig.



Bei mir sind nur für den oberen Endanschlag in den Löchern Gewinde geschnitten.


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Juni 2009)

ich fahr die stütze schon einige zeit jetzt und bis jetzt ist sie unauffällig. soll heissen ich fahr sie ohne neo und sie rutscht und rastet wie am ersten tag. mein rad wasch ich mit hochdruckreiniger. sowohl stütze als auch hammerschmidt 
die klemmung ist nicht ideal aber ich hatte auch noch keinen defekt.
es ist die einzige stütze die ich fahren kann weil ich den vestellbereich brauch. ich fahr meinen sattel entweder ganz oben in der tretposition oder ganz ganz unten in der fahrtechnikpostition.  würd ich in der mitte was fahren wollen, bräucht ich keine verstellbare sattelstüzte. also 10 oder 15cm verstellbereich sind für mich sinnlos. ich hab bei meinem bike extra ein tiefes sattelrohr bestellt da wär ich ja schön blöd wenn ich dann den sattel nicht ganz runterstell.


----------



## Hufi (26. Juni 2009)

Da hast Du recht mit der kompletten Absenkung. Entweder oder. Mach ich auch so. Bei manchen Rahmen ist aber ein Knick im Sattelrohr und damit kann die Stüptze nicht komplett versenkt werden. Da ist dieser Anschlag dann schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir ist kein kleines Schräubchen für einen Endanschlag im Tütchen drin gewesen.
Aber egal, würde meine Lösung eh nimmer abändern, weil sie garantiert spielfreier ist

Ganz versenken ist nur für Trial gut und perfekt...zum Bergabheizen ist Sattel zwischen den Beinen wichtig....zumindest für mich.

G.


----------



## LtoThaEON (29. Juni 2009)

Ich will mir auch so eine Stüte kaufen. Wo habt ihr sie denn gekauft?

gruss


----------



## Hufi (29. Juni 2009)

schau mal hier:
http://rasebike.com/index.html

PS: Nur dort möglich


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte auch gerne eine ... Sammelbestellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20madmax08 (29. Juni 2009)

bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir schon nächsten monat eine leiste.....
bei rase online mit seatcover ca. 370 dollar ; bei ..bikebling.com.. für 330 dollar komplett und bei trailrider.ch für 499CHF....


----------



## WODAN (30. Juni 2009)

Moin,
ich hätte "Rase Hülse" in 30,9mm (neu, nie verbaut) im Tausch gegen eine 30,0mm.

Vielleicht hat Jemand von den Neukäufern Interesse? Ihr bestellt die Neue in 30,0 und bekommt meine 30,9 
Natürlich gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag 

MfG


----------



## Hufi (30. Juni 2009)

Morgen,

Ihr könnt dort auch direkt in Euro bezahlen. Rechts oben auf der Bestellseit Euro auswählen. Es geht eh nur Kreditkarte.


----------



## waldschrad (30. Juni 2009)

tach zusammen. hätte mal ne frage zum "spiel"....woher kommts? verriegelt die hoffentlich nicht mit zylindrischen bolzen???????hört sich für mich danach an, auch wegen dem einrasten bei belastung.... wodurch wird sie gegen verdrehen gesichert? durch die nut oder n bolzen? gibt noch n paar details an meiner eigenbau zu verbessern-> version 2... system ddas gleiche, nur besser, und erdacht bevors n ersten raseprototyp gegeben hat...

gruss chris


----------



## Hufi (30. Juni 2009)

waldschrad schrieb:


> tach zusammen. hätte mal ne frage zum "spiel"....woher kommts? verriegelt die hoffentlich nicht mit zylindrischen bolzen???????


ja



waldschrad schrieb:


> hört sich für mich danach an, auch wegen dem einrasten bei belastung.... wodurch wird sie gegen verdrehen gesichert? durch die nut oder n bolzen?


ja Nut und Bolzen. Führung durch die Nut. Der Bolzen kann in die Bohrungen fahren. Dadurch kannst du verschieden Höhen einstellen.



waldschrad schrieb:


> gibt noch n paar details an meiner eigenbau zu verbessern-> version 2... system ddas gleiche, nur besser, und erdacht bevors n ersten raseprototyp gegeben hat...
> 
> gruss chris



Funktioniert Deine? Das Spiel wird benötigt damit sich die Stütze noch versenkt und nicht nur klemmt. Warum sollte der Bolzen schlecht sein?
Zeig mal ein paar Fotos.
Ist Deine für verschiedene Durchmesser ausgelegt?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2009)

@Wodan:

Hier schau, des Teil hier steckt ziemlich paßgenau, was Bohrung und Nut angeht, in der Stütze.
Und exakt genau am unteren Anschlagpunkt ist auch die Einrastposition.









Die Ausfahreinrasterung schießt ja da ein wenig übers Ziel raus und rastet erst bei belasten wieder ein (zumindest bei mir)....was aber bestimmt auch leicht zu beheben wäre.
Aber ich leb erstmal damit und schau obs mich auf dauer nervt.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2009)

Ach, einen Punkt hab ich aber gefunden den ich mal schreiben will.
War ja jetzt fast täglich damit unterwegs.
Habe das 27,2er Modell....könnte ja bei den dickeren Durchmessern nicht auftreten.
Wenn ich den Sattelschnellspanner zu fest anzieh, dann klemmt die Funktion der Stütze.
Was ansich ja net schlimm wäre, weil die Klemmkraft wie bei einer normalen Stütze möglich ist.
Aber wenn man sie so richtig rausschnelzen läßt, dann tritt dieser tolle Austreibereffekt ein und sie schiebt sich zehntelweise nach oben.
Was aber nur schlimm für jemanden ist dem es stört das nach der Tour die Stütze 1-2mm weiter rausschaut
Das wird denjenige die die Stütze net auf Anschlag drinn haben erst wohl garnet auffallen
Wobei man sich das rauschschnelzenm lassen eh ziemlich schnell abgewöhnt...

G.


----------



## RetoS. (30. Juni 2009)

..und in der Anleitung steht auch, dass man sie nicht rausschnelzen soll und wenn doch, halt sicher Gesicht und Genitalien aus dem Abschussbereich halten soll,...nach dem Moto, ich hab's sehen kommen !! Amis halt.

Grüsse,
Reto

@ Jörg:
Ach ja, bei mir klemmt sie auch, wenn der Spanner zu stramm angezogen ist.


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie lang war bei euch die Lieferzeit ? 

MfG Nici


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (6. August 2009)

LZ zwische 2-4Wochen....


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. August 2009)

So ich habe mir eine bestellt.
Schaun wa ma wat da kommt


----------



## biker-wug (16. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

seid ihr immer noch alle zufrieden mit der Stütze?
Hab ja derzeit noch die KS i900, aber will im Winter umsteigen, mit dem Aufbau des neuen Rahmens.
Vor allem denk ich drüber nach, weil meine Frau im Dezember in den Staaten unterwegs ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> seid ihr immer noch alle zufrieden mit der Stütze?



Jch ja  ...war jetzt auch die letzte Zeit im Schnitt jeden 2ten Tag im Einsatz...inkl. einer Woche Gebirge, täglich.

G.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2009)

Und wie schauts verschleissmässig aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2009)

Wackelt net weniger...oder mehr wie im Neuzustand.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetoS. (16. August 2009)

Meine ist auch immer noch tiptop, keinerlei Beanstandungen

Grüsse,
Reto


----------



## Murph (17. August 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> seid ihr immer noch alle zufrieden mit der StÃ¼tze?
> Hab ja derzeit noch die KS i900, aber will im Winter umsteigen, mit dem Aufbau des neuen Rahmens.
> Vor allem denk ich drÃ¼ber nach, weil meine Frau im Dezember in den Staaten unterwegs ist.


 
Noch ein Tip am Rande.
Hier wird beschrieben wie und wo Du die StÃ¼tze ein bisschen billiger bekommst.
Hat bei mir vor 3 Wochen bestens funktioniert,hat mich 211â¬ gekostet. 

GruÃ Thomas
der jetzt auch endlich die "Kiste" ohne MÃ¼he runter bekommt ;-)


----------



## schotti65 (17. August 2009)

Murph schrieb:


> ...Hat bei mir vor 3 Wochen bestens funktioniert,hat mich 211 gekostet. ...



Wie hast Du denn das gemacht, bei mir kommt raus:
320,- (Stütze) - 25,60 (Zauberrabatt) + 35,- (UPS) = 329,- Dollar = 233,- Euro

sprich der Zauberrabatt wird durch worldwide shipping aufgefressen?


----------



## Murph (17. August 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn das gemacht, bei mir kommt raus:
> 320,- (Stütze) - 25,60 (Zauberrabatt) + 35,- (UPS) = 329,- Dollar = 233,- Euro
> 
> sprich der Zauberrabatt wird durch worldwide shipping aufgefressen?




Ohne Versandkosten,.........Eigenimport!


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. August 2009)

Tach Zusammen,

ich habe meine am Donnerstag beim Zoll abgeholt.
Hat etwas mehr als zehn Tage gedauert. Ich habe sie nur schnell dran geschraubt weil Wir nach PDS gefahren sind. 
Heute habe ich die stütze zum erstenmal richtig getestet. 
Wir hatten nicht viele Steigungen aber 30Km DH Stecke
Es ist der wahre Luxus ( auch Bergab ) einfach die Position zu verändern.
Wenn es technisch wurde ganz tief, auf langen leichten stücken etwas höher und ausruhen dabei oder ein kurzer Anstieg und hoch damit
Fazit: Super 
Einziger Nachteil die Sattelklemmung. Der Sattel hat sich morgens zwei mal etwas verstellt. Da werde ich noch nachbesser wenn Wir wieder zu Hause sind.


----------



## WODAN (24. August 2009)

Hi,
hat sich schon Jemand eine andere Klemmung ohne Seatback gebaut?
Wenn ja bitte melden


----------



## Murph (25. August 2009)

Dank deiner Anregung hab ich mir vorhin mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht,werde dann morgen mal einen ersten CAD-Entwurf machen.
Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## WODAN (25. August 2009)

Murph schrieb:


> Dank deiner Anregung hab ich mir vorhin mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht,werde dann morgen mal einen ersten CAD-Entwurf machen.
> Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.



Das wäre super, ich komme mit dem Seatback in meinem Bike nich zurecht. Und da die obere Klemmung sowieso verschraubt ist, dürfte es doch kein Problem sein 

Halte mich bitte auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Murph (26. August 2009)

Hier mal ein erster Entwurf.



Ich werde die obere Klemmung meiner alten Stütze verwenden.
Darum nur das Unterteil.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2009)

Stellst Du mehrere davon her? Ich hab zwar noch keine Mamba, aber bald, und mir gefällt der Versatz auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetoS. (26. August 2009)

Perfekt, das ist eine saubere und sichere Lösung!

Grüsse,
Reto


----------



## Murph (26. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Stellst Du mehrere davon her? Ich hab zwar noch keine Mamba, aber bald, und mir gefällt der Versatz auch nicht.


 

Tut mir leid,geht leider nicht.

Aber ich kann den Datensatz bzw. die Zeichnung gern zur Verfügung stellen,wenn ich irgendwann mal fertig bin  .


----------



## WODAN (26. August 2009)

Hi,
Hat Jemand die Möglichkeit das fräsen zu lassen? Vielleicht auch gleich schwarz eloxieren?
Gruß


----------



## Murph (26. August 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi,
> Vielleicht auch gleich schwarz eloxieren?
> Gruß



Eloxieren will ich demnächst auch mal versuchen.
Scheint nicht besonders schwierig zu sein,mußt mal im Netz suchen gibt´s so einige Seiten dazu.


----------



## Murph (27. August 2009)

Soooooo

Hab die Daten fertig! 








Falls jemand den Datensatz bzw. Zeichnung möchte,einfach PN. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## timtim (27. August 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn das gemacht, bei mir kommt raus:
> 320,- (Stütze) - 25,60 (Zauberrabatt) + 35,- (UPS) = 329,- Dollar = 233,- Euro
> 
> sprich der Zauberrabatt wird durch worldwide shipping aufgefressen?




leider kommen ja wohl für die meisten käufer noch ca. 60,- zoll und steuern dazu  .dem gierigen finanzminister sei dank .in berlin haben sie gleich mal die zollabholstelle sehr schön saniert .das warten geschieht jetzt auf höherem niveau ,es gibt sogar einen automaten mit fertigsuppen . dolles ding...................

gruß tim²


----------



## Murph (28. August 2009)

Hat einer von euch schon mal die ganze Stütze zerlegt?
Ist eigentlich so gar nicht meine Art ängstlich an´s auseinandernehmen zu gehen  aber irgendwie fehlt mir die Traute bei der Rase.

Weiß einer wie die Arretierung ausgebaut wird?
Wollte mal schaun ob ich das Spiel veringern kann,ev. Sitzhülse ausdrehen und eine Teflonhülse einsetzen........oder so.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hufi (28. August 2009)

Bau sie auseinander! Sind nur Schrauben und ne Feder. Das Spiel kommt wahrscheinlich vom Rohr zur Hülse. Sonst bewegt sich die Stütze nicht mehr. Und der Arretierungsstift tut sein übriges.


----------



## Murph (31. August 2009)

Hab mal weiter gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetoS. (31. August 2009)

PS:In der Schweiz hat's nun einen Importeur: Velok AG

Grüsse,
Reto


----------



## timtim (31. August 2009)

mein fazit nach der ersten woche ist eher zweigeteilt .an der optik und der funktion ist aus meiner sicht erstmal nicht viel auszusetzen .
ALLERDINGS - eine hydraulikstütze ist eine hydraulikstütze ist eine hydraulikstütze...................
und da kommt auch die mamba bei weitem nicht ran. punkt . (m.m.)
spiel nach vorn ,zur seite und nach oben/unten sind einfach zuviel des guten und immer die bange frage :eingerastet ,oder noch nicht ?
ich will meine KS wieder ,mit dem finish ,dem kopf und der nutzbaren länge der mamba.
das ist jetzt der dritte versuch mit versenkbaren stützen...........
zu meiner zufriedenheit fehlt doch noch so einiges !

tim²


----------



## Murph (31. August 2009)

Stimmt!
Mechanisch hat die Mamba noch einiges an Verbesserungspotential.
Mich stört aber eigentlich nur das Spiel!


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. August 2009)

Ich bin mit der Mamba richtig zufrieden und finde das man das Spiel beim fahren gar nicht merkt. 
Aber wenn Euch das bisschen Spiel stört dürft Ihr nicht die Jouplin von CB fahren. Da ist es richtig krass.


----------



## RetoS. (31. August 2009)

Ja genau, das sind drehbare Bürostühle im Vergleich zur Rase!!!!

Grüsse,
Reto


----------



## Murph (1. September 2009)

Das Drehspiel stört mich auch nicht,was manchmal nervt ist halt das axiale Spiel!
Wenn man mal im stehen fährt klapperts halt. 

Aber ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (1. September 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> mein fazit nach der ersten woche ist eher zweigeteilt .an der optik und der funktion ist aus meiner sicht erstmal nicht viel auszusetzen .
> ALLERDINGS - eine hydraulikstütze ist eine hydraulikstütze ist eine hydraulikstütze...................
> und da kommt auch die mamba bei weitem nicht ran. punkt . (m.m.)
> spiel nach vorn ,zur seite und nach oben/unten sind einfach zuviel des guten und immer die bange frage :eingerastet ,oder noch nicht ?
> ...



so lob ich es mir, lauter Alpha-Tester 

Ich versuch mich erstmal zähneknirschend, pumpend und fluchend mit der CB Joplin über die Runden zu bringen


----------



## timtim (1. September 2009)

tja ,soviel geduld hatte ich leider nicht .die joplin hab ich schon vor einem jahr "entsorgt", wegen völliger untauglichkeit.

gruß tim²


----------



## 20madmax08 (23. September 2009)

und hier mal mein Fazit:
2x KS I900 gehabt, beide defekt und luftsaugend, leichtes seitenspiel,Am besten in Preis/Länge
1x Choplin, so viele mängel zähle ich hier nicht auf....

und nur meine absolute NR 1
Rase Black Mamba : Leichtes seitenspiel aber ansonsten voll zufrieden.
hat keine sowiso nicht lang funktionierende Hydraulik und deshalb für mich Nr1. alles zerlegbar,Pflegbar,lang(endlich ne stützt richtig lang)
der preis tut zwar weh aber sobald das ding montiert ist, ist alles vergessen!!!!

Platz 1 Black mamba
Platz 2 GD
dann kommt lang nix... dann n haufen nonsens...
Platz 3 Crankbrothers,Kindshock und wie sich der mist alles nennt


----------



## timtim (24. September 2009)

so, nachdem ich nun mal ein paar tage in den bergen auch bergauf gefahren bin ist ziemliche ernüchterung eingekehrt ! die stütze fing irgendwann an zu knarzen und das bei jedem tritt.es half nur entlasten , ein oder ausfahren dann war kurz ruhe ,kurz !
das knarzen kommt vom verriegelungsbolzen auf dem man ja quasi sitzt ,nur der nimmt die ganze last des bikers auf.fett hat auch nicht viel geholfen............

also wer öfters längere passagen bergauf fährt sollte sich zweimal überlegen ob die mamba da die richtige begleiterin ist.

übrigens ist der bowdenzug fest mit dem bolzen verbunden (kein deutsches normteil) und sollte pfleglich behandelt werden sonst ärger bei kaputt....

gruß tim²


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> so, nachdem ich nun mal ein paar tage in den bergen auch bergauf gefahren bin ist ziemliche ernüchterung eingekehrt ! die stütze fing irgendwann an zu knarzen und das bei jedem tritt.es half nur entlasten , ein oder ausfahren dann war kurz ruhe ,kurz !
> das knarzen kommt vom verriegelungsbolzen auf dem man ja quasi sitzt ,nur der nimmt die ganze last des bikers auf.fett hat auch nicht viel geholfen............
> 
> also wer öfters längere passagen bergauf fährt sollte sich zweimal überlegen ob die mamba da die richtige begleiterin ist.
> ...



Ist doch noch ein Bowdenzug als Ersatz dabei..
Ist ansich schon ein "Normteil" nur ein älteres.....also wie ich noch klein war gabs solche Bowdenzüge zu kaufen.

G.


----------



## timtim (25. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist doch noch ein Bowdenzug als Ersatz dabei..



neuerdings wohl leider nicht mehr.............
vlt.vergessen bei mir ?!  wer weiss

gruß tim²


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> neuerdings wohl leider nicht mehr.............
> vlt.vergessen bei mir ?!  wer weiss
> 
> gruß tim²



Was haste denn jetzt gegen das Knarzen gemacht? Einfach Brunox drauf?
Meine steckt seit ich sie hab im Rohr und funktioniert tadellos.
Mußte erst letztes Wochenende 2 Tage Zillertal mit absolutem Dreckbeschuß aushalten.
Wobei das aber mit 5000Tm´s und nur 500Hm´s eher ein Bergaburlaub war.

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. September 2009)

Bei Mir war leider auch kein zweiter Zug dabei aber ein zweiter Überzieher.
Hat denn Jemand eine Idee wo man so einen Zug bekommen könnte? 
Ich würde die ganze Sache gerne ein paar zentimeter verlängern.


----------



## timtim (25. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was haste denn jetzt gegen das Knarzen gemacht? Einfach Brunox drauf?
> Meine steckt seit ich sie hab im Rohr und funktioniert tadellos.
> G.



du glücklicher !
ich habe es jetzt mal mit fett in den bolzenaufnahmebohrungen versucht 
keinerlei verbesserung ,selbst hier im flachcitybereich.(also bei ziemlich steilem sitzwinkel)

tim²

kann es sein das "bling-bling versand" den ersatzzug  als zoll für das "überaus günstige" angebot quasi einbehalten hat ?!
möglich wärs ja............


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. September 2009)

Meine hat auch geknarzt, ich habe Sie heute morgen mal komplett gereinigt und zerlegt, dach mit sehr dickem Fett ( für Industrie Rüttler ) groszügig überall gefettet, siehe da fast komplett leise.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Klemmung und den Zug optimieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (26. September 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> kann es sein das "bling-bling versand" den ersatzzug  als zoll für das "überaus günstige" angebot quasi einbehalten hat ?!
> möglich wärs ja............




Könnte sein,bei mir war auch kein Ersatzzug dabei! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## timtim (26. September 2009)

war heut in braunlage ,hinterher noch ein paar höhenmeter 
das knarzen weg ,das fett am ziel ??

mal sehen..................

tim²


----------



## Hufi (28. September 2009)

Hallo

also meine funzt auch noch super. War jetzt zwei Wochen in den Alpen unterwegs, hoch und runter...
Das Knarzen hab ich auch manchmal, ist aber nach kurzer Entlastung, vom Sattel runter und wieder drauf weg.
Alle die keinen Ersatzbowdenzug bekommen haben. Der Zug ist in dem Bolzen eingesteckt und vorn wahrscheinlich hart verlötet. Das sollte für einen guten Fahrradmechaniker oder GWS-Fachmann kein Problem sein. Der Zug selber muss beim Verstellen nix aushalten und damit reicht das Löten vollkommen. Man kann sicher auch eine Quetschhülse nehmen, ähnlich denen die auf Stahlseilenden kommen, nur halt passend für den Durchmesser.


----------



## Murph (10. Oktober 2009)

So
Hier mal ein Paar Bilder meiner umgebauten Mamba.

Vorher.............             Nachher






Bin noch nicht ganz fertig,drehe mir noch eine passende Hülse und die beiden Teile werden dann noch eloxiert.
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt,wird mein *erster* Eloxierversuch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## el saltamontes (10. Oktober 2009)

hey, schaut super aus! was für eine hülse willst du denn noch drehen? einfach einen adapter für den durchmesser, oder ist das noch ein teil zur sattelklemme?

hast aber wirklich gut gemacht! 

PS. kannst du mir vielleicht eine zeichnung und/oder die daten zukommen lassen? kann ich das in jedem cnc-betrieb anfertigen lassen, oder muss ich was spezielles beachten?

riesen dankeschön!


----------



## Murph (10. Oktober 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> hey, schaut super aus! was für eine hülse willst du denn noch drehen? einfach einen adapter für den durchmesser, oder ist das noch ein teil zur sattelklemme?
> 
> hast aber wirklich gut gemacht!
> 
> ...




Klar kannst Du die CAD-Daten und Zeichnung haben!
Sag mir am besten per PN bescheid was für ein Format Du benötist.

Ich drehe eine komplett neue Führungshülse.
Ich hab 0,4mm Spiel zwischen Hülse und Sitzrohr!
Logisch das dann der Apparat klappert. 
Wollte erst Polyamidringe einsetzen und einpassen.
Aber da ist eine Neuanfertigung weniger Aufwand,darum neu.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Machiavelli (4. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Nachdem ich jetzt schon 6 1/2 Wochen auf meine Stütze warte (bei bikebling bestellt), wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob bei euch die Wartezeiten ähnlich extrem waren?


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. November 2009)

10 Tage aus USA


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2009)

Auch so 10 Tage rum aus USA.

Und sie funktioniert wie am ersten Tag

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (5. November 2009)

nicht so ganz, die Stütze funzt immer noch wie am ersten tag.
Ich fahre die Rase seit vier Monaten zwischen drei bis fünf mal die Woche.
Sie hatte zwischenzeitig etwas geknarztaber da hat gutes dickes Fett abhilfe geschaffen.
Jetzt habe ich den Bowdenzug gegen einen Gore Ride on getauscht.
Damit die länge und die Farbe passt.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Dezember 2009)

Wie genau lief der Bestellvorgang bei euch ab bzw. wie habt ihr bestellt?
Im Shop bieten sie den Versand ja nur nach US, Canada und Mexico an, eine Mail schreiben?
An die Leute, die keine Kreditkarte haben, auf welche Weise habt ihr bezahlt?
Sind noch Zollgebühren, US und MwSt hinzu gekommen? Wie teuer war der Versand?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab einfach auf deren Seite bestellt.
Aber mit Kreditkarte.
Zollgebühren sind noch draufgekommen. Mußte sie aber net selber beim Zoll abhohlen.

G.


----------



## Hufi (4. Dezember 2009)

Hier dem Link folgen:
http://www.rasebike.com/cart/
Oben Links Euro auswählen. Dann wird Rechnung usw. in Euro ausgestellt. Auf Stütze klicken und dann den nächsten Seiten folgen.
Du wirst wahrscheinlich die Stütze beim Zoll abholen müssen. Aber vielleicht hast Du Glück. Bezahlen geht nur mit Kreditkarte. Wartezeit waren ca 4-6Wochen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Dezember 2009)

Wäh, beim Jörg gings schnell, er meinte irgendwas von 10 Tagen, warum hats bei Dir solange gedauert?
Und wie haltbar ist dieses Schutz-Neopren Dingens denn, sollte man sich gleich Ersatz mit ordern oder tuts was anderes auch?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Wäh, beim Jörg gings schnell, er meinte irgendwas von 10 Tagen, warum hats bei Dir solange gedauert?
> Und wie haltbar ist dieses Schutz-Neopren Dingens denn, sollte man sich gleich Ersatz mit ordern oder tuts was anderes auch?



Ich hab mir eins auf Ersatz dazubestellt....naja, eigentlich hatte ich nur überlesen das da schon eins dabei ist
Des Teil ist rellativ stabil, hat bei mir noch keinen Verschleiß.
Aber würd dir dennoch raten gleich eins auf Ersatz mitzubestellen....was man hat des hat man
Ja...so 10Tage rum war des Ding da

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn es mich nicht täuscht, hat Rase mittlerweile einen Vertrieb in der Schweiz. Zumindest bieten die Shops "Trailrider" aus Underägeri und "RadBar" aus Schmerikon die Rase auf ihren Homepages an.
Evtl. liefern die auch nach Deutschland.


----------



## Forcierer. (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute
hab gerade die stütze entdeckt und bin froh, dass es auch Leute hier im Forum gibt, die si fahren. Wie seid ihr im allg zufrieden? Kann mir mal jemand nachmessen, wie weit si im komplett versenkten Zustand im Rahmen ist?! Wie viel habt ihr bezahlt??
Danke schonmal im voraus
Gruß


----------



## Jurek (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi und Servus,
die Black Mamba von Rase ist im eigefahrenem Zustand ca. 32cm im Rahmen versenkt.
sie ist wie ich finde sie auch besser als irgendeine von crankbrothers (hatte ich erst) oder kind Shock,
da sie mechanisch ist und so einfach funktioniert und man nicht ständig mit i.welchen dichtung o.ä. probleme hat.

Ich bin/war super zufrieden mit der Stütze, jedoch passt sie nicht mehr in meinen neuen Rahmen.
(ich werde mir wahrscheinlich eine neue Mamba von rase in dem durchmesser bestellen)
Deswegen muss ich sie im Moment auch leider verkaufen.  Hier

Mfg Klaus

__________________
Rase Black Mamba 30,9mm
Jetzt schnell zugreifen und bis Heilig Abend bekommen
Günstig, GÜNSTIGER, Am Günstigsten


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. Dezember 2009)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Wenn es mich nicht täuscht, hat Rase mittlerweile einen Vertrieb in der Schweiz. Zumindest bieten die Shops "Trailrider" aus Underägeri und "RadBar" aus Schmerikon die Rase auf ihren Homepages an.
> Evtl. liefern die auch nach Deutschland.



Gestern hat mein Lieblingpaketbote an der Tür geklingelt und mir ein paket mit lauter  drin gebracht, geil!

Muss jetzt mal großes Lob aussprechen an Entlebucher für den Tipp und an die "RadBar" aus Schmerikon und dessen Betreiber Urs Aebersold!

Sehr cooler Shop, sie hatten das Teil auf Lager und die Abwicklung war trotz einiger "Hürden" eigentlich problemlos und schnell, die halten ihr Wort!



LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...Die Ausfahreinrasterung schießt ja da ein wenig übers Ziel raus und rastet erst bei belasten wieder ein (zumindest bei mir)....was aber bestimmt auch leicht zu beheben wäre.
> Aber ich leb erstmal damit und schau obs mich auf dauer nervt.



Hast du dir schon irgendwas ausgedacht, was Abhilfe schaffen würde?
Mir gefällts bereits jetzt nicht, obwohl die Stütze noch garnicht am Rad dran ist.

Falls sich jemand diesen Klemmkopf ohne Versatz herstellen lässt und eine Möglichkeit für mehrere Stück besteht, bitte ich um eine kurze PN, würde mir besser gefallen als der standard Klemmkopf.

Waren eure Stützen auch so "mager" eingefettet? Bei meiner ist nur sehr wenig Fett dran. Läuft die Stütze in irgendeiner Führungsbuchse oder scheuert da eloxiertes Alu an eloxiertem Alu?

Will meine nicht sofort zerlegen, erst beim ersten "Service". Wenn man die Stütze in eingefahrenem Zustand unten einfettet und dann ausfährt, sollte doch Fett an die richtigen Stellen gelangen, oder wird es unten irgendwo von einer Lippe abgestriffen?


----------



## garbel (17. Dezember 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand diesen Klemmkopf ohne Versatz herstellen lässt und eine Möglichkeit für mehrere Stück besteht, bitte ich um eine kurze PN, würde mir besser gefallen als der standard Klemmkopf.



Ich hatte mal per E-Mail angefragt, ob ein Stützenkopf ohne Versatz kommt, da hieß es nur "ist in Planung", was für mich so viel heißt wie "irgendwann mal, aber genaues wissen wir selbst nicht". Schade, Versatz kommt z. B. für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon irgendwas ausgedacht, was Abhilfe schaffen würde?
> Mir gefällts bereits jetzt nicht, obwohl die Stütze noch garnicht am Rad dran ist....



Nöööööö, des Ding funktioniert immernoch wie am ersten Tag.
Und solang des so ist schau ich da net rein

Einmal, ganz am Anfang, dachte ich, tu ich dem Ding mal was Gutes und schmier ein wenig Fett rein.....pahhh....war doch nichts Gutes...ging plötzlich wesentlich schwerer rein und raus
Also Fett wieder abgewischt und Brunox durchlaufen lassen....perfekt...alles wieder beim Alten

Hab jetzt seit ich sie habe genau 3mal Brunox draufgesprüht. Also oben in den Strumpf reinlaufen lassen, wenn sie mal anzeichen von zuviel Schmutz gehabt hat.
Ansonsten weiß ich netmal mehr wie des Ding ausschaut im Sitzrohr innen drin.
Mit der Sattelklemme gibts bei mir auch null Probs.
Meine Erfahrungen damit sind bis jetzt kurz gesprochen: Ansich Wartungsfrei und keine Probleme
Auf den letzten drei Bikeeinsetzen waren die Temperaturen zwischen -5 und -7 Grad....hatte auch keine Auswirkung auf die Funtion.

G.


----------



## Murph (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir eine Klemme ohne Versatz gebaut,mit Teilen aus meiner alten..........Sattelstütze meine ich!
Allerdings kann ich leider keine herstellen lassen aber wenn Du den Datensatz brauchst sag bescheid in was für einem Format.
Weiter vorn im Thema hatte ich schon mal 1 oder 2 Bilder gepostet.
Hab mir bei der Gelgenheit auch gleich einen neue Hülse gedreht,0.5mm Spiel waren mir dann doch zu viel.

Wegen dem einrasten.
Die Schraube,die man versetzt für den maximalen Ausfahrweg,müsste einen etwas größeren Kopf haben damit die Stütze eben gerade diesen einen Millimeter der zu viel ist nicht ausfährt.
Oder eine vernünftige Fase an den Arretierbolzen machen.
Lohnt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht den Aufwand,eildiweil man sich ja sowieso wieder auf den Sattel setzt,........ und dann rastet sie ja ein!

Achja Fett,ich hab ordentlich Maschinenfett eingepackt.
Funktion weiterhin tadellos!

Undhochundrunterundhochundrunter.........


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. Dezember 2009)

Murph schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eine Klemme ohne Versatz gebaut,mit Teilen aus meiner alten..........Sattelstütze meine ich!
> Allerdings kann ich leider keine herstellen lassen aber wenn Du den Datensatz brauchst sag bescheid in was für einem Format.
> Weiter vorn im Thema hatte ich schon mal 1 oder 2 Bilder gepostet.
> Hab mir bei der Gelgenheit auch gleich einen neue Hülse gedreht,0.5mm Spiel waren mir dann doch zu viel.
> ...



Meine Anfrage bezüglich der Sattelklemme bzw. Aufnahme war ja an deine weiter oben gepostete angelehnt. Falls jemand sich den Datensatz von dir geholt hat und das realisieren will, dann könnte eben dieser jemand ein Teil für mich mitmachen  so hatte ich das gemeint...

Wo genau hast du das Fett hingepackt? In ausgebautem, eingefahrenem Zustand unten draufgeschmiert und dann hochlassen, damit sich es verteilt?

In welcher Dateiform ist die CAD-Datei? Sagt dir CAM Daten was? Ich klapper mal paar Betriebe ab zwecks Herstellung, evtl. Sammelbestellung?


----------



## Murph (17. Dezember 2009)

Na klar sagt mir CAM was! 
Konstruiert hab ich mit NX,kann aber auch in IGES,VDA liefern.
Bin mir nicht sicher aber wir können glaube ich auch in SolidWorks und Catia wandeln.Müsste ich nach dem Urlaub mal nach schauen! 

Fett hab ich wärend des Zusammenbaus aufgebracht.
Es reicht aber wenn Du oben Fett auf´s Sattelrohr und in die Nut aufträgst.
Dann ev. das gleich Spiel nochmal von unten.
Was vorteilhaft wäre wenn Du die Gummidichtung oben rausgepopelt bekommst.Damit beim anschließenden ein und ausfahren das Fett auch in die Hülse kommt und nicht vom Abstreifer wieder entfernt wird.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## [email protected] (17. Dezember 2009)

nehmt einfach .stp dann kann es jeder lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Dezember 2009)

Wäre schön, wenn hier mal alle RASE Fahrer Fotos von ihren Komplettbike mit dieser Stütze und Fotos von der Leitungsverlegung machen und einstellen könnten, man findet kaum was im Netz, auch nicht in den amerikanischen Foren...

Kämpfer hier gerade noch mit der Verlegung rum...



Kunstflieger schrieb:


> ...Jetzt habe ich den Bowdenzug gegen einen Gore Ride on getauscht.
> Damit die länge und die Farbe passt.



Wie hast Du das gemacht, also den Zug verlängert oder wie oder was?


----------



## Murph (18. Dezember 2009)

Bin zwar nicht direkt angesprochen.....

Am Remotehebel ist unten eine 4mm Imbusschraube,mit dieser wird der Zug im Hebel geklemmt.
Vorsicht beim öffnen!
Falls Du den Zug wieder verwenden willst am besten vorher den Zug irgendwie versuchen zu verlöten,sonst spließt er dir auseinander.
Und das ist ein ätzende Angelegenheit den dann wieder rein zu fummeln......ich spreche aus Erfahrung 

Allerdings weiß ich jetzt gar nicht wie der Zug im Bolzen befestigt ist .

Werde heute Abend mal ein Bild von meiner Zugverlegung posten.
Kurze Erklärung jetzt schon?
Hab den Zug oben auf dem Oberrohr verlegt,hatte zuerst die Zughalter zu weit auseinander geklebt.Aber weil der Zug ja ziemlich dick und damit steif ist haben die Dinger nicht lange gehalten.Die Radien waren einfach zu eng!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Dezember 2009)

Mit original Zug 






Mit Gore Zug in weiss 






Ich verlege den Zug einfach aussen endlang mit Kabelbindern.
Bei Schlammschlachten und im Bikepark bau ich die Stütze ab und eine Thomson dran. Wenn das Zugende Verlötet ist kann man den Zug auch abklemmen und durchziehen.
Um den Zug zu tauschen brauchst Du eine Drehbank und etwas Rundmaterial um V2A


----------



## timtim (18. Dezember 2009)




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Dezember 2009)

Hey, schonmal vielen Dank.
So ähnlich habe ich es mir auch vorgestellt mit der Verlegung, bin da normalerweise auch nicht so unkreativ 
Aber die Umhüllung ist dermaßen unflexibel, vielleicht wird das gerade jetzt durch die Kälte, die in meinem Keller herrscht, noch begünstigt.

Zughalterungen waren bei mir garkeine dabei, da war eigentlich überhaupt nichts dabei ausser die Stütze und die Remote.

Hätte ich doch nur eine Drehbank und etwas Edelstahl Rundmaterial

Die Bilder sind auch nicht primär für mich gedacht, mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass man kaum irgendwo Bilder mit kompletten Bikes sieht, an denen eine Black Mamba verbaut ist, nichtmal in amerikanischen Foren, dafür Bilder Zuhauf mit Kindshock, Joplin & co.

@TimTim: hast du da so ein Röhrchen von einer VBrake für den Abgang genommen?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2009)

Hab kein Bild da...hab mein aber einfach am Oberrohr entlang gelegt.
Und mit 2 Rohloffkabelbinder befestigt. Also die mit den Aufzumachklipps oben.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2009)

Hab doch eins gefunden






G.


----------



## timtim (18. Dezember 2009)

yes , und zwar das flexible röhrchen .leider muß man dafür die zugführung kurz auseinanderbauen...........

viel spaß
tim²


----------



## Hufi (18. Dezember 2009)

Kabelführungen gibt's hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17128_Kabelfuehrung-Hydroguide-BBC-94.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (18. Dezember 2009)

Diese Kabelführungen gabs bei der Gravitydropper mit dabei. Habe erst gedacht die halten nichts und habe sie erst mit Kabelbindern zusätzlich gesichert die ich dann entfernt habe. Die haben wie die Hölle gehalten. Als ich die entfernt habe gingen die fast nicht mehr runter. 

Jetzt weiss ich auch wo ich die bestellen kann.

Kann die Dinger nur empfehlen. 

Bei der Montage vielleicht mit Kabelbindern fixieren und 24 Stunden "aushärten lassen".


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2009)

Die Dinger waren bei meiner Rase auch dabei. 4 Stück davon.
Kleben wie sau, aber wenn man heufig umstecken muß versagt die Klemmungseinrasterung.

G.


----------



## OldSchool (18. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Dinger waren bei meiner Rase auch dabei. 4 Stück davon.
> Kleben wie sau, aber wenn man heufig umstecken muß versagt die Klemmungseinrasterung.
> 
> G.



Hi Jörg, 
hast recht waren bei mir auch dank tieferer Temperaturen und ungeschicktem Absteigen abgebrochen. Ich habe dann billige dünne Kabelbinder durchgepopelt und damit befestigt.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin nun einfach mal so frei und poste dem Rainer sein Bike mit der Rase, da er es nicht selber tut


----------



## OldSchool (19. Dezember 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich bin nun einfach mal so frei und poste dem Rainer sein Bike mit der Rase, da er es nicht selber tut



Ich glaub er fährt die nicht mehr.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> ........ Ich habe dann billige dünne Kabelbinder durchgepopelt und damit befestigt.



Ja, des ist zur Zeit auch das was ich am Dhler treib 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (19. Dezember 2009)

Soooo

Hab auch mal 2 Bilder gemacht.









Bei mir waren die selbstklebenden Zughalter dabei!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 20madmax08 (19. Dezember 2009)




----------



## mät__ (19. Dezember 2009)

platten und hörnchen bitte entfernen ;-)


----------



## 20madmax08 (19. Dezember 2009)

meinen viele, sieht nicht gut aus und das weiss ich aber der nutzen, die kraftübersetzung und das endgefühl machen es aus...
mit oder ohne klickies... zieht manns nicht durch liegt man so oder so..
für dich hab ich off topic das bike noch ohne klickies und hörner... 
jetzt musst da nur die rase dazu denken:


----------



## [email protected] (20. Dezember 2009)

Schade das CD es nicht mehr bauen will... gefällt !


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schade das CD es nicht mehr bauen will... gefällt !


Wie?? Dafür wurde es doch gelassen als "big"bike nur die gravity bikes werden dafür nich mehr gebaut z.b judge


----------



## [email protected] (20. Dezember 2009)

Uiii stimmt da habe ich mich jetzt total verhauen, es war das Judge...

um so besser


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. Dezember 2009)

Schaut mal, was ich gerade im Fotoalbum gefunden habe:





Eine Rase Black Mamba mit original Klemmkopf ohne Versatz...

Mann, und der Mensch, der mir einen Klemmkopf basteln sollte, meldet sich nicht bei mir... sowas doofes.


----------



## Hufi (28. Dezember 2009)

Das Foto sieht aus als war's von Rase selber auf irgend einer Messe
in den Staaten. Die wollten sowas ja selber machen. Wie schnell brauchst du die Klemmung. 
Ich möchte mir auch eine "basteln". Komme aber erst in ein bis zwei Wo dazu. Bin grad im Ausland,
arbeiten...


----------



## Murph (29. Dezember 2009)

Hehe 

Sieht fast aus wie meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. Dezember 2009)

Hufi schrieb:


> Das Foto sieht aus als war's von Rase selber auf irgend einer Messe
> in den Staaten. Die wollten sowas ja selber machen. Wie schnell brauchst du die Klemmung.
> Ich möchte mir auch eine "basteln". Komme aber erst in ein bis zwei Wo dazu. Bin grad im Ausland,
> arbeiten...



Jup, ist zu 99% von irgendeiner Messe, zudem wars in Thomas´ Album, der kommt viel rum 

So akut ist es mit der Klemme nicht, Interesse wäre aber schon vorhanden.
Lässt du das irgendwo fräsen?


----------



## Toni2 (29. Dezember 2009)

wo habt ihr die rase bestellt?


----------



## Hufi (29. Dezember 2009)

@ phonedetector
Ja lass ich fräsen. Vielleicht find ich auch jemanden der günstig eloxiert. Wenn ich
soweit bin meld ich mich bei Dir.

@toni2
Die Rase kannst du Nur in US bestellen. Siehe Homepage.


----------



## biker-wug (29. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt nicht, in der Schweiz gibt es auch einen Händler, der verschickt auch auf Deutschland, hab gerade den Preis nicht im Kopf.

www.radbar.ch


Da mal Kontakt aufnehmen, sind echt nett.


----------



## TeamAlter (30. Dezember 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Jup, ist zu 99% von irgendeiner Messe, zudem wars in Thomas´ Album, der kommt viel rum
> 
> So akut ist es mit der Klemme nicht, Interesse wäre aber schon vorhanden.
> Lässt du das irgendwo fräsen?



Das Bild kommt aus den Berichten von der 2009er Bikemesse in Las Vegas.

Wenn sie den Kopf auf dem Bild hätte, hätte ich auch schon eine.


----------



## el saltamontes (30. Dezember 2009)

> I don't have a date yet for the 2 bolt clamp, but the testing is going favorably. We will likely begin production of that on our next run of posts. This option has no setback.



So geschrieben (vor 2 Wochen) vom User "w00dy" (der Besitzer von RASE) im mtbr.com - ich warte noch zu...


----------



## el saltamontes (15. Januar 2010)

so, hab mir jetzt auch mal die rase bestellt - habs nimmer ausgehalten 

hat eigentlich schon jemand versucht, den ersten teil der bowdenhülle durch nokon-perlen zu ersetzen, um den abgang ein wenig schöner zu machen?


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Januar 2010)

Nokon nicht aber diese Zugführungen die es damals bei der V Brake gab.
Gibt es bei Bike Components von BBB.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Januar 2010)

War letzten Samstag zum ersten mal mit meiner RASE unterwegs, so ganz überzeugt bin ich noch nicht.
Die Stütze hat sich nur sehr hakelig versenken lassen und rauskommen tut sie auch nicht komplett, was aber mMn nicht an der Reibung liegt.
Ich nehme an, dass die Feder einfach nur recht lasch ist. Rausschießen lassen kann ich sie bis zum Anschlag, wenn ich die Stütze aber entlaste und langsam ausfahren lasse, fehlen immer ca. 2cm, die aus reiner Federkraft herausgeschoben werden sollten.

Wie ist das bei euch so?



Hufi schrieb:


> ...Alle die keinen Ersatzbowdenzug bekommen haben. Der Zug ist in dem Bolzen eingesteckt und vorn wahrscheinlich hart verlötet. Das sollte für einen guten Fahrradmechaniker oder GWS-Fachmann kein Problem sein. Der Zug selber muss beim Verstellen nix aushalten und damit reicht das Löten vollkommen. Man kann sicher auch eine Quetschhülse nehmen, ähnlich denen die auf Stahlseilenden kommen, nur halt passend für den Durchmesser.



Würde mir gern einen Ersatzzug basteln, da mein jetziger ein bisschen zu kurz ist.

An alle, die einen Ersatzzug dabei hatten bzw. sich einen gebaut haben:

Wie sind die Maße dieses Bolzens(Länge, Durchmesser), aus welchem Material wird er sein?

Ich hätte da vllt. an einen Bolzen bzw. Hülse aus Messing gedacht, habe soetwas bei meinem Vater in seiner "Werkstatt" rumliegen sehen. Die Teile waren innen Hohl und man könnte dort einen Zug wohl sehr gut verlöten.

Würde Messing stabil genug sein oder scherts mir den Bolzen gleich ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Januar 2010)

Bei Messing wäre ich vorsichtig. Habe ich auch überlegt habe dann aber V2A genommen. Ich habe den Bolzen etwas länger gelassen und vorne etwas abgerundet. Ich habe die genaue Grösse nicht mehr im Kopf.
Ich weiss nur noch 13mm länge.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Januar 2010)

Nur wie hast du den Zug daran befestigt?


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Januar 2010)

Ich habe eine Schaltzug von Gore Ride On genommen. Ein 2mm Loch durch den Bolzen bohren und auf eine Seite ein Sackloch. Der Zug hat ein ja ein Bleibolzen am Ende, da musst Du eigendlich nichts befestigen.
Ich habe das Sackloch sehr eng gebohrt und den Bleibolzen eingepresst.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Januar 2010)

Also so in der Art, wie ich es auf meiner Grafik dargestellt habe?

So hatte ich mir das auch schon überlegt, dachte dann aber, dass evtl. die Wandung genau an der Stelle, wo die meiste Belastung auftritt, zu dünn wird...

Logischerweise ist zwischen dem Bolzen und dem Gegenhalter für den Bowdenzug eine Feder, richtig oder?
Dann müsste man den "Bleibolzen" garnicht in den Arretierbolzen einpressen....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Januar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...War letzten Samstag zum ersten mal mit meiner RASE unterwegs, so ganz überzeugt bin ich noch nicht.
> Die Stütze hat sich nur sehr hakelig versenken lassen und rauskommen tut sie auch nicht komplett, was aber mMn nicht an der Reibung liegt.
> Ich nehme an, dass die Feder einfach nur recht lasch ist. Rausschießen lassen kann ich sie bis zum Anschlag, wenn ich die Stütze aber entlaste und langsam ausfahren lasse, fehlen immer ca. 2cm, die aus reiner Federkraft herausgeschoben werden sollten.
> 
> ...



Die anderen haben nichts dazu zu sagen?


----------



## el saltamontes (26. Januar 2010)

Hab meine am Samstag bekommen - 6 Werktage nach der Bestellung! Gefahren bin ich sie leider noch nicht, da ich momentan im Ausland bin. Aber ich hab im Stand das gleiche Problem wie du feststellen können. Allerdings warens bei mir nicht ganz 2 cm sondern eher 0,5-1cm. Hab dann den Neoprenschutz abgenommen und mal ordentlich Silikonspray reingetan - das hat gut geholfen. Denke, wenn die Stütze ein paar Mal aus und eigefahren wird und ordentlich geschmiert wird, wird sich das Ganze einpendeln - hoffe ich zumindest  Was ich auch bestätigen kann ist die Empfindlichkeit gegenüber der Stärke der Sattelklemmung. Wenn man die richtig anknallt, gehts schon wesentlich hakeliger - aber das muss man ja nicht  Mehr gibts am Montag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (26. Januar 2010)

Original ist da ein ziemlich zähes Fett drin.
Dann noch bei den Temperaturen!
Als ich meine zerlegt hatte hab ich normales Lager/Maschinenfett genommen,läuft problemlos.
Auch bei -15°C! 
Obwohl ich mir eine engere Hülse gedreht hab,wegen zu viel Spiel.

Versuchs einfach mal mit WD40 oder irgend einem andern Sprühschmiermittel.Hat den Nachteil das da ziemlich viel verdunstet,also nix für Dauer!
Wenn´s dann besser funkt einfach ein dünneres Fett verwenden!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hufi (26. Januar 2010)

@pHONe^dEtEcTor
schönes Befestigungstape
Besorg Dir diese Kabelführungen:
http://www.profirad.de/kabelfuehrung-hydroguide-bcb94-p-13210.html
oder einfach mal nach Hydroguide googeln
die Teile halten gut und lassen dem Zug genug Spiel so das er sich bewegen kann. Damit kannst Du den Zug sauber um Ecken verlegen. Ich würd den Ausgang bei Dir so wie timtim machen mit dem Rohrbogen von einer alten V-Brake. Dann kommt der Zug tiefer am Oberrohr.
Die Hülse messe ich morgen früh. Hab hier keinen Messschieber zur Hand. 
Die Idee von Kunstflieger ist nicht schlecht, man sollte nur darauf achten das sich das Teil nicht schräg verklemmt. Nimm ein Stück Rundstahl aus Edelstahl das sollte halten und sich nicht gleich zusammendrücken. Messing ist zu weich mit der Zeit. Vom Durchmesser sollte der Stift halt in die Bohrungen passen.

Wenn die Stütze komplett ausgefahren ist hat die Feder die geringste Kraft. Hast Du an Deiner die Ausfahrhöhe begrenzt? ICh habe meine mit der Schraube mit drei Bohrungen begrenzt, das wird wohl der Grund sein warum sie ausfährt ohne Probleme. Die Feder hat dann noch genug Zug.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Januar 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> @pHONe^dEtEcTor
> schönes Befestigungstape
> Besorg Dir diese Kabelführungen:
> http://www.profirad.de/kabelfuehrung-hydroguide-bcb94-p-13210.html
> ...



Das "Befestigungstape" ist nur ein temporärer Schutz gegen Rahmenabrieb. Das habe ich so 0815er Weise aufgeklebt damit da nix reibt, ohne zu entfetten, entstauben, säubern etc... 
Auch habe ich genügend Befestigungspunkte am Rahmen für die Zugleitung, sodass ich keine weiteren "Hydroguides" brauchen werde...

Ich denke, dass meine Stüzte nur wegen der Schraub-Sattelklemme so hakelig ist, werde die Tage eine Schnellspannerklemme ausprobieren und dann berichten. Am Fett liegts auf jeden Fall nicht!


----------



## Hufi (27. Januar 2010)

So hier noch die Bilder vom Zug und die Maße:







der Zug ist vorne verlötet. Man sieht ein bißchen die Schleifspuren.
Durchmesser:6,4mm Toleranz -0,1
Länge: 13mm Toleranz -0,1


----------



## el saltamontes (27. Januar 2010)

super! danke! (thumb)


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank Hufi!
So kann ich mir das Teil nachbauen ohne die Stütze zerlegen zu müssen...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin seit langen am suchen nach ner VARIO Sattelstütze; Aber ales was ich zu lesen bekomme ist nicht gerade als "Sorglos" Paket zu verstehen.
Wie liegt denn preislich die Rase? und ist sie stufenlos verstellbar?
Habe auch von Problemen gelesen beim ausfahren und mehr. Kann mir ein Nutzer der dieses Teil schon länger hat eine  Info zukommen lassen. Bin 190cm groß und wiege so 90-100kg.

Danke vorab

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Murph (31. Januar 2010)

Stufenlos?
Nein.
Aber in Schritten von ca. 1cm rastet sie ein.

Sorglos?
Bei mir uneingeschränkt ja!
(Allerdings erst nach ein paar Modifikationen) 

Kosten?
Am besten gehst Du auf die Homepage von Rase und schaust selber mal.


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Januar 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Bin 190cm groß und wiege so 90-100kg.



Ich bin auch 1,88m klein und 120kg leicht und das Ding hält. Habe damit auch einen PDS Urlaub gemacht. 
Sämtliche Probleme und umbauten sind auf den letzten Seiten aufgeführt.
Der Bericht hat doch nur 9 Seiten


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. Februar 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Sorglos?
> Bei mir uneingeschränkt ja!
> (Allerdings erst nach ein paar Modifikationen)



Was hast denn Modifiziert, was zur Sorglosigkeit beiträgt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte mir eine neue engere Hülse gedreht,damit das Spiel kleiner wird. 
Die gute hat mir ein bisschen zu viel axial gewackelt.
Außerdem hab ich mir noch eine Sattelklemmung ohne Versatz gebastelt.

Was aber eigentlich nix mit der Sorglosigkeit zu tun hat,
seitedem quitscht nämlich mein Sattelgestell 

Wollte mir eigentlich auch noch eine andere Einstellschraube drehen damit die Stütze
sauber einrastet wenn ich sie aus fahren lasse.
IM rastet sie erst ein wenn ich mich drauf setze....stört mich aber nicht wirklich!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hufi (6. Februar 2010)

So ich habe mal ein bißchen meinen Kopf angestrengt. Hier das Ergebnis:








Hier mal mit Abmessungen, damit Ihr Vergleichen könnt.







Das Ganze wiegt zusammen ca. 142g, inklusive der Schrauben. Sagt jedensfalls das CAD-Programm.
Was meint Ihr? Irgendwelche Vorschläge für die Umsetzung. Kann man noch irgendwo ein paar Gramm rauskitzeln oder doch lieber stabil lassen. Normal sind bei den meisten Stützen M5 Schrauben zur Befestigung, allerdings sage ich mir ein 5er Inbus ist sehr schnell rund in der Hitze des Gedechts. Und meistens muss man schrauben wenn es nicht sein soll.
Material ist alles Aluminium außer die Schrauben, Stahl Festigkeit 8.8.


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Februar 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> So ich habe mal ein bißchen meinen Kopf angestrengt. Hier das Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ansonsten 

Die Imbus lassen denn welches Bordwerkzeug  hat denn schon torx dreher in X Ausführungen drin???
Gruß bikefun


----------



## Hufi (6. Februar 2010)

@bikefun2009 danke
ich steh im Moment ein bißchen auf dem Schlauch...
1. Die untere Lagerschale für die sattelaufnahme mit nem ovalem loch versehen.
Du meinst statt zwei Senkungen für die beiden Schrauben die die Klemme auf der Stange halten, dort eine große Senkung? Oder meinst Du in das untere Teil der Sattelklemuúng ein Langloch?
2. Die obere Abdeckung gegen halter im Bügeldesin. Damit sparste dir die viereckigen "Abdeckung"
Wenn ich das als Bügel ausführe fehlt mir aber die Gegenseite zur Klemmung des Sattels.
3. Die Gewinderollen und Schrauben gegen pedanten aus Titan ersetzen .
Das wird dann die Luxusversion


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Februar 2010)

wenn ich cad zeichnung so seh 
..die Schale mein ich die den Sattel aufnimmt ..da des Loch rein 
bügeldisign mein ich schau dir mal aktuelle modelle an die machen das genauso da sieht die obere klemmung wie nen Kleiderbügel aus 

Und Titan damit du noch nen paar gramm rauskitzeln kannst ,trotz luxus 

hoffe mal das war nu verständlich 

lg peter


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Februar 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Die obere Abdeckung gegen halter im Bügeldesin. Damit sparste dir die viereckigen "Abdeckung"
> Wenn ich das als Bügel ausführe fehlt mir aber die Gegenseite zur Klemmung des Sattels.
> ...





bikefun2009 schrieb:


> ...
> bügeldisign mein ich schau dir mal aktuelle modelle an die machen das genauso da sieht die obere klemmung wie nen Kleiderbügel aus
> ...



Er meinte es wohl so, wie bei der Abbildung:





Statt oben eine Komplette Platte einfach 2 Bolzen aus Edelstahl oder eben so Dinger, die aussehen wie Kleiderbügel:







Nur fällt bei dieser Konstruktion eben der Bewegliche Teil in der Platte weg mit den Tonnenmuttern, man müsste also die Aufnahme für die Schrauben, welche den Sattel halten, leicht Konisch machen und den Stab, der durchgeht auch leicht Konisch, sodass die Schrauben ein wenig Spielraum haben und trotzdem mit dem ganzen Schraubenkopf aufliegen. Alternativ könnte man auch jeweils 2 Unterlegscheiben hernehmen, wie sie bei den Avid Bremsen verwendet werden...


----------



## Murph (7. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte hier auch schon mal was entworfen und auch umgesetzt. 

Bedenke noch den Sitzwinkel bei deiner Konstruktion!
Sonst bekommst Du die vordere Schraube nicht gespannt bzw. sitzt das Ding dann zu schräg in der Bohrung.
Schießlich soll der Sattel ja zum Schluss gerade stehen!

Übrigens die Idee mit den beiden Quertspannern finde ich gut,schön schlicht und leicht.
Die haben aber das Problem das das Sattelgestell verspannt wird und dadurch der gewollte Flex im Sattel gegen Null geht.Waren leidige Erfahrungen meiner Frau,mit verschiedenen Stützen den gleichen Sattel quasi nicht wieder erkannt!


----------



## el saltamontes (7. Februar 2010)

hab mir jetzt auch eine rase geholt und bin echt begeistert - hab bei der no-versandkosten-aktion zugeschlagen 

sagt mal, wenn ihr das bike am montageständer habt, klemmt ihr da trotzdem auf der stütze (also auf der rase) oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Murph (8. Februar 2010)

Ich nicht,hab noch so einen Ständer wo´s Bike auf dem Tretlager aufliegt. 
Denke aber es sollte kein Problem sein,die Stütze ist stabil genug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (8. Februar 2010)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> sagt mal, wenn ihr das bike am montageständer habt, klemmt ihr da trotzdem auf der stütze (also auf der rase) oder wie macht ihr das?



Ich hab zwar (noch) keine, aber ich würde einfach irgendeine normale Stütze reinstecken und an der klemmen.


----------



## Hufi (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo
manschmal steht man schon gehörig auf dem Schlauch
Danke für die Bilder. Ich hab mir nochmal ein paar Gedanken gemacht. Die Idee mit den Bügeln ist nicht schlecht. Wie Ihr aber schon angemerkt habt muss die Schraube geführt werden, wenn die Mutter sich nicht drehen kann und damit den Winkel ausgleichen kann. Ich habe die Mutter sozusagen drehbar in den Bügel eingebaut. Der Aussschnitt ist weit genug, aber so gering wie nötig damit die Stabilität nicht leidet. Das Röhrchen hat eine Wandstärke von 1,5mm. Versteift wird das Ganze noch zusätzlich durch die Mutter.



Somit lässt sich der Sattel in einem großen Bereich einstellen. Bei meinem Bike sind es 73,3°.



In was für einen Bereich liegen die Winkel für das Sattelrohr, z.B. 68° bis 75°? Habt Ihr da Werte? Danke.


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Februar 2010)

@hufi   
Wie war das mit den Bild und 1000 worte ?!? Manchmal steht man aufn Schlauch  und dazu gehör ich auch  Kannste nun noch in Schale für die Sattelaufnahme nen loch einfügen(rund oder oval is latte ) dann haste es perfekt getroffen

Übrigens super cad  bilder ...hab mich mal als laie an nen freeware cad  rangemacht ...total für die tonne 
danke an  phone für die bilder als referenz

gruß bikefun


----------



## Murph (9. Februar 2010)

Darf ich ein Vorschlag machen?
Ich mach einfach mal. 

Mach´s dir doch einfacher und nehm einfach taillierte Bolzen!
Etwa so (nicht Masstäblich!)




Und mach am besten unten da wo die Schrauben durchgehen ein Kugelige Unterlegscheibe rein.So wie an dem Bremssattelschrauben.





Dann können sich die Schrauben frei bewegen und Du bekommst keine Verspannungen rein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hufi (9. Februar 2010)

@bikefun2009
genau den ersten Satz wollte ich eigentlich auch erst schreiben
Die Bilder sind Bildschirmfotos direkt aus dem CAD-Programm. 

@Murph
ja die Lösung ist sicher nochmal wesentlich einfacher. Nur muss dann die Bohrung wo die Schrauben durchgehen nach hinten oval verbreitert werden um die unterschiedlichen Einstellwinkel auszugleichen. Bei meiner jetzigen Lösung dreht sich halt die Mutter oben im Bügel und gleicht so die unterschiedlichen Winkel aus.
Die Kugelscheiben gibts als Standard in jedem Schraubenladen, DIN6319. Allerdings gefällt mir Deine Lösung mit den beiden Einstichen am Bolzen. In die Mitte muss dann nur noch die Bohrung mit Gewinde für die Schraube. 
Egal, ich werd mich heute abend nochmal hinsetzen und mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Murph (9. Februar 2010)

Klar,daß Gewinde hab ich weggelassen,ist ja logisch daß das da noch rein gehört.
Das mit der Drehung der Mutter/Bolzen funktioniert (theoretisch )auch bei meiner "Lösung".
Aber nicht in der Realität,da beim anziehen die Flächenreibung zunimmt und dadurch die Drehung verhindert wird......leider!
Darum auch die Kugelscheiben 
Die benötigte Ovalität sollte doch bei deiner Klemmung kein Problem sein.
Wie stark ist der Steg?
Ca. 5mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Februar 2010)

Die ganzen Pläne sind ja schön und gut, doch wird das dann demnächst mal in Serie umgesetzt und ist da ein Klemmkopf ohne Versatz für mich mit dabei?


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2010)

Um Eure CAD-Fähigkeiten beneide ich Euch! Mir stellt sich allerdings die Frage, warum ihr euch so eine teure Stütze kauft und dann noch selber einen Stützenkopf dafür machen müsst. Ich will mir eine "Integrierte Mamba" selber bauen. Zu meinem Thread geht es hier (nur für die, die Zeit und keine Angst vor ganz langen Texten haben): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445513


----------



## Hufi (10. Februar 2010)

Hi Jopo

interessant bitte weitermachen. Da bin ich auch schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen.

@phonedetector
ein bißchen musst Du Dich schon noch gedulden...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> ...Mir stellt sich allerdings die Frage, warum ihr euch so eine teure Stütze kauft und dann noch selber einen Stützenkopf dafür machen müsst...



Es geht lediglich darum einen Stützenkopf ohne Versatz zu haben.
Ist wohl von RASE geplant, jedoch noch nicht wirklich umgesetzt. Selbst, wenn das Teil erhältlich ist, muss man erstmal bestellen, importieren und warten, das kostet alles Zeit und Geld... Warum dann nicht also selbst etwas entwerfen und fräsen lassen...


----------



## mc83 (25. März 2010)

Habe jetzt auch die Rase Stütze.
Hammer Gerät! Was mich allerdings stört, ist der Versatz nach hinten.

Würde mir sowas wie Tune oder KCNC bauen.
Nur weiß jemand, wie ich die Sattelbefestigung aus dem Sattelrohr raus bekomme. Die einzige Schraube war eingeklebt. Ist die Sattelbefestigung eingepresst oder auch geklebt? Wie schwer ist die bei euch rausgegangen?
Ich möchte es so machen, dass die Stütze jederzeit zum Originalzustand umgebaut werden kann.

Danke


----------



## mc83 (25. März 2010)

Hat sich erledigt --> war doch eine zweite Schraube drin.
Wahr wohl von der Stütze geblendet


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2010)

Gut, dann schreib ich nix

G.


----------



## mc83 (27. März 2010)

Kurze Zwischeninfo zu meiner Stütze:

Die "Kolbenstange" ist trocken, da werde ich ein bischen Fett draufgeben (ich hoffe das zerstört den Verhüterli nicht).
Die Stütze hat auf und ab, vor und zurück ein bischen Spiel, welches jedoch nicht stört.
Jedoch ärgerlich ist das relativ große Spiel in Drehrichtung (links- rechts). Hat Ihr da auch so viel? Das macht sich durch die Sattellänge besonders bemerkbar.

Ansonsten eine Super Stütze und ich kann fast den vollen Verstellweg nutzen (nur 1cm weg).

Gruß


----------



## Murph (28. März 2010)

Hab bei meiner so einiges geändert/verbessert.
Wollte auch erst das Radialspiel eliminieren,....aber nach mittlerweile ca. 1000km stört´s mich eigentlich nicht (mehr) 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mc83 (28. März 2010)

Wie hast du das mit der geraden Klemme gemacht?
Kannst mal ein Bild reinstellen?

Ich hatte es mir so gedacht, dass ich eine neue Sattelklemme in der Art wie die Tune,... jedoch ohne den Querbolzen für die Schrauben.
Da mach ich mir eine Scheibe, die benötigt nämlich weniger Platz als der Bolzen und somit leidet auch der Verstellweg nicht.

Im Prinzip wie Hufi gepostet nur ein wenig einfacher.

Für das Axialspiel:
Da du die Stütze ja schon mal zerlegt hast:
ist da der Führungsbolzen bzw. Klotz aus Alu oder Kunststoff?
Ist der mit den drei Schrauben festgemacht?

Und hast du die Stütze gefettet oder nicht?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (29. März 2010)

Gerade Klemmung?Mußt Du mal hier im Thema suchen,hatte schon mal das eine oder andere Bild gepostet. 

Die Führung besteht aus Aluminium und wird mit den beiden Senkschrauben gehalten.Die bekommt man aber erst raus wenn die Stütze ausgebaut ist! 

Und Ja ich hab meine Stütze mit normalen Lagerfett gefettet!

Warum eigentlich nicht?Versteh die Frage nicht so ganz,kann aber auch an mir liegen,komme heute Morgen nicht zu mir!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Gerade Klemmung?
> 
> Warum eigentlich nicht?Versteh die Frage nicht so ganz,kann aber auch an mir liegen,komme heute Morgen nicht zu mir!



Vielleicht hatte er den gleichen Effekt wie ich.
Habe damals auch gedacht, tu ich ihr was gutes und fette sich mal schön ein.
Das Ergebnis war allerdings das sie daraufhin sofort bockig wurde.
Also Fett wieder abgewischt und alles war wieder gut 

G.


----------



## mc83 (3. April 2010)

Dachte eher daran, dass es dem Neoprenschutz angreift (zerstört).
Bei Gummis gibs das ja, dass gewisse Fette diese aufquellen lassen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 110 Kg und fahre einen rel.kleinen Rahmen mit entsprechem großen Stützenauszug.
Kann ich es wagen mich auf die Rase zu setzen oder sollte ich die Finger davon lassen?

Gruß Oli


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. April 2010)

Die Stütze hält, ich habe noch mehr Kampfgewicht.
Da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## el saltamontes (5. April 2010)

Hi,

bin zwar nicht ganz so schwer, hab aber vollen Stützenauszug (183cm, 17" Rahmen) und seit Mitte Januar (900km) problemlos im Touren- /Enduroeinsatz. Ich fahre schwere/schnelle Stellen allerdings immer im Stehen mit eingefahrener Stütze. Draussen ist sie eigentlich nur bergauf!


----------



## mc83 (6. April 2010)

zur Info:
ein Silikonhältiges Fett greift Gummi nicht an.
Somit verwende ich jetzt ein solches.

Gruß


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Evtl. könnt ihr mir helfen ????
Meine Rase-Stütze (seit ca. 3 Monaten in Benutzung) senkt sich beim fahren 
von alleine fast im Sekundentakt immer in die nächste Raststellung ab !
Das nervt total !!!
Ich vermute das der Verriegelungsbolzen abgenutzt ist !!??
Kann das sein ???
Hat das Problem schon mal jemand gehabt ???
Wie komme ich an den Bolzen ran ?????
Wie kann man den kompletten Zug incl. Bolzen austauschen ????
Wie bekomme ich die Stütze auseinander ???
Gibt es Bilder zu der Vorgehensweise ????

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar !!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## el saltamontes (3. Mai 2010)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Bolzen nach 3 Monaten schon abgenutzt ist. Vielleicht ist dein Zug zu kurz? Hast du ev. was an der Zugverlegung geändert? Es könnte sein, dass der Zug, wenn du zB den Lenker einschlägst, den Bolzen auslöst. Die Anleitung gibts online zu saugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Mai 2010)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Bolzen nach 3 Monaten schon abgenutzt ist. Vielleicht ist dein Zug zu kurz? Hast du ev. was an der Zugverlegung geändert? Es könnte sein, dass der Zug, wenn du zB den Lenker einschlägst, den Bolzen auslöst. Die Anleitung gibts online zu saugen



HI,

Die Zug ist gerade neben dem Oberrohr nach vorne verlegt und ist auch nicht zu kurz !
Aber die Vermutung das der Bolzen nicht weit genug in die Stütze fährt hatt ich auch schon !
Ich werde Sie heute Abend mal auseinander nehmen und hoffe das ich Sie wieder zusammen bekomme !
Mal sehen wie der Bolzen so aussieht !!!???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Mai 2010)

So da bin ich wieder,

Habe die Stütze gerade geöffnet !
War leichter als ich dachte !
Nur die drei Senkkopf-Inbusschrauben rausgedreht und den Bolzen gezogen dann kann man schon die äußere Hülse abziehen !
Schon ist man an dem Verstellmechanismus !
Man muss nicht mal die Feder aushängen !!!!

Also der Bolzen hatte anscheinend etwas wenig Ausfahrweg und beim vorwärts/rückwärts Wackeln mit dem Hintern auf der Sattelspitze 
(wenn es sehr steil bergauf ging) hat er sich langsam zurück gedrückt und dann ist er anscheinend ins nächste Loch übergesprungen !

Ich habe jetzt den Zug (am Remotehebel) etwas nachgelassen und jetzt fährt der Bolzen etwas weiter aus !!!

Mal schauen ob das ganze jetzt wieder funzt !?
Ich werde berichten !

Grüße Klaus

PS: Nichts desto trotz ist die Rase-Stütze mit ihrem Hammer Verstellweg über alle Zweifel erhaben 
und ich würde Sie auch immer wieder kaufen trotz des nicht ganz günstigen Preises !
Bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,98 mit 100kg und recht großem Rahmen 
ist es in kniffligem Gelände absolut von Nöten den Hintern runter zu bekommen !
Die Kindshock 850 (wegen 27,2mm Sattelstützenmaß) mit ihren ca. 80mm Verstellweg ist da echt zu wenig !!!!
Die aktuellen Kindshocks i900 usw. haben zwar auch immerhin 5 Zoll aber ich weis nicht ob mir (bzw. meinem Hintern) das reicht !?
Konnte ich bisher nicht versuchen weil die bisher ja nicht in 27,2mm gab !!!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,
guckt mal, was ich gefunden habe:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2009/09/23/interbike-2009-rase-adjustable-seatpost/

Eine 9" und 6" Version, mit verschiedenen Sattelklemmungen...

Ich will meine ggf. wieder verkaufen.
Mir taugt das ganze Kabelgedöns nicht, ich will wieder zurück zu einer Stütze ohne Remote.
Der Verstellbereich ist mir eh ein bisschen zuviel und das Geld kann ich auch gut gebrauchen, also falls Interesse besteht, einfach mal anfragen...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt den Zug (am Remotehebel) etwas nachgelassen und jetzt fährt der Bolzen etwas weiter aus !!!
> 
> Mal schauen ob das ganze jetzt wieder funzt !?
> Ich werde berichten !



Hallo nochmal,

Stütze funzt wieder einwandfrei !!!!!

Yipiiiieeehhh !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## EXXON (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch gleich mal noch ne Frage:
Fahre nen Speci Stumpjumper von 2007 und wollte mir ne versenkbare Sattelstütze kaufen. Da bei meinem Bike der dämpfer durch das Sattelrohr geht ist der Platz nach unten begrenzt. Wie lang ist die Sattelstütze wenn sie komplett eingefahren ist (Also unten Rohrende bis oben Rohrende ohne Sattelhalter bzw. Wie weit geht die Sattelstütze dann vom Sattelrohrrand in den Ramen rein) ?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Mai 2010)

EXXON schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gleich mal noch ne Frage:
> Fahre nen Speci Stumpjumper von 2007 und wollte mir ne versenkbare Sattelstütze kaufen. Da bei meinem Bike der dämpfer durch das Sattelrohr geht ist der Platz nach unten begrenzt. Wie lang ist die Sattelstütze wenn sie komplett eingefahren ist (Also unten Rohrende bis oben Rohrende ohne Sattelhalter bzw. Wie weit geht die Sattelstütze dann vom Sattelrohrrand in den Ramen rein) ?



Müsste ich mal Messen aber fast alles der Sattelstütze was normalerweise oben rauschaut schaut dann unten raus !!!!!

Is ja Logisch !!!! 

Denn wo soll das Alu denn hin sein....... !?

Müssten also die 9 Zoll Verstellweg sein also ca. 22,5cm plus die Länge der Einbauhülse !!!
Also geschätzte 30cm ab Oberkante Sattelstütze !!!!
Alles nur geschätzt !!!!

Wenn dein Rahmen nicht so viel Platz hat dann kannst du bei der Rase den Verstellweg 
nach unten durch eine Madenschraube in beliebiger Höhe begrenzen !
Natürlich kannst du die Stütze dann nicht mehr komplett versenken !

Wenn ich genau gemessen habe dann melde ich mich nochmal....

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EXXON (6. Mai 2010)

hmmm erstmal Danke für deine Mühe!

ich hab jetzt mal nachgemessen:
Ich brauche von Sattelrohr bis Sattel ca. 20 cm und maximal nach unten von Sattelrohr bis zum Dämpfer sind ca. 20 cm Platz. Dann würde das wohl nicht gehen 

Das ist dann wohl unmöglich o_0


----------



## Murph (7. Mai 2010)

Eine ,zugegeben radikale Lösung wäre ev. die Sattelstütze kürzen. 

Man müsste aber über Möglichkeiten der Metalverarbeitung verfügen.
Die Feder muß gekürzt werden,der Schlitz und die Lagerbohrung der Umlenkrolle muß versetzt werden!

Aber funktionieren würde es


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Mai 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Eine ,zugegeben radikale Lösung wäre ev. die Sattelstütze kürzen.
> 
> Man müsste aber über Möglichkeiten der Metalverarbeitung verfügen.
> Die Feder muß gekürzt werden,der Schlitz und die Lagerbohrung der Umlenkrolle muß versetzt werden!
> ...



Ganz deiner Meinung, gehen würde es !!!!

Aber etwas Geschick in der Metallbearbeitung ist absolut notwendig !



Hier gehts zur Rase-Anleitung : http://rasebike.com/downloads/RASE%20Seatpost%20Manual.pdf


----------



## EXXON (7. Mai 2010)

Oh hmmm schön das es gehen würde ABER mit meinen Informatiker-Händen wird das wohl nix %) muss ich wohl warten bis es ne passende Lösung gibt ...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Mai 2010)

EXXON schrieb:


> Oh hmmm schön das es gehen würde ABER mit meinen Informatiker-Händen wird das wohl nix %) muss ich wohl warten bis es ne passende Lösung gibt ...



Haste keinen guten Metaller in deinem Bekanntenkreis ????

Aber wenn ich es mir richtig überlege......

Für deine 20cm Sattelstützenhöhe brauchst du keine teure Rase-Stütze kaufen 
da tut's auch ne günstigere Kindshock mit 12,5cm Verstellweg !


----------



## joschaible (7. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich nur zu doof zum Suchen, aber ich finde nirgends, wie weit die Hülse der Black Mamba ist, die im Rahmen steckt.
Wer kann mir das sagen?

Danke.
Jo


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. Mai 2010)

joschaible schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich nur zu doof zum Suchen, aber ich finde nirgends, wie weit die Hülse der Black Mamba ist, die im Rahmen steckt.
> Wer kann mir das sagen?
> 
> Danke.
> Jo




105mm


----------



## OldSchool (7. Mai 2010)

joschaible schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich nur zu doof zum Suchen, aber ich finde nirgends, wie weit die Hülse der Black Mamba ist, die im Rahmen steckt.
> Wer kann mir das sagen?
> 
> Danke.
> Jo





> NOTE: The fully extended length of the post is 400mm (15-3/4"). The post is designed to have* 4 inches inserted,* so this leaves roughly 11 and 3/4 inches from the top of the seat tube to the seat rails when fully extended. When dropped all the way, this figure is about 2-3/4 inches. The inserted length at full drop would be a little less than 13 inches. The post rod diameter of 0.950"/24.1mm remains the same for all post sizes. Only the diameter of the sleeve changes.



101,6 mm


----------



## Murph (8. Mai 2010)

Scheint wohl mit dem Außendurchmesser zusammen zu hängen.
Meine Hülse: Ø 31,6 hat eine Länge von außen 114,5mm!

Achso,geht natürlich noch der Bund ab, -10,5 ist den wohl 104mm die im Sattelrohr verschwinden.


----------



## snoopz (8. Mai 2010)

EXXON schrieb:


> hmmm erstmal Danke für deine Mühe!
> 
> ich hab jetzt mal nachgemessen:
> Ich brauche von Sattelrohr bis Sattel ca. 20 cm und maximal nach unten von Sattelrohr bis zum Dämpfer sind ca. 20 cm Platz. Dann würde das wohl nicht gehen
> ...



Hier mal die passende Info aus der Rase-Anleitung:



> In order for the Rapid Adjust Seatpost to fully fit and lower within a frame, at least 350mm of a seatpost must be capable of being inserted into a given frame. Fully inserting a standard 380mm or 400mm seatpost into a bicycle frame seat tube will also indicate that the Rapid Adjust Seatpost will fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EXXON (9. Mai 2010)

ok damit hat sich das wohl erledigt... Dankeschön für alle Infos und Mühen


----------



## damage0099 (14. Mai 2010)

nachdem sich gestern meine KS verabschiedet hat, möchte ich ne Rase probieren.

edith: bei bikebling mit Rabatt-Code bestellt...mal sehn, wie lange es dauert.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Mai 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> edith: bei bikebling mit Rabatt-Code bestellt...mal sehn, wie lange es dauert.



Da habe ich meine Rase auch mit Neukunden-Rabatt bestellt !
Dauer ca. 3 - 4 Wochen weiss ich nicht mehr so genau !?

Wenn du Glück hast wird dein Päckchen nicht vom Zoll abgefangen aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wohl eher klein !?
Der Zoll hat mich nochmal knapp über 50 Euro gekostet plus hinfahren und abholen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## damage0099 (15. Mai 2010)

jaja....teuere Suppe .
Heut kam die "shipped"-Meldung....schon nach 1 Tag.

Ja, das mit dem Zoll ist so 'ne Sache.....DX-Lampen aus Fernost usw....manche haben Glück, andere nicht (zu denen zähle ich  ).

Den Preis der CH-Anbieter ist dennoch sehr hoch.
Dann lieber aus Amiland...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Mai 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem Zoll ist so 'ne Sache.....DX-Lampen aus Fernost usw....manche haben Glück, andere nicht (zu denen zähle ich  ).
> 
> Den Preis der CH-Anbieter ist dennoch sehr hoch.
> Dann lieber aus Amiland...



Bei den DX-Lampen habe ich bisher echt Glück gehabt !
Ich habe bisher 3 Stück bestellt und keine ist "hängen" geblieben !

Bei dem einen Schweizer Anbieter hatte ich auch angecheckt !
Der wollte die sogar seinem Kollegen mit über die Grenze nach Deutschland geben und dort erst auf die Post bringen lassen !
War schon ein gutes Angebot aber der Grundpreis war einfach zu teuer !


----------



## damage0099 (26. Mai 2010)

jupiieeehh, sie ist da!
Werde sie gleich holen....beim Zoll  
ging doch schneller, als ich dachte


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> jupiieeehh, sie ist da!
> Werde sie gleich holen....beim Zoll
> ging doch schneller, als ich dachte



Und fette sie nicht ein

Meine läuft übriegens wie am ersten Tag ohne Probleme.

G.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Mai 2010)

hi, hehe, danke für den Tip! Hab ich nicht....ein Tröpfchen Öl mußte jedoch sein .

So....ein paar Eindrücke:

1. Zollgebühr von ~72 Euro...zum k****** 
2. Verarbeitung usw. Tip-Top
3. Montage selbsterklärend und äußerst einfach
4. Verstellbereich   der absolute Hammer....hatte bisher knapp 8cm...jetzt 19.5cm...   
5. Betätigungshebel: Finde ich schlecht. Ist eher für den Zeigefinger gemacht, ich bremse mit beiden Zeigefingern und wenn es kurzfristig brenzlig wird, muß während dem bremsen schnell abgesenkt werden: Bisher mit dem RockShox-Hebel und bremsen mit gleichzeitiger Hebelbetätigung: KEIN PROBLEM....nun schon. Ich fummelte all paar km rum und hab ihn nun mal so, daß ich ihn mit dem Daumen betätigen kann. Werde aber wahrscheinlich den RockShox-Hebel montieren
6. Werkzeugtäschchen: Federkraft ohne Tasche = TIPTOP  . Mit Multitool auch noch, mit 4 Riegel + Flickzeug auch noch....mit Ersatzschlauch: NIMMER!  . Da fährt sie nur noch ganz aus, wenn ich die Stütze von fast ganz unten hochfahren lasse. Dann muß ich aber aufpassen, daß sie nirgends streift und Schwung wegnimmt, sonst hängt sie 2cm zu tief.
Fahre ich sie nur halb abgesenkt, muß ich sie erst komplett versenken, damit sie hochfährt.
Ohne Ersatzschlauch fährt sie ganz hoch, wenn ich sie zur Hälfte bis 2 Drittel versenkt habe.
Und: Man muß sie belasten, damit sie hochfährt. Sonst geht der Hebel ziemlich schwer.
6. SPASS OHNE ENDE! Ich mußte natürlich erst an eine Schlüsselstelle fahren:
Sehr steiler Singletrail mit 2 Spitzkehren.
Ohne Hinterradversetzen nicht fahrbar....
Bisher schaffte ich diese 2 Stellen nur, wenn alles gestimmt hat. Also ca. 2 mal von 6 Versuchen.
Das Hinterrad konnte ich nie weit genug hochkriegen, weil selbst der abgesenkte Sattel an mir hängenblieb.
Heute der absolute AHA-Effekt: 6 mal die beiden Spitzkehren auf und ab: JEDESMAL funktioniert. Sagenhaft. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Daß das soviel ausmacht, hat mich überrascht! Ein wahnsinns - Teil!

Der überaus saftige Preis ist voll überzogen! Der Spaß macht das wieder wett + schnell vergessen. Ich bin froh, daß ich mich für diese entschieden habe.

Kaufen würde ich sie wahrscheinlich wieder....nun hoffe ich, daß sie noch ne Weile hält....

Zum Schluß noch ein Spruch voll des Lobes eines beobachtenden Rentners (lief an mir vorbei, als ich die Hebelbetätigung verdrehte):
"Sie fahren ja ein hochmodernes Fahrrad....das hat ja sogar schon Scheibenbremsen, oder? Das sind doch Scheibebremsen???"
Ich: "AU, Sie kennen sich aber gut aus" :d


----------



## Hufi (26. Mai 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 5. Betätigungshebel: Finde ich schlecht. Ist eher für den Zeigefinger gemacht, ich bremse mit beiden Zeigefingern und wenn es kurzfristig brenzlig wird, muß während dem bremsen schnell abgesenkt werden



ich ghe mal davon aus das du den Hebel auf der echten Seite montiert hast? Du kannst ihn auch auf der linken Seite montieren, dann ist er unten und lässt sich mit dem Daumen ohne Probleme betätigen. Wenn Du das auf der rechten Seite haben willst, müsstest Du Dir den linken Hebel besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (26. Mai 2010)

îch hab ihn links und betätige ihn mit dem Daumen .
Rechts ist schon ein Knöpfchen, ein orangenes


----------



## Hufi (26. Mai 2010)

aha 
da gibts ja nicht so viele


----------



## damage0099 (26. Mai 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> aha
> da gibts ja nicht so viele



hehe, so isses...aber auch blaue 

sorry4OT


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juli 2010)

mal 'ne Frage:
Stütze funktioniert immer noch tiptop! 

Nur eins: Seit dem letzten WE "knarzt" sie, wenn ich im Sitzen extreme Rampen hochkrieche. Im normalen Fahren höre ich garnichts.
Nur wenn ich ganz langsam und sehr schwer trete (ab ca. 25%). Es fühlt sich an, als würde die Stütze an dem Punkt "reiben/quietschen" wo sie ...aufliegt, oder die Höhe eingestellt wird. Und dies nur, wenn sich der Sattel vom Spiel her einwenig dreht.

Ist das schon mal bei jemandem der Fall gewesen?

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Hammerklasse Teil. An besagtem WE "brauchte" ich bei 2000hm Single-Trail-Abfahrt alles, was die Stütze kann.....von vollen 20cm Absenkung, bis 100erte m mit ca. 5cm Absenkung.
Wenn man diese Stütze erst mal ne Weile gefahren + genutzt hat, möchte man auf weniger Absenkung nicht mehr verzichten.

Tja, wegen dem quietschen muß ich sie wohl mal zerlegen....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2010)

Laß halt enfach mal ein wenig Brunox von oben renlaufen.
Spühlt den evtl Staub an der Stelle weg.

G.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juli 2010)

hab ich direkt gemacht, brachte nur nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, schaut hier mal rein, solange die Sache noch frisch ist!


----------



## simima (29. Juli 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> îch hab ihn links und betätige ihn mit dem Daumen .
> Rechts ist schon ein Knöpfchen, ein orangenes



Hallo

Ich habe rechts auch schon ein Knöpfchen. Da ihr offenbar mit black mambas und Bionicon schon Erfahrung habt:
Welche Version der Rase black mamba passt am besten auf mein Tesla?
Es gibt rechte und linke Versionen, mit langem und kurzem Hebel.

Danke
-Simon


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juli 2010)

also wenn dein Tesla rechts das berühmte Knöpfchen hat, muß das Remote def. nach links.
Ich habe es so montiert, daß ich mit dem linken Daumen das Remote betätige.

Bei mir pers. ist es so, daß ich sehr oft schon beim Bremsen noch den Sattel absenken muß.
Somit scheidet das Bedienen mit dem Zeigefinger aus.
Mit dem Daumen geht das rel. gut.
Ich bin tiptop zufrieden. Echt zuverlässig und unauffällig.

Neulich senkte ich die Stütze auch direkt an einer steilen Spitzkehre ab (kurz angebremst, ohne Fußfehler!) abgesenkt, Ar$ch versetzt + weitergefahren....ein Traum 

Achso: Ich habe den langen Hebel genommen. Paßt.


----------



## Hufi (29. Juli 2010)

wenn rechts Knöpfchen gehen folgende Varianten
rechter Hebel links zum Schalten mit Daumen

oder

linker Hebel links zum Schalten mit Zeigefinger rechts an der linken Hand

Alles klar?


----------



## simima (29. Juli 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich habe den langen Hebel genommen. Paßt.



Danke! Macht viel Sinn, würde den Hebel analog "Knöpfchen" wohl auch mit dem Daumen bedienen. Der kurze Hebel ist definitiv zu kurz offenbar? Die 30mm passen (habe auch erst jetzt gemerkt dass Bionicon mit den 30.0 auch etwas speziell ist...)?
-Simon


----------



## simima (29. Juli 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> wenn rechts Knöpfchen gehen folgende Varianten
> rechter Hebel links zum Schalten mit Daumen
> 
> oder
> ...



Au Backe, scheint doch etwas komplizierter zu sein...
Also wenn ich mit dem Daumen an der linken Hand hebeln will, dann brauche ich die Variante "langer Hebel rechts"?? Confused ;-)
-Simon


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juli 2010)

ja, langer Hebel, aber ob ich re oder li nahm, weiß ich nimmer, müßt ich gucken....aber der einzige Unterschied ist glaub eh nur, daß der Inbus einmal oben + einmal unten ist.
Bei mir sieht man ihn atm von oben.


----------



## Magicforce (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
ich verfolge auch schon geraume Zeit die Threads über verstellbare Sattelstützen und die Rase scheint mir bislang am zuverlässigsten, habe nämlich keine Lust dann ständig an dem Teil rumzubasteln.
Was mich auch schon länger beschäftigt


> Es gibt rechte und linke Versionen, mit langem und kurzem Hebel.


welche ist sinnvoll, habe leider bislang noch keine (oder nur wenig, schlechte ) Bilder des Hebels gesehen. Es wäre schön wenn die Besitzer der Stütze mal Bilder von ihrem Cockpit einstellen könnten. Ich habe zwar kein buntes Knöpfchen am Lenker allerdings tendiere ich mittlerweile ( wegen der Schaltung ) und der Bremsen, mittlerweile auch zur Montage auf der linken Seite und zur Bedienung per Daumen. 


> Au Backe, scheint doch etwas komplizierter zu sein...
> Also wenn ich mit dem Daumen an der linken Hand hebeln will, dann brauche ich die Variante "langer Hebel rechts"?


...ist das so richtig, wie lang ist denn der lange Hebel und wie kurz der kurze 
wie gesagt, Bilder wären nicht schlecht...
und noch mal zur Bestellung, jemand eine Idee wo es das Ding momentan recht günstig gibt, hatte was von bikebling  und einem Rabatt gelesen ( grad nicht mehr im thread gefunden ) 
und die leidige Frage mit dem Zoll - wie stehen die chancen ( gut hat niemand ´ne Glaskugel ) wenn ich mir das Teil an eine US Adresse schicken lasse und bekomme es von dort ohne offizielle Rechnung geschickt...macht wahrscheinlich auch keinen Unterschied , na ja mal sehen werde ohnehin erstmal die Eurobike abwarten und sehen ob und was es da neues gibt bzgl. verstellbarer Stützen.


bis dahin ...
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## simima (29. Juli 2010)

Hey JÃ¶rg

Wollte genau das gleiche vorschlagen und posten: 

*WÃ¤re schÃ¶n, wenn die black-mamba-Besitzer mal Bilder ihrer Lenker posten kÃ¶nnten! Bitte! Plus Angaben, wie sie bedient wird.*

Ich *glaube* (nach DurchstÃ¶bern von x Foren), die ursprÃ¼ngliche Form war der lange Hebel, der wie eine Bremse aussieht. Nach Kritik scheint Rase dann auch einen kurzen gemacht zu haben... die Idee von Rase ist, mit dem Zeigefinger, und lang/kurz nur nach der Montageposition. Der Daumen ist *glaube* ich von Rase nicht vorgesehen, finde es aber auch besser...

Update :-/  (http://www.rasebike.com/faq.htm)
Rase empfiehlt den Daumen nicht, weil sie sagen, dass man dann den Lenker nicht mehr richtig halten kann:_ "We found that any lever that requires the rider to lift their thumb up  from under the grip is risky because this motion unlocks the riderâs  hand and can easily cause him/her to shoot off their bars and crash.   "Thumb shifters" used to be used as shift levers, but they stopped using  them for this reason."_​(Off thread: Warum Bionicon Ã¼brigens das KnÃ¶pfchen beim Tesla rechts verbaut, ist mir auch nicht einsichtig... hÃ¤tte es lieber gerne links...)

FÃ¼r den Daumen links wÃ¤re (nach Studium der verfÃ¼gbaren Bilder) "Hebel kurz, rechts" richtig... Warum, sieht man hier http://www.mtbr.com/TRP_16_412_6crx.aspx nicht schlecht: der mount ist asymmetrisch, und der rechte auf der linken Seite wÃ¤re dann unten, ideal fÃ¼r den Daumen. My five cents.

Im Moment bei Rase selber 349USD, Versand gratis... scheint ein guter Preis zu sein. Der Zoll ist aus meiner Erfahrung - mit Verlaub, liebe ZollbehÃ¶rde - etwas Lotto. Mal ja, mal nein.

-Simon


----------



## Hufi (29. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt kurzer Hebel rechte Seite. Ich bedien ihn mit dem Zeigefinger, wenn Ihr die Variante nehmt könnt Ihr ihn links anbauen und dann mit dem Daumen rechts der linken Hand bedienen.

Wenn Ihr aber den Hebel links nehmt, bedient Ihr den Hebel mit dem linken Zeigefinger oder an der rechten Seite mit dem Daumen links der rechten Hand unten...

Langer Hebel lässt sich sicher besser bedienen, ABER wenn Ihr den unten als Daumenschaltung nehmen wollt, ist er sicherlich irgendwas anderem im Weg(Hebel Schaltung)

Meinem Kenntnissstand bekommt Ihr die Stütze noch in der CH. Aber auch dort nicht gerade spottbillig. Am besten in den USA bestellen, geht am schnellsten. Der Zoll ist Glückssache.

Andere neue Stützen kommen von RS und XFusion. Die BlackX aus Spanien ist wohl nicht so der Bringer laut Yellow Press(MountainBiKe).
Ansonsten gibts noch die GD auch in der langen Verstellversion nur in USA zu bestellen. Aber auch diese soll funktionieren da komplett mechanisch.
Die Syntace Stütze wird wohl nur ein angekündigtes Produkt bleiben. Die haben zuviel um die Ohren und sind zu klein um alles auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Zu viele gute Ideen aber es fehlt wohl an Manpower um die Sachen zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (29. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mir nach wie vor nicht vorstellen wie das funktioniert, muss man den Hebel dann vor und zurück schieben...wahrscheinlich, habe an einem bike noch so 90er Jahre Daumenshifter ...dann wäre die Form der Hebel aber nicht so doll.
@Hufi
schon mal Danke für die Bilder, ich könnt´s mir halt gut auf der anderen Seite vorstellen, neben, über, unterhalb des shifters für die Kettenblätter ...


----------



## Hufi (29. Juli 2010)

Funktion:
Sattel etwas entlasten am Hebel ziehen
bei gezogenen Hebel mit dem Pops die Stütze reindrücken soweit wie Du möchtest
Hebel loslassen
Stift an der Stütze rastet in die nächste Bohrung
zum Ausfahren, Pops anheben in der Stütze ist eine lange Zugfeder 



eingebaut die drückt die Stütze wieder raus, soll sie dagegen noch tiefer eingefahren werden vier Buchstaben nach unten drücken

Man kann die Ausfahrhöhe über eine Schraube unten in der Stütze einstellen.
unter der Feder in der Nut sind die Bohrungen für den Stift und die Nut.

@MagicForce ist doch ganz einfach
du willst den Hebel links, dann musst du Dich entscheiden:
Bedienung mit Zeigefinger linke Version
Bedienung mit Daumen rechte Version

die 2. Version ist 525rainer mit seiner Stütze gefahren.
phonedetector wollte seine eventuell verkaufen, schreibt ihm doch ne PN.


----------



## simima (30. Juli 2010)

@Hufi und auch @mich selber

Moment, ist das nicht ein Denkfehler: Wenn ich den Hebel für den Daumen montieren will, dann soll er ja um 180° verdreht, sozusagen "verkehrt" montiert sein, oder?

Würde heissen
- Hebel Modell "rechts": Zeigefinger rechts oder Daumen rechts
- Hebel Modell "links": Zeigefinger links oder Daumen links?

-Simon


----------



## biker-wug (8. September 2010)

2 Fragen:

1. gibt es jetzt mittlerweilen die Stütze auch ohne Seatback? Oder hat schon jemand ne Selbstbauvariante des Kopfes die Funktioniert?

2. Fährt irgendwer die Stütze im Nürnberger Raum, oder auch Ingolstädter Raum?

Würde sie mir gern mal live anschauen und mal testen!!

Am liebsten würde ich sie sogar mal montieren!!

Ciao


----------



## k.m (8. September 2010)

@biker-wug: Ich habe eine einfache Selbstbauvariante: Eine alte Sattelstütze abgesägt, passend aufgerieben, geschlitzt und ca. 3-4cm über das Rase-Innenprofil gesteckt. Dann festgeklemmt mit einer Sattelklemme (im Innenrohr klemmt noch ein Metallstück das eine Verformung des Innenrohrs verhindert). 
Ich hatte aus der gleichen Sattelstütze bereits für die Rase ein längeres Aussenrohr für 28,6mm gemacht und den oberen Teil sowieso noch rumliegen. Funktioniert beides seit über 2 Monaten sehr gut! Der Hub ist mit 18cm etwas reduziert, aber ich benötige eine 43cm lange Sattelstütze in 28,6mm und das war nur mit dem selbstgemachten Aussenrohr möglich.

Viele Grüsse,

k.m

P.S. Hier noch ein Foto:


----------



## biker-wug (8. September 2010)

Danke für die Info, ist ja schonmal keine schlechte Idee so!!

Jetzt müsste ich echt nur noch mal eine in der Hand halten!


----------



## Machiavelli (12. September 2010)

Meine ist gestern durchgebrochen. Mitten im Uphill. Ärgerlich. Bin mal gespannt, was die von Rase dazu sagen. 

Fahrergewicht mit Gepäck knapp über 80kg. War auf maximale Länge eingestellt. 

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob schwerere Fahrer hier im Forum bisher Probleme hatten oder ob meine Stützt die erste gebrochene ist.


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. September 2010)

120kg mit Ausrüstung seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2010)

@Michiaville: ....fährst du Fully oder Ht?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (13. September 2010)

~ 83kg naggisch,schätze mal ca. 90kg mit Montur,
eigentlich ohne Probleme in Betrieb seit 1 1/2 Jahren!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## el saltamontes (13. September 2010)

86kg leergewicht - vermutlich um die 100kg mit gepäck - seit jänner die rase im betrieb (3tkm) und noch keine probleme. bin mal gespannt, wie die das mit der garantie handhaben.

machiavelli scheint auch hardtailfahrer zu sein. da kommt sicher mehr belastung an die stütze. ich hab meine auch voll ausgezogen, fahr aber fully....


----------



## Machiavelli (13. September 2010)

Stimmt. Bin mit dem Hardtail unterwegs.

Stütze war an meinem Freeride-HT für den Einsatz in den Bergen montiert. Sprich außer Uphills auf Fortstwegen und Absenken zum rumspielen auf dem Parkplatz hat die Stütze nicht viel Belastung gesehen.

Hab jetzt mal eine Mail an den Support geschieben und ein Bild mitgeschickt. Hoffe mal ich muss die Stütze nicht extra einschicken. Sonst warte ich ewig auf Ersatz.


----------



## damage0099 (13. September 2010)

Hab sie auch schon ein paar tausend km im Einsatz.
Fahrbereit zw. 95 und 100kg.
Kein Problem, hält.


----------



## Machiavelli (14. September 2010)

Hab jetzt von Rase Bescheid bekommen. Scheinbar bin ich der erste, der es geschafft hat eine zu schrotten. Waren leicht schockiert und wollen jetzt genau untersuchen woran es gelegen hat.

Die Stütze musste ich dementsprechend einschicken. Dankbarerweise haben sie gleich eine neue Ersatzstütze losgeschickt. Kontakt war auch wirklich freundlich. Daher ein


----------



## damage0099 (14. September 2010)

na das hört sich doch super an! Sauberer Service, alle Achtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. September 2010)

Das klingt doch schon mal hervorragend. 

Erst im Schadensfall erkennt man, was eine Firma taugt!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. September 2010)

Na so solls ja auch sein .Schnell und unkompliziert


----------



## biker-wug (16. September 2010)

Stimmt das, dass die Rase nur 85mm im Sitzrohr steckt? DAnn hat sich das für mich schon erledigt, reicht nicht für meinen Rahmen.


----------



## Machiavelli (16. September 2010)

Sind glaube ich 11cm.


----------



## biker-wug (16. September 2010)

Könnte das mal einer messen bitte?

Noch ne Frage, ist das Stück Rohr sehr aufwendig, oder kann das ein guter Metallbauer nachbauen?


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. September 2010)

Das sollte für jeden Stifft aus dem dritten Lehrjahr der gut mit einer Drehbank umgehen kann kein Problem sein.


----------



## biker-wug (16. September 2010)

Danke für die Info.

Jetzt muss ich echt mal schauen, dass ich eine in die Finger bekommen, dann einen Dreher, der mit ein längeres Unterteil bastelt.
Aber das sollte klappen.

Aber ich kauf nix in der Preislage, was ich nicht zuvor gesehen - testet habe.


----------



## mc83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, falls jemand eine neuwertige Rase braucht, ich verkaufe meine.
Die ist für 30,9mm.
Verkaufe die, weil ich noch eine andere (leichtere --> KS) habe.
Preis 250.-

Gruß


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. Oktober 2010)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Meine ist gestern durchgebrochen. Mitten im Uphill. Ärgerlich. Bin mal gespannt, was die von Rase dazu sagen.
> Fahrergewicht mit Gepäck knapp über 80kg. War auf maximale Länge eingestellt.
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob schwerere Fahrer hier im Forum bisher Probleme hatten oder ob meine Stützt die erste gebrochene ist.



Hi,

Also ich habe 100kg "Leergewicht" und die Rase hält (voll ausgezogen) bisher schon ca. 1 Jahr ohne Probleme !!!!
Wirklich die beste und problemloseste Stütze die ich je gefahren bin.

Einzigstes Manko ist die etwas schwache Feder die einen Sattel plus Satteltasche (mit ein bisschen Werkzeug + Flickzeug drin) 
nur aus der voll abgesenkten Position wieder nach oben in die Max-Position schafft !
Wenn der Sattel nur halb versenkt ist schafft Sie es nicht ganz und man muss etwas nachhelfen.
Ein Tropfen Öl ab und zu auf die Mechanik hilft aber ungemein !

Grüße Klaus

PS: Ich würde die Rase sofort wieder kaufen !!!


----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2010)

ja, stimme in allem zu.
Habe extra ne mini-Satteltasche, da klappts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (4. Oktober 2010)

Man könnte sich auch eine stärkere Feder besorgen!


----------



## damage0099 (4. Oktober 2010)

oder die vorhandene kürzen, oder oder oder .....


----------



## guitarist (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ein Demo 8 (2010er) und eine 30.9mm Sattelstütze geht gerademal 130mm in den Rahmen. ABER: Der Rahmen ist nur ganz wenig gekrümmt und ein dünners Rohr könnte eventuell 250mm im Rahmen versenkt werden. Ein paar Fragen zur Rase:

1. Wie ist der genaue Aussendurchmesser des Innenrohrs, das unten rauskommt?
2. Kann man das Innenrohr kürzen / abschneiden?
3. Wie tief muss das Aussenrohr mindestens im Rahmen stecken?


----------



## k.m (6. Oktober 2010)

In aller Kürze:

1. ca. 24mm Durchmesser
2. Nein (nicht ohne viel Modifikation), unten ist die Umlenkrolle der Feder. 
3. Keine Ahnung - ich vermute 10cm Minimum, aber besser ganz einführen...

Viel Spass,

k.m


----------



## mc83 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

1. schon beantwortet
2. mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick (eventuell Schlosser) möglich
3. 10 cm -8mm (zur genauen Höheneinstellung des Sattels)

Zu 3: Die Frage ist jedoch: was hat Dein Rahmen für eine Mindesteinstecktiefe?
Zu 2: Die Umlenkrolle muß versetzt werden. Die Ausnehmung dafür kann man ausflexen. Für die Querbohrung währe jedoch eine Ständerbohrmaschine vom Vorteil. Die Feder müsste gekürzt werden.

Für die Umbauarbeiten währe mir jedoch die Stütze zu teuer.

Gruß


----------



## guitarist (7. Oktober 2010)

Mindesteinstecktiefe des Rahmens ist etwa 9 cm. Ja bei den Umbauten lohnt es sich nicht... ich werd mir wohl aus 2 Sattelstützen eine eigene zusammenbasteln müssen, halt nicht automatisch, aber wenigstens muss ich nicht mit einer Sattelstützen im Rucksack rumfahren 

PS: Falls sonst jemand eine Lösung (Verstellbereich von min. 8 bis max. 26 cm) fürs 2010er Demo 8 hat bitte melden!


----------



## mc83 (7. Oktober 2010)

Wieso keine Kind Shock (natürlich nur das 2010er Modell)?
Die gibs in verschiedenen Längen mit 120mm Verstellbereich.
Da kann man sich auch selber einen Schutz ala Rase bauen:
Einen kaputten Schlauch zweimal durchschneiden und über die Stütze ziehen --> den Schlauch so lang machen, dass der unter der Sattelbefestigung festgemacht werden kann und unter der roten Mutter. Beides mit schwarzem Isolierband umwickeln. Beim einfahren der Stütze wird der Schlauch zusammengeschoben und wirft Falten.

Das sieht auch noch relativ Nobel aus.

Gruß


----------



## guitarist (7. Oktober 2010)

Weil 120 mm zuwenig ist für meine Zwecke. Ich brauche mindestens 180-200 mm. Im vorherigen Post meinte ich mit Verstellbereich den Abstand vom Rahmen zur Sattelschiene.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2010)

Für alle die auf einen Deutschlandvertrieb warten:
Ich hab diesbezüglich angefragt und folgende Antwort bekommen:

"Hello, Oliver,

we do not have any immediate plans for dealers in Germany.  We have so many direct sales, it's been difficult to keep enough stock on hand to accommodate everyone."


Ich hab mir jetzt erstmal die KSP 850 drangebastelt.Da ich Glück(und einen flachen Sitzwinkel )habe und sie keinen Deut federt,komm ich erstmal über die Runden.Die Absenkung reicht für 3/4 aller Situationen aus und für den Rest muss ich halt zusatzlich von Hand absenken.

Aber hey,für DAS Geld......



Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem Deutschlandvertrieb haben sie mir auch schon mal mitgeteilt.

Ich kann mich immer noch nicht für die RASE entscheiden, wegen dem Seatback und weil es immer heißt, sie klappert wenn sie eingefahren ist.
Das nervt doch sowas.

Wieviel mm ist der Seatback eigentlich?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das mit dem Deutschlandvertrieb haben sie mir auch schon mal mitgeteilt.
> 
> Ich kann mich immer noch nicht für die RASE entscheiden, wegen dem Seatback und weil es immer heißt, sie klappert wenn sie eingefahren ist.
> Das nervt doch sowas.
> ...



Ich brauche zwingend eine Stütze mit Setback.Die KSP hat ~1 cm Versatz und das ist fast zu wenig,d.h.ich hab die Stütze ausserhalb der Markierung geklemmt.

Und wenn ich irgendwann mal hunderte von Euro für eine versenkbare Stütze ausgebe,dann will ich keine Kompromisse machen und die Versenkbarkeit muß für ALLE Situationen ausreichen.Da ist dann halt die Rase die einzige,die übrig bleibt.


----------



## biker-wug (23. Oktober 2010)

Das denke ich mir auch, keine Kompromisse für das Geld.

Kompromiss 1: Seatback
Kompromiss 2: Brauch ne schwere Hülse für den Rahmen wegen der geringen Einstecktiefe
Kompromiss 3?: Geklapper, das würde mich echt nerven.

Tja und schon komm ich ins schwanken......


----------



## damage0099 (23. Oktober 2010)

So schlimm ist das Grcklacker nicht. Die Kette übertönt es  .
Die stütze ist zu geil und funkt und funkt und funkt.......und sie begnügt sich all 3 Wochen mit nem Tröpfchen Öl


----------



## Murph (23. Oktober 2010)

Also meine klappert nur in den seeehr seltenen Fällen das ich mal mit *voll ausgefahrener* Stüte im stehen z.B. auf´m Feldwag durch einen Regenablauf rolle.
Im downhill mit eingefahrener Stütze klappert nix!


----------



## damage0099 (23. Oktober 2010)

So isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

weiss jemand ob die stütze nun erhältlich ist?
Bei Rase auf der Homepage steht andauernd was von "out of stock", aber das angegebene Datum (22.10.2010) ist ja schon rum...

Wo ist die Stütze denn noch erhältlich?


----------



## biker-wug (27. Oktober 2010)

Bei Rase noch nicht erhältlich, sollte aber bald soweit sein, laut einer Mail von Rase.

www.radbar.ch sollte noch eine haben, meines Wissens nach.


----------



## Marc B (26. November 2010)

In den News findet ihr einen Testbericht zur Rase:

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7785836*


----------



## mhedder (27. Dezember 2010)

Spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken mit eine Black Mamba für mein Remidemmi zu bestellen. Der einzige Punkt, der mir noch nicht wirklich gefällt ist die Art in der der Zug verlegt wird...
Der Zugauslas der Rase geht ja horizontal nach vorn. Da bei den meisten Rahmen das Sitzrohr noch einige Zentimeter über das Oberrohr hinaus geht, stellt sich mir die Frage wie man den Zug da anständig verlegen kann. 

Irgendwie wäre es schöner, wenn der Zug nach unten gehen würde... 

Hat da mal jemand mit einem Bogen, wie von einem V-Brake Zug experimentiert?

Gruß Marc


----------



## el saltamontes (27. Dezember 2010)

es gibt ein paar, die haben so eine v-brake noodle montiert, eine möglichkeit wäre auch, ein paar nokon-perlen zu fädeln oder ein avid rollamajig wär auch eine lösung...


----------



## damage0099 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich hab nun ein paar tausend km mit der Rase gefahren, und ich muß sagen: Top! Zuverlässig + wartungsfrei/arm.

Das einzige, was mich störte, war, daß die Sattelstütze nicht mehr von alleine ganz ausfuhr, wenn ein Satteltäschchen mit nem Multitool am Sattel hängt.
Das packte die Feder einfach nicht.

Ich glaube, das störte hier noch mehr Leute.

Hier hab ich mal einwenig gegrübelt + gebastelt (Feder kürzen wollte ich nicht).
Es funktioniert einwandfrei.
Selbst, wenn die Sattelstütze nur ca. 3cm abgesenkt ist, schafft sie es nun mit Multitool auszufahren.
Bolzen 1.4301 / d=5 / 2x verstiftet.
Wen es interessiert:

















hier zum nachmachen:


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. Januar 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal einwenig gegrübelt + gebastelt (Feder kürzen wollte ich nicht). Es funktioniert einwandfrei.
> Selbst, wenn die Sattelstütze nur ca. 3cm abgesenkt ist, schafft sie es nun mit Multitool auszufahren. Bolzen 1.4301 / d=5 / 2x verstiftet.



Hi,

Gute Idee !

Die schwache Feder stört mich auch schon etwas !

Aber man hätte doch genausogut die Feder kürzen können um den gleichen Effekt zu bekommen !?

Hat das schon mal jemand versucht  bzw. kommt man da dran ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## damage0099 (5. Januar 2011)

Rankommen ist kein Problem.
Nur die Öse oben zu biegen traute ich mich nicht.


----------



## Hufi (15. Januar 2011)

Da hier grad die Feder besprochen wurde, ich musste meine tauschen. Durch Rost und Dreck ist sie leider gebrochen, s. Foto.



In der benötigten Länge gibt es aber keine Zugfedern. Deshalb habe ich mir einen Strang bestellt, Länge 1000mm. Diesen gibts beim Knörzer aus VA, s.Foto. Die Zahl ist die Artikelnummer bei Knörzer(11/65), falls jemand auch eine neue Feder benötigt. Dies muss dann noch richtig abgelängt werden. Meine habe ich auf 370mm gekürzt und dann die beiden Enden gebogen, so dass man sie mit den beiden Schrauben wieder arretieren kann. Das Biegen habe ich mit einer Rund- u. Flachzange gemacht.



Ach ja, man kann den Strang einzeln bestellen.
Nach dem Einbau funzt die Stütze wieder, wie es sein soll.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Januar 2011)

Hufi schrieb:


> Da hier grad die Feder besprochen wurde, ich musste meine tauschen. Durch Rost und Dreck ist sie leider gebrochen, s. Foto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auweia!
Die Feder hat zu Lebzeiten sicher niemals nen Lappen oder ähnliches gesehen,gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (15. Januar 2011)

Nein, das ist auch schlecht möglich, da ca. 2/3 der feder in einer Bohrung sind und Du die Feder nur komplett siehst wenn man sie ausbaut. Dazu muss die Stütze aber komplett zerlegt werden.
Ich denke der Dreck kommt hauptsächlich beim waschen in die Bohrung. Ich stelle das Bike beim waschen immer auf den Sattel und den Lenker.
Ein Nachteil wie ich meine, ist die Verwendung von verzinkten Feder und Schrauben die auch verzinkt sind. Besser wär hier VA. Die Schraube die die Umlenkrolle für die Feder hält ist aus VA und da ist kein Rost zu sehen. Alles andere sind Standardschrauben.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2011)

Auweia....wer weiß wie meine da wohl aussieht. Hab wegen Problemlosfunktion seit über einem Jahr des Ding nimmer von innen gesehen
Hoffentlich kommt des wirklich vom Waschen...hab mein Shova nämlich noch nie gewaschen

G.


----------



## Hufi (15. Januar 2011)

So lang wie's funktioniert, einfach net nachschauen!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Januar 2011)

Hufi schrieb:


> ....Ich denke der Dreck kommt hauptsächlich beim waschen in die Bohrung. Ich stelle das Bike beim waschen immer auf den Sattel und den Lenker.



Hi,

Ich habe ja noch nie gehört das jemand sein Bike auf den Kopf stellt um es zu waschen !

Naja jeder wie er möchte !!!

Hast du eine größere Bohrung unten im Tretlager wo das Wasser und der Dreck rein könnten ???

Also meine Feder sieht nach ca. 2 Jahren aus wie Neu !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Februar 2011)

Hufi schrieb:


> Man kann die Ausfahrhöhe über eine Schraube unten in der Stütze einstellen.



Hi Leute,

Sagt mal die untere Begrenzungsschraube muss doch wenigstens in der untersten Position plaziert werden und darf nicht weggelassen werden !?

Oder ????

Ich weiss nämlich nicht mehr ob Sie von Anfang an (vom Werk her) drin war oder ob ich sie eingedreht hatte !?
Ich bräuchte jetzt (wegen einem kleineren Rahmen) etwas mehr Sattelstützenlänge zum vernünftigen treten deshalb meine Frage.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Murph (7. Februar 2011)

Auseinander geht die Stütze ohne Anschlagschraube nicht,sollte aber trotzdem drinne bleiben damit die Umlenkrolle nicht der Anschlag ist!


----------



## Rhombus (18. Februar 2011)

Nachdem die Schweizer nicht liefern können, habe ich eben bei den Ammis bestellt. Mal sehen, wann sie da ist... Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## el saltamontes (21. Februar 2011)

hab meine rase heute mal zerlegt, weil sie bei den niedrigen temperaturen hier heute mal stecken geblieben ist. ich hab auch ehrlicher weise nur fett reingeschmiert und das teil noch nie gereinigt, das bike wurde immer nur mit hochdruck oder gartenschlauch abgewaschen und schon recht viel gefahren (10tkm)

naja, meine feder schaut ähnlich aus wie die von hufi, was man ihr ja auch nicht übel nehmen kann. generell muss ich aber sagen, dass die rase gemeinsam mit meinen saint-bremsen, eins jener bike-parts ist, dass super funktion bei (sehr) wenig wartung bringt - echt top!

btw: @hufi: was für "specs" muss denn so eine feder haben? möcht mir schon mal eine besorgen, falls der fall der fälle doch eintritt - bin aber leider kein maschinenbauer, sondern elektroniker und hab somit von solche dingen nur mäßig ahnung


----------



## Marc B (22. Februar 2011)

Antworten die Amis momentan auf eure Mails? Bei mir kommt irgendwie nichts mehr von denen, die antworten irgendwie nicht (bisher).

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (22. Februar 2011)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> hab meine rase heute mal zerlegt, weil sie bei den niedrigen temperaturen hier heute mal stecken geblieben ist. ich hab auch ehrlicher weise nur fett reingeschmiert und das teil noch nie gereinigt, das bike wurde immer nur mit hochdruck oder gartenschlauch abgewaschen und schon recht viel gefahren (10tkm)
> 
> naja, meine feder schaut ähnlich aus wie die von hufi, was man ihr ja auch nicht übel nehmen kann. generell muss ich aber sagen, dass die rase gemeinsam mit meinen saint-bremsen, eins jener bike-parts ist, dass super funktion bei (sehr) wenig wartung bringt - echt top!
> 
> btw: @hufi: was für "specs" muss denn so eine feder haben? möcht mir schon mal eine besorgen, falls der fall der fälle doch eintritt - bin aber leider kein maschinenbauer, sondern elektroniker und hab somit von solche dingen nur mäßig ahnung



schau mal oben auf die Bilder. Dort steht auch die Artikel-Nr.:11/65 beim Knörzer. Dort bekommst Du einen Federstrang, dieser ist aus Edelstahl, somit sollte der Rost kein großes Problem mehr sein. Dann einfach die alte ausbauen, abmessen und die neue entsprechend ablängen. Mit einer Flachzange dann an die Enden zwei Ösen biegen, fertig. Die neue dann wieder einbauen. Wer alles ein bißchen Straffer haben will einfach die Feder um ein paar Steigungen kürzen, aber Vorsicht nicht zuviel auf einmal wegschneiden.


----------



## Rhombus (22. Februar 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Antworten die Amis momentan auf eure Mails? Bei mir kommt irgendwie nichts mehr von denen, die antworten irgendwie nicht (bisher).
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Ich habe vor zehn min. eine Mail geschrieben und bekam vor drei min. Antwort.

Meine Stütze soll morgen rausgehen, inkl. tracking-code...


----------



## el saltamontes (22. Februar 2011)

Dankeschön - hab mich leider nicht klar ausgedrückt. Ich möchte die Feder gern in Österreich besorgen, da die Versandkosten vermutlich in keinem Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis liegen. Deshalb wollte ich eigentlich die specs, sorry - kannst du die vielleicht noch nachreichen?

danke schon mal im vorraus...




Hufi schrieb:


> schau mal oben auf die Bilder. Dort steht auch die Artikel-Nr.:11/65 beim Knörzer. ...


----------



## Hufi (22. Februar 2011)

kein Problem, hier sind sie:

Artikelnummer:	11/65
Bezeichnung:	Zugfederstrang
Werkstoff:	1.4310
d - Drahtstärke (mm):1
De - Außendurchmesser (mm):6.2
Di - Innendurchmesser (mm):4.2
m - Masse (g):100.72


----------



## el saltamontes (23. Februar 2011)

yeah - dankeschön!


----------



## Rhombus (23. Februar 2011)

Hufi schrieb:


> kein Problem, hier sind sie:
> 
> Artikelnummer:    11/65
> Bezeichnung:    Zugfederstrang
> ...



Kennst Du auch die Federrate? Da könnte man eventuell mit anderen Federn noch etwas Gewicht sparen und die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit und Ausfahrstärke beeinflussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Rhombus

die Feder hat keine Federrate, da es so lange Zugfedern nicht gibt. Das Teil ist ein Federstrang, d.h. die Windungen liegen aneinander. Du musst den Strang ablängen auf die gewünschte Länge und dann an beide Enden eine Öse biegen. Wenn Du es straffer haben willst einfach kürzen, dadurch steht sie unter größerer Spannung, somit fährt die Stütze schneller aus.
Gewicht wirst Du wohl nicht soviel einsparen. Wo Du sparen kannst ist der Drahtdurchmesser, vielleicht kann man noch auf 0,9 oder 0,8mm gehen aber noch weniger macht wohl keinen Sinn. Dann kannst Du auch gleich ein paar Kugelschreiberfedern zusammenbasteln... Ich hab grad auf der Knörzer Seite nachgeschaut, von 1mm Drahtstärke auf 0,9 sparts du ca. 6g ein.


----------



## Rhombus (25. Februar 2011)

Jede Feder hat eine Federrate!
Wenn man eine andere Federrate wählt, ändert sich das gesammte Ansprechverhalten der Stütze. Wenn man die Feder einfach weiter kürzt, kann es z.B. sein, dass dsie zwar kräftiger wird, aber dadurch viel zu schnell hochkommt. Mit einer anderen Federrate kann man das ändern.

http://www.alb-federn.de/media/prod...df?PHPSESSID=466b24f63a3645eb9ef5e8fbfa679579


----------



## Hufi (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo Rhombus,

da geb ich Dir schon recht. Ich hab jetzt extra nochmal im Federkatalog von Knörzer nachgeschaut, es steht nichts drin zur Federrate. Aber Du kannst ja mal beim Knörzer anrufen und dann das Ergebnis hier posten. Danke.

Ich glaub das die Federrate in Bezug auf die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit hier kein großer Einfluss sein wird, da die hier nur eine Feder mit max 6,2mm Aussendurchmesser eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Rhombus (3. März 2011)

Ich hatte heute einen grünen Zettel vom Zoll im Kasten. Also ist die Stütze da. Was kostet denn der Zoll? Oder gab es die Stützen bei Euch Zollfrei?


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2011)

ich zitiere mich mal selber:

"....1. Zollgebühr von ~72 Euro...zum k******"
das ist incl. Steuern und allem anderen unnötigen Rotz!


----------



## Rhombus (3. März 2011)

Dann kostet mich die StÃ¼tze knapp 350,-â¬
Das ist einiges, fÃ¼r ein Alurohr...


----------



## el saltamontes (3. März 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Dann kostet mich die Stütze knapp 350,-
> Das ist einiges, für ein Alurohr...



ich versprech dir, wenn du halbwegs ernsthaft mit dem mtb unterwegs bist, wirst du keinen einzigen der 350 euros bereuen


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2011)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> ich versprech dir, wenn du halbwegs ernsthaft mit dem mtb unterwegs bist, wirst du keinen einzigen der 350 euros bereuen



Genau so sieht's aus


----------



## timtim (4. März 2011)

ich hätte noch eine mamba im fundus ,gebraucht aber top .sollte jemand interesse haben gern per PM ............
bin grad wieder auf dem rückweg ,hammerschmidt ,fette gabel ,verstellbare stütze, alles tolle dinge , zweifellos !
die man aber nicht wirklich braucht für ernsthaftes biken  (meine meinung),aber jeder wie er mag............

tim²


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> ich hätte noch eine mamba im fundus ,gebraucht aber top .sollte jemand interesse haben gern per PM ............
> bin grad wieder auf dem rückweg ,hammerschmidt ,fette gabel ,verstellbare stütze, alles tolle dinge , zweifellos !
> die man aber nicht wirklich braucht für ernsthaftes biken  (meine meinung),aber jeder wie er mag............
> 
> tim²



Der ansich normale Weg. Aber als nur zum Spaß fahrer  würd mich schon mal interessieren welchen Durchmesser du hast und wie die Gebrauchtmarktpreise zur Zeit sind

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (4. März 2011)

schmaler kurs, 150 eus in 31,6 ,ca.ein halbes jahr genutzt..........

tim²


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> schmaler kurs, 150 eus in 31,6 ,ca.ein halbes jahr genutzt..........
> 
> tim²



Verdammt, zu dem Kurs hät ichs genommen...hab aber 30.9 und diese Vergrößerungshülsen sind so schwer zu bekommen

G.


----------



## timtim (4. März 2011)

würde sich aber anbieten(mit längerer hülse) weil die einstecktiefe ja nur ca. 10cm ist...........


----------



## Rhombus (5. März 2011)

Meine ist seit gerstern da. 68,- Zoll. Bis 150,- wären es nur 19% gewesen.

Als Qualitätsmensch bin ich etwas endtäuscht! Das Spiel sagt mir nicht zu. Aber vielleicht stört es garnicht so doll, wie ich denke.

Kann man den Zug gegen einen anderen Zug tauschen? Ich denke da an Nokon. Alle anderen Züge sind bei mir Nokons. Und der Zug der Stütze ist ja unglaublich dick.
Oder gibt es da Probleme?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Meine ist seit gerstern da. 68,- Zoll. Bis 150,- wären es nur 19% gewesen.
> 
> Als Qualitätsmensch bin ich etwas endtäuscht! Das Spiel sagt mir nicht zu. Aber vielleicht stört es garnicht so doll, wie ich denke.
> 
> ...




Habe auch überlegt, wenn er mal reißt, Nokons zu verwenden. Nokons gibts ja auch für Bremszüge und die müßten ja die gleiche Stärke haben.
Dummerweise funktionert sie seit einer Ewigkeit...und solange es so bleibt werd ich da auch nichts wechseln
An das extreme Spiel hab ich mich auch schon gewöhnt.
Lediglich, das durch das Spiel entstehende geklapper bei Nichtbelastung, beim Bergabradeln, mußte ich eleminieren...das geht ja mal garnicht

G.


----------



## Rhombus (5. März 2011)

Und das gerade bei uns, bei denen noch nichmals die Kette klappert...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Und das gerade bei uns, bei denen noch nichmals die Kette klappert...



...ja genau, die Stütze war das einzige was an meinem Rad zum Schluß noch geklappert hat
Ist aber im ganz eingefahrenen Zustand ganz einfach und billig zu beheben...man braucht nur ein paar O-Ringe

G.


----------



## hoschi2007 (5. März 2011)

wie? wo kommen welche O-Ringe hin damit das geklappere aufhört?

Gruß Hoschi


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2011)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> wie? wo kommen welche O-Ringe hin damit das geklappere aufhört?
> 
> Gruß Hoschi



Moment...ich geh mal ein Bild machen.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2011)

Brrr...hatte eben ganz vergessen das mein Rad von der heutigen Eistour noch im kalten Auto steht






Mußte nur den Kopf abschrauben und so viele O-Ringe draufstecken bis sie im eingefahrenen Zustand leicht unter Spannung steht
Geht natürlich ohne Zusatzteil nur im ganz eigefahrenen Zustand.






G.


----------



## Chief_Brodi (6. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Rase-Fans!

Ich verkaufe eine nur Ã¼ber einen kurzen Zeitraum gefahrene Rase Black Mamba in 30,0 mm (da muss man dann mit DistanzhÃ¼lsen nachhelfen, falls man ein anderes SitzrohrmaÃ am Bike hat). Das gute StÃ¼cke sieht aus wie neu und funktioniert auch so. 

Preis 150 â¬

Hat jemand von euch Interesse?

Der Chief


----------



## bayomo (6. März 2011)

Hallo Chief, ich kaufe sie Dir ab!
Wären 150 EUR incl. Versand ok für Dich?
Mail mir einfach Deine Kontoverbindung unter
[email protected], ich überweise kurzfristig!
Viele Grüße,
bayomo


----------



## Pulmoll (29. März 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> würde sich aber anbieten(mit längerer hülse) weil die einstecktiefe ja nur ca. 10cm ist...........



@timtim Ist das Teil noch zu haben`?


----------



## biker-wug (29. März 2011)

Seine ist weg, ich hatte auch Interesse, daher weiss ich es.


----------



## Rhombus (10. April 2011)

So,

nachdem ich nun ein paar Touren hbinter mir habe, bin ich teilweise begeistert und teilweise endtäuscht.

Ein unglaubliches PRO ist es, dass man die Stütze so weit absenken kann!
Zweites Pro ist der Flex. Der ist toll.

Negativ fallen mir leider sehr viele Sachen auf:

-Die Zugführung. Serienmäßig kann man nicht einfach einen anderen Zug nutzen.
-Die Zugführung. Viel zu dicker und zu schwerer Zug.
-Die Zugführung. Die Endhülse des Zugs an der Stütze hat nun schon einen Knick, so dass die Zughülle nicht ordentlich in der Stütze sitzt.
-Die Feder im inneren ist quasi konstant am "singen".
-Die Feder schafft es noch nichtmal mit einer leeren Satteltasche, den Sattel (130g!!!) wieder nach oben zu befördern.
Wenn keine Satteltasche dran ist, schießt sie nach oben. Irgendwie besonders blöd, dass man den Sattel dann immer von Hand nach oben ziehen muss. Kostet Zeit und nervt einfach. 
Wenn ich die Feder kürze, wird sie ohne Satteltasche wahrscheinlich meine Kronjuwelen zerschmettern.
-größter Nachteil von allen! Die Stütze knarzt unentwegt. Gestern haben wir eine 60Km-Tour mit ca. 80% Gelände gemacht. Max. die ersten 5Km war die Stütze ruhig. Den restlichen Teil der Tour war ich auf Grund des kanrzens drauf und dran, umzudrehen, um mal eben eine normale Stütze zu holen. 

Wenn jemand Lösungsvorschläge hat, immer her damit! Mich stören alle genannten Punkte ganz ungemein. Wenn ich die Punkte nicht in den Griff bekomme, ist die Stütze m.E. qualitativer Müll und damit nichtmal die Hälfte des aufgerufenen Preises wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (10. April 2011)

Das ist einfach 



> -Die Zugführung. Serienmäßig kann man nicht einfach einen anderen Zug nutzen.
> -Die Zugführung. Viel zu dicker und zu schwerer Zug.
> -Die Zugführung. Die Endhülse des Zugs an der Stütze hat nun schon einen Knick, so dass die Zughülle nicht ordentlich in der Stütze sitzt.



Du kannst nicht einfach einen anderen Zug nehmen, dass stimmt. Ein User hat hier mal beschrieben, wie er den Zug (vor allem das "nicht-serienmäßige" Ende) nachgebaut hat. Sollte aber keine Hexerei sein.

Die Hülle kanns du aber ganz einfach tauschen, auch die Endhülse - hab ich beides schon gemacht. Der Zug selbst ist nämlich am Hebel geklemmt und nach der Klemmung verlötet, so dass er sich nicht "aufzwirbeln" kann. Ich hab meinen Zug auch abgeschnitten und die Enden dann mit Superkleber verklebt und das zu verhindern. Neue Endhülse und Aussenhülle stellen also kein Problem dar. 




> -Die Feder schafft es noch nichtmal mit einer leeren Satteltasche, den Sattel (130g!!!) wieder nach oben zu befördern.
> Wenn keine Satteltasche dran ist, schießt sie nach oben. Irgendwie besonders blöd, dass man den Sattel dann immer von Hand nach oben ziehen muss. Kostet Zeit und nervt einfach.



Du könntest versuchen eine andere Feder zu verbauen. Wurde hier auch schon beschrieben. Aber genaueres kann ich dazu nicht sagen, da ich mit Rucksack fahre.



> -größter Nachteil von allen! Die Stütze knarzt unentwegt. Gestern haben wir eine 60Km-Tour mit ca. 80% Gelände gemacht. Max. die ersten 5Km war die Stütze ruhig. Den restlichen Teil der Tour war ich auf Grund des kanrzens drauf und dran, umzudrehen, um mal eben eine normale Stütze zu holen.



Macht fast jede Rase am Anfang. Etwas dünnes Fett oder WD40 schaffen abhilfe.


----------



## Rhombus (10. April 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Schaltzug von Gore Ride On genommen. Ein 2mm Loch durch den Bolzen bohren und auf eine Seite ein Sackloch. Der Zug hat ein ja ein Bleibolzen am Ende, da musst Du eigendlich nichts befestigen.
> Ich habe das Sackloch sehr eng gebohrt und den Bleibolzen eingepresst.



Das habe ich gefunden. Hat der Bub einen neuen Bolzen gedreht? Oder hat er das Loch in den originalen reingebohrt? Wenn man den originalen Zug einfach so aus dem Bolzen rausbohren kann, ist mein Problem ja eigentlich schon fast gelöst.

Dann werde ich einfach einen Nokon-Schaltzug verwenden und den originalen gleich mal ausbohren. Aber ich habe bei dem Ausbohren von solchen Geschichten immer Bedenken.....

Mal sehen, ich werde Stütze gleich mal zerlegen


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. April 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Hat der Bub einen neuen Bolzen gedreht?



Ja hat der Bub


----------



## jopo (10. April 2011)

Rhombus, frag mal hier: Bolzen Soviel ich weiss, verkauft der die Dinger.


----------



## Rhombus (21. April 2011)

Er hat z.Z. keine Lust, Bolzen zu drehen. Würde mir im Notfall trotzdem einen drehen. Ich habe jetzt erstaml selber die Feile geschwungen und einen "provisorischen Bolzen" hergestellt.
Mal sehen, wie lange das Seil in Ihm hält.... Auf jeden Fall habe ich nun einen 1,1mm Nokon Schaltzug verbaut, der bis dato auch funktioniert.

ALLERDINGS habe ich ein viel gravierenderes Problem, das es gilt, in den Griff zu bekommen:

Ich dachte immer, dass die Stütze im eingefahrenen Zustand in Sattelrohr (Rahmen) hängt, da sie nur wiederwillig wieder nach oben fährt. Mittlerweile musse ich leider feststellen, dass es nicht am Rahmen liegt. Die Stütze hängt nur, wenn ich die Sattelklemme anziehe. Da ich eine 27,2mm Stütze habe, ist zwischen dem Rahmen und dem eigentlich versenkbaren Teil der Stütze nur sehr wenig Material. Somit kann die Schelle die Stütze sehr leicht einklemmen. Selbst, wenn man die Klemme nur mit 5-6NM anzieht klemmt sie die Stütze derart, dass sie nur wiederwillig rausfährt. Ich habe die Feder im ungespannten Zustand bereits um ca. 2cm gekürzt. Dies brachte allerdings auch keinen Erfolg. 

Entweder klemmt der AluBlock, in dem der Bolzen sitzt, die Stütze oder die komplette Hülse. Wenn es der AluBlock ist, könnte ich diesen ja einfach einen halben bis einen mm flacher feilen. Sollte ja reichen. Wenn er es nicht ist, weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Ich finde eigentlich die besagten 5-6NM zu wenig. Normalerweise gebe ich immer 8NM auf die Sattelstützenklemme.

Vorschläge sind, wie immer, willkommen!


----------



## Rhombus (21. April 2011)

Hier übrigens ein Bild von der Seilzugverlegung. Ich hatte das Problem, dass ich andauernd die Stütze entriegelt habe, als das Seil nach vorne zeigte. So ist es angenehmer.


----------



## SlayMe (21. April 2011)

Ein schönes Rad hast Du da, Rhombus.


----------



## Rhombus (21. April 2011)

Danke, aber die hintere Bremsscheibe mißfällt noch...


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2011)

Was mich interessieren würde:
Die Führung (eigentliches Sattelrohr, was sich einsenkt) hat doch eine Nut, an der Seite, wo die Führung weggeht.
Macht es nichts aus, daß du die Stütze um 180° verdreht eingebaut hast?
Rein von den Scherkräften oder allgemein von der Stabilität (gegen Bruch)?


----------



## Rhombus (21. April 2011)

Kann ja eigentlich nur stabiler werden, da nun auf der perfekten Rundung Zug lastet. Genau das ist ja auch immer das Problem mit den Gravity droppers und anderen Stützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2011)

Aha, noch nichts davon gehört. Ist es ein großer Akt, den Zug nach hinten zu verlegen?


----------



## Magicforce (30. April 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe den Thread eigentlich schon von Anfang an gespeichert allerdings die letzte Zeit nicht mehr so verfolgt, deshalb mal kurz zwei Fragen...
hatte die Rase eigentlich als Favourite auf dem Schirm, inzwischen gibt es ja ein wenig mehr Auswahl...
nach allem was ich gelesen habe bleibt da aber nicht viel übrig 
Also kurze Frage habt ihr die alle direkt dort geordert oder gibt es Alternativen ?
Wie hoch sind die Versandkosten und der Zoll ? 
Nach zwei Tagen suche hier im Forum ( um mal wieder halbwegs aus den neusten Stand zu kommen ) - die Rock shox ist ja ganz interessant...
allerdings ist die ohne setback...meine hat ca.40-50mm ( ab wo mißt man das eigentlich ) und scheinbar ist die Rase die einzige die das auch hat...
was meint ihr braucht man das überhaupt oder ist das Geschacksache...oder muss ich dann nacher den Vorbau tauschen - bin jetzt echt etwas überfragt was die Stütze angeht...
wäre schön mal ein paar Meinungen dazu zu lesen.


Gruß
MC


----------



## damage0099 (30. April 2011)

Zoll incl. allem ca. 70 Euro.
Ob du Setback brauchst, kommt auf deine Sitzposition an.
Brauchst du eigentlich nur, wenn du den Sattel nicht weit genug nach hinten verstellen kannst, um die richtige Sitzposition einstellen zu können.
Ich brauch dies z.B. an beiden Bikes...


----------



## lire89 (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich verkaufe meine beiden Rase Black Mamba. Der Grund dafür ist, dass die neuen Bikes jetzt einen kleineren Sitzrohrdurchmesser haben.

Die Stütze ist absolut top! Keine Wartung, kein Ärger und immer einsatzbereit.

Bikemarkt 1. Mamba

Bikemarkt 2. Mamba

Ciao René


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Mai 2011)

Und ich würde gerne meine Gravity Dropper(mulitposition, 4" Absenkung) gegen eine Black Mamba(27,2 oder 30,0) eintauschen,da ich den Setback für eine optimale Sitzposition bräuchte.Natürlich mit eventuellem Wertausgleich!

Gruß,Oli


----------



## k.m (19. Mai 2011)

lire89 schrieb:


> ich verkaufe meine beiden Rase Black Mamba. Der Grund dafür ist, dass die neuen Bikes jetzt einen kleineren Sitzrohrdurchmesser haben.



Könntest Du nicht einfach die Rase-Hülse auf das neue Sattelrohrmass abdrehen lassen? Bei der 31,6mm Version ist die Wandstärke ca. 4,5mm und die Innenrohre sind doch bei allen Varianten gleich.

Viele Grüsse,

k.m


----------



## Murph (20. Mai 2011)

k.m schrieb:


> Könntest Du nicht einfach die Rase-Hülse auf das neue Sattelrohrmass abdrehen lassen? Bei der 31,6mm Version ist die Wandstärke ca. 4,5mm und die Innenrohre sind doch bei allen Varianten gleich.
> 
> Viele Grüsse,
> 
> k.m


 
Rischdieeesch! 

Einfach die Mamba zerlegen und die Hülse auf das erforderliche Maß abdrehen(lassen).

Gruß Thomas

Ach nochwas,falls Du dir ein komplett neue machen lassen möchtest,ich hätte ein Zeichnung,eildiweil ich mir auch eine neue gemacht hab.


----------



## lire89 (21. Mai 2011)

@k.m + @murph: Danke für den Tipp, da mach ich mich mal auf die Suche.

Ciao René


----------



## hoschi2007 (22. Mai 2011)

> Ach nochwas,falls Du dir ein komplett neue machen lassen möchtest,ich hätte ein Zeichnung,eildiweil ich mir auch eine neue gemacht hab



mit weniger Spiel? Da hätte ich Interesse an der Zeichnung.
Hab mir schon eine Nut für einen O-Ring in die Hülse drehen lassen - mit nur mäßigem Erfolg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (23. Mai 2011)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> mit weniger Spiel? Da hätte ich Interesse an der Zeichnung.
> Hab mir schon eine Nut für einen O-Ring in die Hülse drehen lassen - mit nur mäßigem Erfolg...


 
Eben erst gesehen 

Zu deiner Frage.
Ein eindeutiges Jein 
Ich hatte meine Stütze vermessen,da waren aber schon ~0,05mm Differenz drin.Vom ausfräßen der Nut,nehm ich an.
Jedenfalls hab ich den Innendurchmesser der Hülse danach angepasst,hat auch eine kleine Verbesserung gebracht.
Aber nix weltbewegendes! 

Aber wer weiß,wer weiß vielleicht schleif ich die Stütze nochmal schön rund und mach mir dann eine Vernünftige Hülse.


----------



## Holzmichl (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo, könnte mir ein Black Mamba Fahrer einmal nachmessen, wie weit sich der Sattel in der Klemmung nach vorne neigen lässt!? Der Sitzwinkel an meinem Maverick ist extrem flach...


----------



## joschaible (21. Juni 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> Rischdieeesch!
> 
> Einfach die Mamba zerlegen und die Hülse auf das erforderliche Maß abdrehen(lassen).
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
ich wäre an der Zeichnung interessiert.
Ich muss mir für mein Liteville eine längere Hülse machen lassen, sonst verliere ich die Garantie.
Kannst du mir sie schicken? jschaible.bus at gmx.net

Wäre super.

Danke.
Gruss
Joachim


----------



## joschaible (21. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Habe auch überlegt, wenn er mal reißt, Nokons zu verwenden. Nokons gibts ja auch für Bremszüge und die müßten ja die gleiche Stärke haben.
> Dummerweise funktionert sie seit einer Ewigkeit...und solange es so bleibt werd ich da auch nichts wechseln
> An das extreme Spiel hab ich mich auch schon gewöhnt.
> Lediglich, das durch das Spiel entstehende geklapper bei Nichtbelastung, beim Bergabradeln, mußte ich eleminieren...das geht ja mal garnicht
> ...



Hi,
wie hast du das Geklapper beim Bergabfahren eliminiert?
Danke.
Gruss
Joa


----------



## Rhombus (21. Juni 2011)

Les doch einfach mal weiter!


----------



## biker-wug (21. Juni 2011)

@joschaible: Wenn du sowas fürs Liteville machen willst, gib zuvor mal bescheid. Überleg auch schon ewig mit der Rase rum, aber am 301 ist das net so einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (22. Juni 2011)

joschaible schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> ich wäre an der Zeichnung interessiert.
> Ich muss mir für mein Liteville eine längere Hülse machen lassen, sonst verliere ich die Garantie.
> Kannst du mir sie schicken? jschaible.bus at gmx.net
> ...


 Klar,kein Problem.
Ich schick´s dann mal.


----------



## joschaible (22. Juni 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> @joschaible: Wenn du sowas fürs Liteville machen willst, gib zuvor mal bescheid. Überleg auch schon ewig mit der Rase rum, aber am 301 ist das net so einfach.



Meine Idee:
ich hab die Zeichnung von Thomas für die Rase Hülse bekommen, die habe ich so abgeändert, dass das Aussenmass gleich die erforderlichen 34,9 mm und die Länge von 150 mm im Sattelrohr dann hätte (fahre den XXL Rahmen - Einstecktiefe also mind. 140 mm).

Damit müsste ich alle Anforderungen erfüllen. Oder siehst du das anders?

Gruss
Joachim


----------



## biker-wug (22. Juni 2011)

Ich würde die Hülse gleich 160mm machen, dann hast noch ein bisserl spiel, wenn du den Sattel rausziehen musst. Hast du schon ne Rase??


----------



## Murph (22. Juni 2011)

Ach übrigens,mir ist gerade eingefallen das ich das Breitenmass des Einstichs vergessen hatte.
5,8mm soll´s sein.


----------



## joschaible (22. Juni 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich würde die Hülse gleich 160mm machen, dann hast noch ein bisserl spiel, wenn du den Sattel rausziehen musst. Hast du schon ne Rase??



Hab ne Rase seit Oktober letzten Jahres und war bisher begeistert.
Nur mein Rahmen nicht - Austausch und ab jetzt ist meine Rase verboten.
Da ich aber nicht auf sie verzichten will, weil 1. sonst auch keine andere Stütze bei meiner Grösse (1,93) diese Anforderung erfüllt und 2. erst recht keine diesen Absenkbereich hat.
Deshalb muss ich die Hülse LV konform anfertigen.


----------



## biker-wug (22. Juni 2011)

Ist dir dein Liteville Rahmen gerissen??

Gern auch die Infos per PN; bin aber jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage nicht im Lande!!


----------



## Rhombus (22. Juni 2011)

Solche Infos BITTE öffentlich!


----------



## biker-wug (22. Juni 2011)

Von mir aus auch öffentlich.

Seine Entscheidung.


----------



## Protz (4. August 2011)

suche eine rase black mamba 27.2 in gutem zustand !!!
einfach melden per PM,

danke


----------



## Rhombus (9. Oktober 2011)

Ahoi, Ihr Männers.

Ich suche eine zusätzliche schwatte Mamba in 31,6mm oder ggf. auch nur eine Hülse in 31,6mm

Wenn ich keine mehr suche, werde ich dies Kund tun! Also bitte anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (11. Oktober 2011)

Du solltest vllt. noch den 2. Durchmesser deiner Hülse nennen


----------



## Rhombus (11. Oktober 2011)

Was für einen zweiten Durchmesser? Die Stützen an sich sind doch alle gleich, oder?


----------



## damage0099 (11. Oktober 2011)

nein .
Es gibt die Mamba mit 27.2 / 30.0 / 30.4 / 31.6.....

Dein Rahmendurchmesser wird wohl 31.6 sein, nehme ich an.


----------



## Rhombus (11. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich weis ist es jedes mal die selbe Stütze mit einer anderen Hülse, welche in den Rahmen gesteckt wird!
Meine ist eine 27,2. Das ist aber unerheblich, da ich ja entweder eine zusätzliche komplette Stütze oder eben die 31,6mm Hülse haben möchte.

Mit Hülse meine ich übrigens den originalen Korpus, welcher im Sattelrohr verschwindet.

Mess doch mal den Durchmesser der Rohres, dass die Rasterung hat. Du hast doch sicherlich eine andere Stütze als 27,2 oder?

Dann kann man vergleichen.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Oktober 2011)

aha.
Nur würde ich erst dann eine Hülse besorgen, falls du überhaupt eine brauchst, wenn du die Stütze hast (egal woher).
Daher die Frage wg. dem Hülsen-Durchmesser.


----------



## Rhombus (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, was Du da schreibst, aber es ließt sich wirr!

Ich habe eine schwatte Mamba in 27,2 und möchte eine weitere in 31,6 oder alternativ eine Hülse, die unten an der Stütze festgeschraubt wird und im Rahmen verschwindet.

Und mit 31,6mm erübrigt sich m.E. Deine Frage! Und dies schon seit meinem ersten Post auf dieser Seite!!!

Wenn Du eine Hülse in meinem Wunschmaß oder eine komplette Stütze hast oder besorgen kannst, sag es einfach. Aber bis jetzt bin ich noch absolut keinen Schritt weiter.

Nochmals in den Staaten zu ordern ist für mich übrigens absolut keine Option!


----------



## damage0099 (11. Oktober 2011)

hehe, immer ruhig bleiben....
Jetzt hab ich's verstanden.
Wenn du eine 27.2er wo her kriegst => Ich müßte noch ne Hülse 27.2x31.6 haben.
Vllt sogar 2, einmal Alu und einmal Kunststoff. Zweitere kann ich nur empfehlen, rutscht und knarzt nicht 

Ach: Und ne Hülse 30.0 x 31.6 fährt glaub auch noch rum...

Ich kann heut abend nochmals genau nachmessen / -schauen.


----------



## Rhombus (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin kurz vorm heulen....

Ich möchte keine Reduzierhülse! Die habe ich selber. Ich möchte eine originale Standarthülse original von Rase. Im Format 31,6mm Oder eine originale komplette Mamba im Format 31,6mm


----------



## damage0099 (11. Oktober 2011)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi, ich habe das Problem, dass die Stütze nicht ganz ausfährt, es scheint so als wäre die Feder recht schwach vorgespannt. Mit Schwung von ganz unten klappt es vorzüglich, aber wenn man etwa drei-vier Löcher unterhalb des maximalen ist, dann fährt sie nicht ganz aus. Hatte das jemand schonmal?


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Oktober 2011)

hat sich erledgt: Ölschmierung hat abhilfe geleistet


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> hat sich erledgt: Ölschmierung hat abhilfe geleistet



Genau, alle 2 Monat mal Brunox reingesprüht von oben und alles ist wieder in Butter

G.


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2011)

guckmal in meinem Album, da ist ne Bastellösung, was die Sache verbessert.


----------



## Rhombus (12. Oktober 2011)

Das ist wirklich eine Bastellösung!

Ich habe einfach die Feder etwas gekürzt.


----------



## Holzmichl (12. Oktober 2011)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Hallo, könnte mir ein Black Mamba Fahrer einmal nachmessen, wie weit sich der Sattel in der Klemmung nach vorne neigen lässt!? Der Sitzwinkel an meinem Maverick ist extrem flach...



Wenn sich hier gerade wieder was bewegt darf ich sicher nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie viel Grad möglich sind. Aber mein456 hat einen sehr flachen Sitzwinkel und die Stütze kann man noch deutlich mehr neigen!


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Oktober 2011)

verbogen hat das Ding aber noch niemand, oder? Flext doch ordentlich mit dem geringen Querschnitt. Oder ist das nur die Sattelklemmung? 

Bei dem On-one ist die Hülse ja nicht bis zum Flansch drin, erfüllt das so die Herstellerangaben des Rahmens (für die Hülse ist es ja praktisch egal) oder wie viel hast du die versenkt? Ansonsten sehr nice das Rad, da war ein Kenner am Werk


----------



## Rhombus (12. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Blumen.



Jetpilot schrieb:


> Bei dem On-one ist die Hülse ja nicht bis zum Flansch drin, erfüllt das so die Herstellerangaben des Rahmens (für die Hülse ist es ja praktisch egal) oder wie viel hast du die versenkt?



Ich habe die Stütze so weit im Rahmen versenkt, dass es mir perfekt passt.
Da fehlen aber auch nur ca. 2cm bis zum Zugausgang. Was On One sagt ist mir egal! Genau das selbe gilt auch für Vorgaben von Rohloff usw. . Das tröste Problem beim 456 ist das kegelförmige Sattelrohr. Wenn ich die stütze bis zum Anschlag eingeschoben montiere und dann den Sattel fast komplett absenke, klemmt die Stütze im Rahmen und kommt nicht mehr ohne Hilfe nach oben.

Irgendjemand hat das Sattelrohr mal ausreiben lassen. Ich halte das angesichts der Wandstärken für absolut indiskutabel!

Ich bringe übrigens lumpige 105 Kg auf die Waage und meine, dass die Stütze noch gerade ist...
Auf jeden Fall hat man mit der Mamba ordentlich Platz unterm Sack


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2011)

@Jetpilot: Verbogen nein, aber flexen tut sie schon.
Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wie weit sie rausschaut.
Störend ist es nicht.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Oktober 2011)

der flex stört mich auch nicht, ich finds auf dem Hardtail sogar fast schon angenehm. Ich habe halt nur meine letzte (billige) sattelstütze verbogen bekommen und die hat sich weniger verformt. Allerdings war das problem da eine Spannungsüberhöhung durch Kerbwirkung an der Klemmstelle, das hat die Mamba ja nicht. Aber gut das nochmal bestätigt zu bekommen


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich fuhr sie schon mit deutlich >100kg + schwerem Rucksack.
Zum Glück sind DIE Zeiten vorbei 

Andere schwere Fahrer hfahren sie ja auch...

 Und ja: Auch ich merkte das flexen am HT damals deutlich, bzw. wurde von Mitfahrern darauf angesprochen.

Für mich nach wie vor ein geniales Teil....der Verstellbereich


----------



## zap (16. Januar 2012)

sagt mal..kann man die Black Mamba noch irgendwo her bekommen???
auf
http://www.rasebike.com/cart/index....roducts_id=2&zenid=a8mng3gk6in3i034kc17bl6ug1
steht nur
OUT OF STOCK NOTICE

vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang das Kabel ist.
short..
long...

danke und gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Januar 2012)

Bezieht sich nicht auf das Kabel sondern auf den Hebel. Ich würde lang nehmen, ist leichter zu drücken


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. Januar 2012)

HI Leute,

Da mir der Kollege hier im Forum (der die Bolzen gedreht hat) nicht antwortet stell ich hier nochmal an alle die Frage :

Gibt es jemanden der die Bolzen fertigen kann und verkauft ???

Über eine Antwort wäre ich sehr happy da ich meinen Zug dringenst tauschen muss !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Rhombus (16. Januar 2012)

Der hat einfach keinen Bock! Ich habe dann Elend lange mit einer Stahlspäne rumhantiert, bis ich selbst etwas funktionierendes hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zap (17. Januar 2012)

vielen Dank schon mal..
..kann man die Mamba denn noch irgendwo erwerben..hat jemand nähere infos??


----------



## Rhombus (17. Januar 2012)

Es gab mal eine. Schweizer Händler. Google mal. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie er hieß.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2012)

Der war glaub sau-teuer...kauf doch in Amiland


----------



## Rhombus (17. Januar 2012)

Die rase kostet mit Zoll auch knapp 360,- aus amiland


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Januar 2012)

trololol, ich hab 10â¬ zoll bezahlt. Hilft euch zwar jetzt nicht weiter aber das war auch nicht meine absicht.

Vielleicht fÃ¤lschen sie euch auch ne rechnung, bei mir stand was von 80$ drauf


----------



## zap (26. Januar 2012)

hall nochmal,
irgendwie ist hier
http://www.rasebike.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=2
nix mehr los.
weiß da jemand was genaueres..
"leben" die noch?
gibt es vielleicht ein überarbeitetes model?
vielleicht mit anderer sattelklemmung und auch ohne Setback?

ich kann die black mamba aber bekommen, leider mit "kleinem" hebel.
ich würde dann mal versuchen einen "kleinen" bmx-bremshebel dafür zu mißbrauchen.
(z.b. http://www.bikeman.com/store/graphics/00000001/product_images/BR/BR9153.jpg)

meine frage:
würde das funktioniern? wie wird der zug an de mamba befestigt (angeschraubt? oder muß der zug einen bolzen haben wenn ja welchen? durchmesser des zuges, also bremszug oder schaltzug?)?

vielen dank für die infos


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Leider habe ich noch keinen Tip zum Thema Ersatz-Bolzen für die Rase bekommen !

Hat keiner nen Tip wer den Bolzen fertigen kann und verkauft !?

Wäre schön denn ich muss meinen Zug dringend tauschen da sich meine Außenhülle langsam auflöst !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Hufi (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn nur die Aussenhülle sich auflöst, besorgst Du Dir eine neue Hülle. Ziehst die alte von Zug runter und die Neue drauf. Wo ist das Problem?

Wenn Du Dir einen neuen Zug machen willst, sprich mal mit einem Schlosser oder Installateur in Deiner Nähe. Der eine hat vielleicht eine Drehbank der Dir einen Bolzen fertigen kann und der Installateur lötet Dir den Zug ein. Früher konnten das auch die Fahrradhändler, gerade bei den alten Rennrädern war es Gang und Gäbe die Enden der Züge zu verlöten.


----------



## zap (27. Januar 2012)

kann bitte mal jemand ein foto von den beiden "enden" des zuges machen.
das würde mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.
danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1st_Parma (15. Februar 2012)

Laurie Kench schrieb:
			
		

> *NEW ADJUSTABLE SEATPOST MODEL TO BE RELEASED SPRING 2012*
> SOME FEATURES INCLUDE: * NO PLAY!...REALLY. * SUPER STRONG 2-BOLT CLAMP DESIGN. * 8" OF ON THE FLY ADJUSTABILITY. * SIZE 27.2, 30.0, 30.9 & 31.6MM. * TRADE-IN CREDIT TO BE OFFERED FOR BLACK MAMBA OWNERS.


 
Guckse wa?!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (15. Februar 2012)

Die Züge können auch aus D bei rase direkt bestellt werden. Einfach mal eine mail schreiben, die antworten in der Regel recht flott und freundlich.

Ich habe mir damals zur Vorsicht gleich 2 Stück bestellt und mir einen auf Vorrat weg gelegt.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Februar 2012)

Hufi schrieb:


> Wenn nur die Aussenhülle sich auflöst, besorgst Du Dir eine neue Hülle. Ziehst die alte von Zug runter und die Neue drauf. Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Wenn Du Dir einen neuen Zug machen willst, sprich mal mit einem Schlosser oder Installateur in Deiner Nähe. Der eine hat vielleicht eine Drehbank der Dir einen Bolzen fertigen kann und der Installateur lötet Dir den Zug ein. Früher konnten das auch die Fahrradhändler, gerade bei den alten Rennrädern war es Gang und Gäbe die Enden der Züge zu verlöten.



Ja das mit der Außenhülle ist mir auch klar (und das habe ich jetzt auch gemacht) 
aber ich dachte das sich der Zug auch auflösen würde was aber zum Glück nicht so war !

Nun ist alles wieder bestens ! 

Grüße Klaus

PS: Trotzdem wäre es schön zu wissen wer evtl. die Möglichkeit hätte die Bolzen 
zum selber montieren herzustellen und zu verkaufen !


----------



## Jetpilot (15. Februar 2012)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Guckse wa?!



bin ich gespannt


----------



## Machiavelli (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Hab mir gerade Ã¼ber Rase eine Ersatzfeder fÃ¼r meine Black Mamba geholt und dabei gleich die Info bekommen, dass es 2012 ein neues Modell geben wird:



> On another note, I wanted to let you know that we will be releasing a NEW Seatpost Model this Spring 2012, which will replace the Black Mamba 9â Adjustable Seatpost. We will continue to service and offer spare parts for our Black Mamba customers, but we will also be offering a trade-in credit toward the new model for those that are interested. Some features of the new model include:
> 
> â NO Play
> â Super Strong 2-Bolt Clamp Design
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2012)

Hatte ich auch schon mitbekommen gehabt. Jetzt sollten sie nur mal den Schaft ein wenig verlängern und etwas Gewicht abspecken. Dann wäre sie ein Traum

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. April 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> HI Leute,
> 
> Da mir der Kollege hier im Forum (der die Bolzen gedreht hat) nicht antwortet stell ich hier nochmal an alle die Frage :
> 
> ...



Da du nicht auf meine PM reagierst, probiere ich es hier nochmal.
Ich hätte solche Bolzen noch herumliegen und benötige sie nicht.
Bitte melde dich, auch wenn du kein Interesse mehr hast...


----------



## damage0099 (3. April 2012)

Hi, hab Interesse!, bitte eine PM...danke


----------



## 1st_Parma (29. Juni 2012)

*UPDATE: *

*NEW ADJUSTABLE SEATPOST MODEL, THE RASE 8 WHOPPER DROPPER, TO BE RELEASED SUMMER 2012*
We were hoping for a late Spring 2012 release date, but we are still in the final stages of testing the post and now anticipate releasing the post this Summer 2012. Right now, the post is at an engineering lab for the final phase of testing to ensure that it passes Section 4.14.7 (Seat-pillar Â Fatigue test) of the European Standard EN 14764, City and Trekking Bicycles Safety Requirements and Test Methods. This European Standard specifies safety and performance requirements for the design, assembly, and testing of bicycles and sub-assemblies intended for use on public roads, and lays down guide lines for instructions on the use and care of such bicycles. While we would like to give you an actual release date of the new model, we cannot until the final testing is complete and our quality standards are met. In the meantime, below are some features and specifications of the new model that you might find helpful to see if the ÂRASE 8Â it will fit your needs: 

*Some specifications of the new model include:*

*â The fully extended length from the bottom of the collar body is 11.89Â[302mm].*
*â When the post is at full extent, there is still 3.10Â[78.8mm] of the post inside the assembly.*
*â At the lowest position, the seat rails are 3.87Â[88.1mm] from the top of the bike seat tube.*
*â At the lowest position, inserted length is 11.49Â[291.8].*
*â The post diameter is 0.472Â[24mm]. *

Seit gestern auf: 

http://www.rasebike.com/cart/


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juni 2012)

das wÃ¤re auch wichtig / interessant:

Some features of the new model include:

 â NO Play (Really!)
 â Super Strong 2-Bolt Clamp Design
 â Up to 8â of on the fly smooth adjustability
 â Excellent Cable Routing Design - Cable remains stationary at all times
 â Uses off-the-shelf derailleur cable for simple replacement if ever necessary
 â Zero Offset â Available in size 27.2, 30.0, 30.9 & 31.6mm â Made in the U.S.A.
 â TRADE-IN CREDIT TO BE OFFERED TO BLACK MAMBA OWNERS LOOKING TO UPGRADE


----------



## 1st_Parma (29. Juni 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> das wäre auch wichtig / interessant


 
Hab es nicht erwähnt, da schon seit Monaten bekannt.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich finde es übrigens immer wieder amüsant mitzubekommen, wieviele Probleme andere so mit ihren diversen Variostützen haben. In meinem Bekanntenkreis müssen die Dinger ständig entlüftet oder mehrfach eingeschickt werden (reverb, x-fusion, CB Kronolog, kind shock), damit wieder alles funktioniert. Oft verweigern die Teile den Dienst natürlich mitten auf dem Trail, was doppelt ärgerlich ist.
Ich fahre meine beiden black mambas jetzt knappe 3 Jahre und die Dinger funktionieren einfach IMMER (vor allem mit einem für mich sinnvollen Verstellbereich). Wenn der Nachfolger auch noch ohne Spiel kommt, werde ich den allerdings mal ins Auge fassen. Im Sitzen merke ich das Speil eh nicht so, aber das Geklapper, wenn man im Stehen über holprigen Untergrund fährt, ist halt gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Trotzdem gibt es aus den o.g. Gründen für mich keine Alternative.


----------



## jojogte (8. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte die mal angeschreiben wegen der neuen Stütze. Das war vor zwei Wochen. Leider keine Antwort.

Weiß jemand wann die neue ausgeliefert wird oder sonst noch etwas neues dazu?

mfg jojo


----------



## Rhombus (8. Juli 2012)

Mich würde die neue sattelklemmung interessieren. Da stand ja was von 2-bolt. Das lässt ja darauf schließen, dass es kein seatback geben wird. Wenn die neue Befestigung dann auch noch die klemmung an die alte Stütze passt, ist die Sache perfekt!


----------



## Bonvivant (13. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand, z.B. aus einer persönlichen Mail, mehr über den aktuellen Stand der Rase 8?

Sie läuft auf meiner Wunschliste momentan der (ebenfalls nicht verfügbaren) KS LEV den Rang ab Dazu gleich noch eine Frage: Wie ist es mit der Black Mamba: Ich könnte gar nicht die volle Verstellhöhe nutzen (bei der LEV 150mm soeben), gibt' s da eine Lösung?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2012)

Bei der Rase ist der Ausfahrweg einstellbar. Du kannst so immer den maximalen Verstellweg nutzen den dein Rahmen hergibt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (14. Dezember 2012)

Sänks for se info. Die Rase (8) wird immer interessanter. Außerdem passt sie in das Sorglos-Konzept meines Ratts


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2012)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwelche Bilder zur Rase8 oder schaut sie immer noch absolut identisch aus.
Oder hat sie irgendwas Neues funktionales?

Ich würde aber wieder zur 27,2er raten. Dann kann man sie mit Hülse auch an Rahmen verwenden die mehr wie 10cm Einstecktiefe brauchen.

G.


----------



## Machiavelli (15. Dezember 2012)

Laut Beschreibung auf der Seite: 
Soll absolut spielfrei sein
Kein Setback

Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig...


----------



## biker-wug (15. Dezember 2012)

Die Beschreibung steht ja schon lang online, aber ansonsten liest und hört man nichts. 
Hab mir jetzt ne LEV geholt, weil ich mich nicht auf die ewige Warterei einlassen wollte.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2012)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung auf der Seite:
> Soll absolut spielfrei sein
> Kein Setback
> 
> Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig...



Absolut spielfrei
Hoffentlich funktioniert sie dann auch über die Jahre so sorglos wie die alte. Glaube das das große Erfolgsrezept der alten/jetzigen ist

G.


----------



## biker-wug (15. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, weiss einer mehr als nur die Aussage von der Homepage?? Sprich ist irgendwo in amerikanischen Foren schon was bekannt?


----------



## Hufi (15. Dezember 2012)

Nein großes Schweigen im Wald. Ich denke, das Sie frühestens auf dem Sea Otter Classic 2013 eine neue Stütze presentieren werden.


----------



## Holzmichl (15. Dezember 2012)

auf der Facebook-Seite ist die Rase 8 Whooper Drooper für Ende 2012 angekündigt (hopefully sooner). Die Meldung ist allerdings auch schon von Oktober. Bilder und weitere Informationen sollen demnach kommen, sobald es grünes Licht vom Patentamt gibt...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich würde aber wieder zur 27,2er raten. Dann kann man sie mit Hülse auch an Rahmen verwenden die mehr wie 10cm Einstecktiefe brauchen.


weil man dann eine Hülse verwenden kann, die länger als 10cm ist, oder warum? Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der Durchmesser des inneren Rohres bei der Rase 8 immer 24mm. Warum werden dann überhaupt unterschiedliche Größen angeboten!?


----------



## pfalz (16. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand was über die Zugführung? So wie bei der alten Rase, oder vielleicht 'Stealth'-tauglich? Die Rase 8 hört sich echt interessant an...aber ev. müsst eich die Zugführung für den neuen Rahmen noch 'umbestellen'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (15. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant:
habe meine Rase in der Börse, komme leider mit dem Setback nicht klar...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/102050-rase-black-mamba-teleskopstutze
Einbaumaß ist 30.9mm


----------



## Acetabulum (15. Februar 2013)

Hat denn die Rase 8 schon jemand? Und wenn ja wo kann man Sie kaufen?
Oder Rase 9?


----------



## Lennart (15. Februar 2013)

9" war die alte Black Mamba, ist schon ewig ausverkauft. Zur neuen 8" gibts auch schon länger keine Infos mehr vom Hersteller. Hoffe da kommt noch was (oder ein anderer Hersteller baut mal ne 27.2 Stütze mit mehr als 10 cm Verstellweg).


----------



## Lennart (29. März 2013)

Kann vielleicht mal einer der Besitzer was für mich messen? Und zwar am Sattelkopf Mitte der Stütze bis hinteres Ende der Sattelklemmung. Also das Maß, das bestimmt wie weit vorne der Sattel effektiv montiert werden kann. Beispiel Thomson Stütze: der Klemmbereich ist 4 cm lang. Da die Stütze kein setback hat, sind Mitte Rohr bis Ende Sattelklemmung 2 cm. Interessant wär jetzt, auf welches Maß ich im Vergleich bei der Rase komme.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

Lennart schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht mal einer der Besitzer was für mich messen? Und zwar am Sattelkopf Mitte der Stütze bis hinteres Ende der Sattelklemmung. Also das Maß, das bestimmt wie weit vorne der Sattel effektiv montiert werden kann. Beispiel Thomson Stütze: der Klemmbereich ist 4 cm lang. Da die Stütze kein setback hat, sind Mitte Rohr bis Ende Sattelklemmung 2 cm. Interessant wär jetzt, auf welches Maß ich im Vergleich bei der Rase komme.



Das Maß ist jetzt schon recht schwer zu Messen, wenn du den Versatz meinst, der hat so 20mm. Die Klemmung selber hat 38mm breite.

G.


----------



## damage0099 (30. März 2013)

kann ich genau so bestätigen, 38mm breit => Mitte bis außen 19mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lennart (30. März 2013)

Danke! 20 mm Versatz + 19 mm bis Ende der Klemmung macht also 39 mm von Mitte Rohr bis Ende Klemmung (~ 19 mm mehr als bei ner Thomson).


----------



## Maxilainen (11. April 2013)

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand eine "alte" Black Mamba in 27,2 abzugeben oder weiß eine Quelle?
Das wäre genau das was ich suche: Eine absenkbare 27,2 Stütze mit Setback (da gibt es ja keine Alternative). 
Aber da kann ich wahrscheinlich lange suchen...


----------



## Lennart (11. April 2013)

Die KS Stützen sind dir zu kurz (350 bzw. 365 mm)?


----------



## Maxilainen (11. April 2013)

Von KS haben ja nur die Dropzone und die eTen Setback. Die gibt es aber nicht in 27,2.


----------



## Lennart (11. April 2013)

Gibt die ksp 850 / 851 und i7 / i7 remote in 27.2 mit setback. Ich würd ne 27.2er Rase auch nehmen, trotz setbacks.


----------



## C17H21NO4 (12. Dezember 2013)

Good News:

The RASE website is currently undergoing updates as we prepare to release our
NEW RASE-8 Rapid Adjust Seatpost.


We will begin taking orders for the RASE-8 soon. In the meantime, we apologize for any inconvenience and thank you for your continued patience.

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Holzmichl (13. Dezember 2013)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt...
Den Kopf meiner Black Mamba habe ich gegen den einer Da Bomb Mortal Post ausgetauscht. Funktioniert prima!


----------



## ufp (13. Dezember 2013)

C17H21NO4 schrieb:


> Good News:
> 
> The RASE website is currently undergoing updates as we prepare to release our
> NEW RASE-8 Rapid Adjust Seatpost.
> ...


Wenn es nichts neues gibt, dann suggeriert man halt anders Interesse.
Mit einer neuen Webpage, Preisausschreiben, allerlei unnützem Gimmick oder voraussichtlichen Produkten, die es erst in Monaten oder Jahren geben wird.

Wenn man schon in einer schlechteren Position als die Mitbewerber ist, dann sollte man es sich nicht selbst schwer machen bzw. den potentiellen Kunden.
So verschreckt man die letzten noch verbliebenen. Mal schauen ob die Gravity Dropper wirklich die bessere Wahl war. Auf jeden Fall hab ich sie und auch schon genutzt...

 @Holzmichl
Interessante Teile


----------



## biker-wug (13. Dezember 2013)

Die Rase ist bei mir schon lang aus dem Gedanken verschwunden. Diese Hinhatetaktik nervt einfach.

Vor allem da es ja bald ne deutsche Alternative gibt:

www.vecnum.de

allerdings nicht für die biker die 27,2 brauchen.


----------



## C17H21NO4 (13. Dezember 2013)

Jungs, das Problem ist eher das Us Patentamt, welches nicht hinterher kommt.
18+ Monate, nur mal so anbei.
machts gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lennart (9. März 2014)

Auch interessant:
http://www.race10seatpost.com/about/


----------



## 1st_Parma (9. März 2014)

Lennart schrieb:


> Auch interessant:
> http://www.race10seatpost.com/about/


Yep, ist aber auch schon seit über 2 Jahren in der Mache.
Und wer 27,2 braucht, guckt mal wieder in die Röhre.


----------



## Machiavelli (11. März 2014)

In welchen Durchmessern soll die denn kommen? Auf der Seite findet man dazu ja keine Infos.


----------



## Enginejunk (11. März 2014)

30mm, da wart ich drauf...


----------



## 1st_Parma (11. März 2014)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> In welchen Durchmessern soll die denn kommen? Auf der Seite findet man dazu ja keine Infos.


Die oben verlinkte Seite gab es schon vor Jahren. 
Mit gleicher Aufmachung und höherem Informationsgehalt, ist aber schon lange nicht mehr erreichbar. 
Darüber hinaus hatte seinerzeit Austin Walsh, der Entwickler der Rase Black Mamba, im größten *Rase-Thread* auf mtbr *folgendes* kommuniziert:


			
				RASER schrieb:
			
		

> I would have liked to accommodate the any people with 27.2 frames.
> 
> Yet,the new Full Range seatpost is intended to be lighter and extra strong.  I could not achieve these goals with a 27.2 configuration, so the new post will start at 30.9 mm and go up to 34.9 mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## mic88250 (19. April 2014)

Hallo,
falls noch einer eine RASE sucht oder eine als Ersatzteillager will, ich habe eine im Markt eingestellt.
Was ist denn das Teil in etwa Wert? Bis auf den Seilzug geht sie nach tuning und neuer Feder sehr gut.
Danke für eine Einschätzung, Michael


----------



## 1st_Parma (13. Oktober 2014)

*So, ich sachma goil!*


----------



## Holzmichl (25. November 2014)

ich sachma das geht garnicht! 






Quelle: http://www.mtbhawaii.com/news/rase_8_adjustable_seatpost_review


----------



## 1st_Parma (25. November 2014)

Und für die Erkenntnis haste jetzt über nen Monat gebraucht oder wie? 
Ich sachma krasse Latenzzeit. 
Im Übrigen die Funktion wird über jeden Zweifel erhaben seinPUNKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmichl (25. November 2014)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Und für die Erkenntnis haste jetzt über nen Monat gebraucht oder wie?
> Ich sachma krasse Latenzzeit.



Also die review ist imho vom 12.11. Vorher hab ich kein Bild von der Stütze am Bike gesehen... Und Zeit spielt in diesem Thread nun wirklich keine Rolle! 



1st_Parma schrieb:


> Im Übrigen die Funktion wird über jeden Zweifel erhaben seinPUNKT



Mag sein. Ändert aber an der Optik nichts!


----------



## Lennart (3. November 2016)

Hab ne Rase abzugeben. Details im Bikemarkt.


----------

